# The Midget's Deity-A-Week Thread!



## I'm A Banana (Jul 11, 2002)

WHEE! 

Well, since I've busted out Deities and Demigods, I've noticed they basically ignore the poor, neglected "pantheon" of gods from 3e introduced in places like the Monster Manual and Defenders of the Faith.

Well, guess who's going about changing that?

Moi.

So, starting now and going to whenever-I-get-sick-of-it, I'm busting out a deity in more detail than Deities and Demigods could have expected....

The only thing these'll be missing is stats, as (1) I'm too lazy and (2) I'm not a fan of chucking PC's at gods.

Still, if you want to whip 'em up, I include suggested classes and a physical description, so you could probably do it without too much trouble.

Anyhoo, I also include more info on the cults, mythography, and mindset of the worshipers and the god themselves, as well as suggestions for new PrC's/Equipment/whatnot to go along with 'em.

First, the deities overlooked from the MM and Defenders. Then, on to the 3e Monstrous Myth for the racial gods....if I get that far.

So sit back, relax, and enjoy the glut of godly goodness found herein.

Coming up first: that vaguely cthonian miscreant, Blibdoolpoolp...wheet!

--Kamikaze Godfreak


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 11, 2002)

*  BLIBDOOLPOOLP, THE WHIP OF WHIPS  *
_Solitary Goddess of the Kuo-Toa_

*Alignment*: Neutral Evil
*Worshippers*: kuo-toa, "whips", "monitors"
*Domains*: : Destruction, Evil, Water
*Favored Weapon*: Pincer Staff
*Home Plane/Domain*: Gehenna/Spawning Grounds
*Divine Rank*: Greater Deity (16)
*Classes*: Rogue, Cleric
*Portfolio*: Motherhood, Fertility, Revenge
*Salient Abilities*: (21) Alter Reality, Alter Size, Avatar, Banestrike (elves), Banestrike (dwarves), Banestrike (humans) Call Creatures (kuo-toa), Control Creatures (kuo-toa), Divine Blast, Divine Creation, Divine Inspiration, Divine Skill Focus (escape artist), Divine Skill Focus (spot), Divine Skill Focus (search), Energy Storm (electricity), Extra Energy Immunity (electricity), Extra Sense Enhancement (sight), Frightful Presence, Increased Energy Resistance (acid), Know Secrets, Mass Divine Blast, Possess Mortal
*Special Possessions*: "Bolt," a shocking unholy pincer staff
*Alternate Domains*: Community, Creation, Darkness, Liberation
*Symbol*: A black pearl with a lobster head in it

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_:"The ancient deity of the kuo-toa, Blibdoolpoolp is also known as the Sea Mother. Only kuo-toa worship her. She is warped by her hatred of the surface-dwelling races that drove her children into the underground domains in the legendary past, and broods over her people while plotting her ultimate revenge."
 In her natural form, Blibdolpoolp is a perversion of that which she hates – humanity. She appears as a human woman, but with the head of a lobster, a shell covering her shoulders, and pincer-equipped forearms. 

DOGMA
Blibdoolpoolp is obsessed with the re-establishment of the kuo-toa as a dominant aquatic life form. She preaches that, right now, the kuo-toa have fallen from their previous glory, and must struggle to survive in a world where everyone is their enemy, and their only allies are each other. She preaches that the kuo-toa must remain strong and take what edge they can get in their lives, leaving no quarter for those who don't.
 Glorifying the kuo-toa race and furthering its goals are good acts in the mind of Blibdoolpoolp. So is the very act of spawning, which is given a religious significance beyond its utilitarian use.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
"Whips" (kuo-toan priests) are charged with leading their race, being their representative to the outside world, and protecting the young of their race. In their function as emissaries to the outside, whips serve as traders, politicians, and simply public speakers in the communal hubs that are temples to Blibdoolpoolp.
 The temples themselves are elaborate, filled with propaganda for the kuo-toan race, and racial hatred toward all others (especially those who dwell on the surface). They are the areas which kuo-toan lives revolve, and the only areas that regularly interact with outsiders such as drow in matters like trade or diplomacy. They are often located within large urban centers.

RITES AND RITUALS
Kuo-toa rituals often involve the violent and painful drowning death of one or more surface-races, with litanies read about their various crimes against the kuo-toa people. Here, also, visitors are introduced to what happens to those who violate these rules of kuo-toa society, and it is customary for those visiting to attend a ceremony. Occasionally, more organized thrusts into the surface are arranged at temples, and carried out with great ceremony and circumstance, being a reclaiming of land for the jilted kuo-toans.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Blibdoolpoolp is a powerful force representative of restoration and reviving that acts as a builder and supporter of the race she is said to have created. Because of this destiny that the children of the kuo-toa represent, they are considered quite important to the cause. A sort of cult of children has developed, with the young spawn representing the future hope for a race deposed. 
 Within kuo-toan religious writing there is a large focus on the "former glory" and a "return to the ancestors." This phoenix motif is expressed, however, in a sullen vengeance and a motivation for warfare that is very grim for such a destiny of hope. The whips seem to express this destiny as an excuse for dominance and a reason for being so warlike.
While there is the rebirth theme with all the race, it also happens to specific kuo-toa, many heroes and leaders pursuing resurrection, or even undeath at the far end.

LEGENDS
 Some call Blibdoolpoolp the Insane Mother, and the stories told of her generally support that. Even the kuo-toa recognize her probable madness, and see it as a tragedy of the race’s failure. A central theme in kuo-toan priestly rites is to reassure her that all is well, in the hopes that she will release some of the ancient magic secrets she is said to hold.
 Blibdoolpoolp and her servants have a strange affinity for lobsters, and it is said that these creatures are her friends and confidants, those who perhaps hold pieces of the great powers she hides in her ancient mind. It is said that people who gaze into her eyes are turned to lobsters in their madness, and that the crustaceans hold great secrets. It is simply one more insult of the surface races that they enjoy eating these denizens of the dark seas.
 The central legend of kuo-toan belief states that once they walked the surface, proud and powerful, masters of all they cared to be masters of. But then, the surface races struck, and pushed them deeper and deeper underground, until they had to compete with the creatures below the surface for their success. They blame the surface humanoids for their oppression, though they hold few grudges against sea gods, many of whom they see as similarly oppressed.

ETC.
*Weapon*: The Pincer Staff:
Large, Exotic, 1d10 bludgeoning damage, x2 crit, 10 ft. reach. 
When a target of the size of the weapon or up to two sizes smaller is hit, the wielder may start a grapple as a free action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. If the wielder gets a hold, the staff is grappling the opponent, and deals damage each round the hold is maintained.
*PrC's*:
· The Whip: A powerful cleric of destruction who channels electricity
· The Monitor: A monk devoted to Blibdoolpoolp, focusing on slithering and being generally slimy.
*Plot Hooks*:
· Abductions: Instead of their usual practice of simply killing others, drow in the region have started keeping portions of their kills to themselves. The reason is that they wish to ally with a powerful but reclusive kuo-toa city, and the kuo-toa have demanded a massive sacrifice before they will team with the drow. Perhaps the kuo-toa wish to perform some great spell with these deaths that would give them an edge in fighting the surface people.
· The Great Consort: A gigantic lobster has been spotted just offshore, causing a migration of angry, slippery, weapon-wielding kuo-toa into the area, demanding that the surface dwellers stay away from this sacred beast. Introduce an eccentric chef with a taste for seafood, and you've got a conflict.
· Brewing Storms:A heavy mist has lain on the countryside for days, and ghostly lights can be seen within them. While the populous is panicked about ghosts and wraiths, the truth remains obscure: kuo-toa attempting to generate a storm that shoots lightning *up* in an attempt to strike at settlements from below.

*------*
Next up, we head to the mines for one of the most unpronouncable of races, having a god whose name is oddly easy to remember...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 17, 2002)

*  CALLARDURAN SMOOTHHANDS, THE LORD OF DEEPEARTH  *
_Reclusive God of the Svirfneblin_

*Alignment*: Neutral
*orshipers*: Svirfneblin, Miners, Gnomes
*Domains*: Earth, Good, Healing, Protection
*Favored Weapon*: Battleaxe
*Home Plane/Domain*: The Outlands/Secret Caves
*Divine Rank*: Intermediate Deity (14)
*Classes*: Illusionist, Fighter
*Portfolio*: Protection, Mining, Trickery, Illusion
*Salient Abilities*: (17) Alter Reality, Area Divine Shield, Avatar, Divine Shield, Banestrike (aberrations), Banestrike (elves), Banestrike (monstrous humanoids), Call Creatures (svirfneblin), Control Creatures (svirfneblin), Divine Earth Mastery, Divine Fast Healing, Divine Inspiration, Divine Spellcasting, Extra Domain (good), Extra Sense Enhancement (smell), Gift of Life, Rejuvenation
*Special Possessions*: "Guardian," defending, holy battleaxe
*Alternate Domains*: Community
*Symbol*: A circle made out of interlocking gold lines in a star pattern

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_:"The patron deity of the deep gnomes, or svirfneblin, is neutral. He is also known as the Deep Brother, the Master of Stone, and the Deep Gnome. The svirfneblin revere him as a god of protection, earth, and mining. He is on good terms with Garl Glittergold, while he hates Lolth, Blibdoolpoolp, and Ilsensine (the goddess of the illithids)."
In his natural form, Callarduran is a handsome, brown-skinned svirfneblin with an overlong nose and wearing a gold ring with a star pattern engraved into it. He is dressed in chainmail, and carries a large battleaxe at his side.
Originally, Callarduran Smoothhands was a gnomish god of mining and caves. When the svirfneblin splintered from the main race, they adopted him as their defender and protector.

DOGMA
Callarduran preaches the protection and furthering of the svirfneblin people. He honors friendship with the surface gnomes, but also takes responsibilities much more seriously. The illusion and trickery, for him, are necessities for survival, and taking up the axe against foes is something that must be done, lest they loose their lives to the powerful forces beneath the earth.
Defense of the svirfneblin, utilizing the riches of the earth, and persevering in the face of great evil, are all virtues that Smoothhands values quite highly amongst those who follow him.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
The priests of Callarduran struggle to defend svirfneblin against the other forces of the Underdark. The priests work hand-in-hand with explorers and military to guard both towns and outposts.
Temples dedicated to Callarduran are often deep beneath the earth, with perfectly smooth walls and often adorned with a star motif – a rather contradictory image, considering most svirfneblin have probably never seen a star in their lives.

RITES AND RITUALS
The svirfneblin rituals around Callarduran usually involve a great smooth sphere of rock at the center of their temples. Priests form a ring around it and, dance, sometimes in clusters of five arranged to look like a ring of five-pointed stars from above. Throughout the dance, they cast visual images of the legends of Callarduran on the walls of the cavern, so that is is much like a theatre presentation made of illusion. Many, many gnomes, especially young ones, show up to these shows, which often involve specacular displays of light manipulation and some minor shadow-powers. All the while, they humm in a deep, reverberating tone that, reflected off the smooth walls, reaches a great buzzing echo throughout the entire temple that can be often heard for miles around. The tone and rythm of the music change with the scenes being displayed so that there is a play, of sorts, show upon the walls.
More private rituals include the summoning of earth elementals, usually done with a rub on a specially smoothed sphere of rock. Sometimes, xorn are also treated in this manner, and though they are never sacrificed, they are sometimes summoned as "messengers to the Earth" and given prayers to take to Callarduran. Humming is often used as a verbal component to these summonings, as a call to Callarduran from the material plane.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Mining is dangerous work, especially in a world where your tunnels are filled with the monstrosities of the underground present in D&D. Gnomes seem ill-suited for lives of exploration and hardship that are necessities for many underground races. Their comical irreverence must, by necessity, loose some of its mirth.
Herein lie the origins of the svirfneblin. They are gnomes who have dug too far to retain the fun and carefree attitude of their surface cousins. They have been exposed to the hardships of life, and have found that illusion and trickery are what keep them alive.
They are gnomes that have been forced to grow up. In all likelihood, they originated as a tribe of gnomes particularly interested in mining and uncovering the gems they love so much, and have grown to find that there is more to life than gems. To get what they desire, they’ve had to buckle down and become more serious about the world in general, and their world in particular.
Callarduran Smoothhands is, thusly, like the other gods of subraces, originally a god of a specific focus adopted by a race as their protector. As the svirfneblin grew to become an independent species of gnome, so too did Callarduran grow to become an independent god.
Fortunately, unlike many of similar deep races that then become corrupted by the hardship of the underground (like the drow) the svirfneblin have remained at least ambivalent towards their surface cousins. Thus, Callarduran didn’t become an enemy of the rest of the gnomish gods, but merely a friend in a low place. Different, yes, but still loving of his friends.
Another unique aspect of the svirfneblin worship is their use of elementals and xorn as messengers to their deity. For xorn, at least, the connection may seem tenuous, but the xorn could also be a glimpse into why Callarduran uses the star in his symbol. Xorn, by their radial symmetry, very much resemble the five-pointed stars (with it being made of three-pointed shapes) in symbolism.

LEGENDS
Svirfneblin legends hold that Callarduran is known as “Smoothhands” due to his polishing of a great stone at the center of the world, from which earth elementals spring to help out his people. Thus, many Svirfneblin enjoy summoning earth elementals with their granted powers.
He is said to be an avid hummer of many tunes, and his humming of a lovely song about earth and stone so entranced a passing xorn that he began following the gnome-god around, aiding him in his travels. Xorn are considered sacred to svirfneblin, and many will leave token gems and metals for xorn, and perhaps even have some “tame” xorn guarding their site. 
The humming, heard through rock, is also said to be a sign from Callarduran, often leading poor gnomes to gems. Other signs of the god’s presence include smoothed stone or stone rings with star patterns on them.
Callarduran undoubtedly loathes many of the Underdark races, but he is said to have a special vengeance for the drow, who are the race’s main competitors. One story tells how he once masqueraded as Lolth herself in order to stop them from attacking a Svirfneblin settlement.

ETC.
*PrC’s*:	
· The Serious Trickster: They use illusions not just for fun, but to gain an edge in combat.
*Plot Hooks*
· Unhappy Servitude: The PC's hear rumors of drow beneath the surface who aren't as belligerent and savage as usual, and who actually have quite a friendly relationship with the gnomish folk in the forrest surrounding the main entrance to their lands. Contact allows them to discover that the drow are actually the slaves of a group of svirfneblin who, imitating a legend, have convinced the drow that Lolth has, in fact, chosen them as the destined of the underdark, and only by paying the svirfneblin servitude and honor can a drow hope to be smiled upon by Lolth in the afterlife. This would be no more than a bizarre quirk of culture if it were not for one drow who resents the servitude and has doubts about the arrangement. He has been making contact with a drow society nothing like the one he is enslaved to, where the drow rule themselves and have power and prestige. He wants to form a rebellion from the svirfneblin -- a violent, bloody one that will result in them being the slaves to the dominance of the drow.
· Gems of the Night Sky: The PC's emerge from a dank underground tunnel into what seems to be an open field of stone. A breeze blows, and, high in the sky, stars can be seen. As they pass through the stone field, they notice several large, transparent gems, looking almost like huge glass stones, littering the ground like boulders, and a community of fearful svirfneblin. The truth is that those huge gems have been falling out of the sky, and the svirfnebling see them as stars. Their fall is seen as a sign of Callarduran's displeasure, and a noteworthy priest in the area has convinced the community that if they can repent of a grave sin against Callarduran by killing one who defies him -- a local svirfneblin cleric of an air god. The defiler must be eliminated, or the stars will fall until there are none left. The PC's, meanwhile, may be able to discover the true cause of the falling stars (a mining in the caverns high above) and stop it without having anybody unnessecarily killed.
*_________*

Alright, you've got your friendly god. Next week, we tip the scales in favor of something that's quite literally dripping with evil...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 6, 2002)

*  JUIBLEX, THE FACELESS ONE  *
_The Oozelord_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Evil
*orshipers*: Aboleth, Humans, Intelligent Oozes, Demons
*Domains*: Chaos, Evil, Madness
*Favored Weapon*: Pseudopodia
*Home Plane/Domain*: The Abyss/The Slime Pits
*Divine Rank*: 0 (Demon Lord)
*Classes*: None
*Portfolio*: Ooze, Pestilence, Insanity, Acid, Demons
*Salient Abilities*: None
*Special Possessions*: None
*Alternate Domains*: Creation, Destruction, Water, Earth
*Symbol*: A raised, dripping pseudopod

*NOTE: All creatures with any divine status can grant spells from any of their three domains to any worshiper, though they are not capable of many of the other feats of godhood. In order to grant spells, creatures of 0 DR require a sacrifice that varies based on the domain granted and the deity granting it. One sacrifice is enough to grant spells for one week. Making a “sacrifice” is at least a full-round action, and when it requires something's death it must be a coup de grace. Note that one sacrifice may satisfy more than one domain’s requirements (such as sacrificing one Paladin to meet Juiblex’s Law and Chaos requirements), and that you can “store up” sacrifices by making several at once (such as killing two paladins to fulfill Juiblex’s requirements for two weeks)
Among Juiblex’s domains, the following sacrifices are required. Domains marked with an asterisk are alternate domains possible in certain cults or in campaigns ignoring the Divine Rank – Domain link. 
Chaos: Sacrifice one sentient being of Lawful alignment
Evil: Sacrifice one sentient being of Good alignment
Madness: Scar yourself with at least five points of acid damage
*Creation: Expand the area of a dumping ground, swamp, or stagnant mire by at least 15 feet.
*Destruction: Destroy one building of at least 15 square feet via application of acid and/or waste
*Water: Bring at least one week’s worth of water to a place that lacks it
*Earth: Defile at least one week’s worth of pure water with the application of waste, mud, etc.


DESCRIPTION
	A creature born from the pits of the infernal, Juiblex is the greatest – probably the only – self-described deity of ooze, muck, and filth. He is Chaotic Evil, a fiend whose association with the jellies, oozes, blobs, and puddings of the world has earned him a reputation beyond those creatures, as an insidious, insane force of putrescence.
	Juiblex resembles nothing so much as a vast pool of filth with a stench so bad it burns the eyes. He (it?) is capable of rising up to form a pillar out of his semi-fluid mass, though he seems to do that only when attempting to be imposing. No matter his actual form, eyes can be seen throughout the slime, peering out with a malevolent wrath.

DOGMA
	Juiblex seems to have little in the way of commandments. He hasn’t been known to speak, yet the cultists who revere him serve him with a perverse sense of reverence. 
Many who worship Juiblex do so out of fear of being overcome by him or his forces. Sacrifices in the form of animals and people, and special rites designed to turn people into ooze are all accepted ways to satiate him. Eating the filth of society is also seen as an emulation of this deranged demon lord. None of these seem to actually be commanded, and Juiblex seems happy to rampage senselessly and destroy whatever gets in his way in his insane ramblings. If one makes themselves the enemy of Juiblex, there’s no guarantee that he will extract vengeance. Yet he is far from stupid, biding his time and his power until the time is right to strike for abject pain and anguish, or he looses interest.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
	Those who worship Juiblex do so most often out of a misplaced belief in his abilities. They see him as a creator and destroyer, a source of life and the origin of its end. They see him as a primordial force of consciousness, perhaps representing the very  origins of thought. A few take up the role of the oozemaster, even, seeking to become one with their psychotic lord.
	There are some who describe the aboleth as being dedicated priests of Juiblex, crediting him with the creation of the muck in which they thrive, and giving to him the honor of every kill and every slave they make. If the aboleth ever have in the past, or do now, worship a different deity, it is unrecorded.
	There are occurrences of various slimes, puddings, and oozes also gaining some measure of intelligence and even genius-level wit. Of those that have bothered to communicate, they credit Juiblex with their intelligence.
	Temples to Juiblex do not exist in the open. If they occur at all, it is often in areas of great desolation and waste, such as a city dump, a sewer, or a pustulant swamp. Stagnant bodies of underground water also tend to attract worshipers of Juiblex. Most of the time, this is little more than a gathering place for various cultists, oozes, and aboleth, but occasionally, when the cult is powerful, more formidable defenses are created and icons of the faith are prominent. Rarely do these centralized centers last for long, often succumbing to a disease or illness if they are human, and often being chased out of the area of refuse, if they are otherwise.

RITES AND RITUALS
Juiblex’s clerics, as may be expected, normally revolve their rites around the sacrifices. The larger or more important the sacrifice, the more worthy it is of a specific ritual. Often, this includes chanting various odes in abyssal, and frequently a display of adherence by the worshipers coating themselves in filth. Frequently, these rituals are timed so that they coincide with days holy or important to the gods that Juiblex is attempting to pervert, so as to maximize the poignancy of his struggle to have people recognize him as the true deity.
Amongst the aboleth, Juiblex is worshiped in a rather casual way, with the occasional slave being sacrificed or the offhanded prayer of thanks in abyssal. Rarely are any rites accorded to the oozelord, except when the entire colony fears some great ill, or is attempting some great conquest. The aboleth are only as submissive and grateful as they must be to avoid his wrath, in general.

MYTHOGRAPHY
	Juiblex is one of the many occurrences in myth that we have a being of some sort – usually a powerful outsider of some type – assuming the rank of a deity. Often, they are very powerful, and have sent many emissaries through their various areas of control to the material plane, where they slowly gain a following, usually of a small, cultish nature.
	Juiblex is especially frightening in this regard in that his cult is remarkably strong for a creature so alien and harmful to life. One must wonder, then: what makes someone worship a great, thinking blob that will probably end up killing you?
	The answer, not surprisingly, lays within the psyche of those who do. The humans who worship Juiblex are often found to be former members of some important church of a deity of earth, life, and wisdom. They, in one way or another, grew distant from the church and its deity. In seeking out some actual representation of the power of life and wisdom, they stumble on Juiblex, who meets all their needs. Often, in the guise of one who is extracting vengeance for being unfairly put down, Juiblex allows those who have been wronged by the world a chance to fight back, and to know that they aren’t alone in their struggle against the oppressors.
	Finally, Juiblex is attempting a feat which few demon lords have ever risked…the creation of a race all his own. In granting some sentience to oozes (presumably using high-level magic), he dedicates his power to actually doing something that actual gods are credited with, and often finding that it works surprisingly well.
	At the same time, Juiblex is perusing the more common methods of subsuming the role of a deity, including taking control of an already-created race, and acquiring cultists in various prominent lands.
	Juiblex is undoubtedly an ancient power, perhaps one of the most ancient of the demon lords. He is slowly, steadily gaining power over the world. Perhaps his ultimate goal is simply to create a species of sentient ooze, and then become the god of that species. Certainly, even the aboleth that worship him see him as more of a welcome tool than as a true god. Other than the occasional brilliant slime, his only truly devout worshipers are the odd humanoid.

LEGENDS
	Juiblex is said to hide ancient secrets of magic and power within his alien mind. Some even speculate that he originally hailed from outside of the mutliverse as we know it, sliding in only to carve out his niche in the Abyss.
	Because Juiblex is still young as a deity, he hasn’t had the eons to accumulate legends as many other gods have. Still, the aboleth tell the story of their pact with Juiblex, that he has vowed to aid them in their rise from the muck to take a place amongst the most feared species in the world.
	Also, human cultists tell of Juiblex’s long lurking in the shadows of the more popular religions in the region, supplying the true power behind the false icons that are more openly worshiped. Often, legends about the original god come to be associated with Juiblex instead.
	If the sentient oozes which Juiblex has spawned pay him any homage, it is a kind not yet identified by religious experts.

ETC.
*PrC’s*:	
· The Oozemaster: See _Masters of the Wild_. Juiblex cultists often strive for this prestige class, using the master of mucous as their deity of choice to meet the spellcasting prerequisite.
*Weapon*
· Aboleth Tentacle : In all respects, treat this weapon as a normal whip, except that, on a successful hit, the target must also make a Fortitude save (DC 19) or begin to transform over the next 1d4+1 minutes, the skin gradually becoming a clear, slimy membrane. A transformed creature must remain moistened with cool, fresh water or suffer 1d12 points of damage every 10 minutes. A remove disease spell cast before the transformation is complete will restore an afflicted creature to normal. Afterward, however, only a heal or mass heal spell can reverse the change.
The weapon is not considered magical, though a nonproficient user must treat it as a poisoned weapon (rolling a 1 on an attack roll forces a Reflex save of DC 15. If the save is failed, the wielder is affected by the transformation herself.)
Aboleth Tentacle Slime cannot normally be used as a poison. Any user proficient in the use of the whip can also use the Aboleth Tentacle. Though most open markets wouldn’t sell them, their market price in game terms is 1,000 gp.
*Template*
· Intelligent Ooze: This template can be applied to any creature of the Ooze subtype, granting it 4d6 points of intelligence. It gains 4 skill points per hit die, plus one skill point per hit die per point of Intelligence modifier. It can also gain feats, one plus one per four hit dice. Intelligent oozes are capable of gaining class levels as well. Unless otherwise stated, an ooze’s favored class is rogue. Intelligent oozes are not immune to mind-influencing effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), and can understand Common or Abyssal (though it usually can’t speak either).
*Plot Hooks*
· When Seafood Attacks: Recently, the protective membrane of mucous that surrounds the aboleth that lurk in a nearby swamp has been dissolved, suddenly and without warning. This has caused many of them to start drowning in the water, as well as dissolving as if under the effects of their own transformation power. They have been madly attempting to find the source of this, and a large number have taken to blaming a lack of adherence to Juiblex. Many seek to appease him by doing what they can do help destroy a nearby town and make it part of the swamp. The reality is that something the locals have been dumping into the water has caused the reaction, and even if the aboleth succeed in destroying the town,their problems will not be solved.
· The Knowledge of Filth: Certain secrets are coming to light in a large city that should not be. Knowledge about the affairs of high-up politicians, stories of murders, rumors of magical experiments gone awry. The high-ups that this evidence incriminates (including politicians, wizards, and town's guards) all want to find who is getting this information and stop it from circulating. They would also like to discover how this entity is getting it's information, as everything has been disposed of ingeniously. Evidence points to a high-priest of a local god of life, though the truth lies with the recent expulsion from that church, who has taken up Juiblex-worship, and has been rewarded with several small, oozey companions that reside in the city dump, just outside the walls, and bring him information. The ex-priest then uses his church's own book-making materials to present the evidence to the city, thinkng he's doing the Right Thing.
*_________*

Worth the extra wait? I hope so. Hopefully the next slightly damp deity won't take so long.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 6, 2002)

You, Mr. Midget, have my respect. This is damn cool!  And, I'd like to point out, tremendously useful for me.  Thank you!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *You, Mr. Midget, have my respect. This is damn cool!  And, I'd like to point out, tremendously useful for me.  Thank you! *




Agreed, very good stuff here.  Excellent Job!!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 6, 2002)

Heh...heh...  Yea, all of the PW'er's ROCK!  'Nuff said!


----------



## Horacio (Aug 6, 2002)

Does that mean I rock, ol' Ashy? 

(but I agree, Mr. KM rocks!)


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 14, 2002)

Of course you rock, Horacio. You just rock illegally. If you continue to rock like this, I believe the Intarweb police will have to arrest you. 

Meanwhile: I added the Rites and Rituals entry to Blibdoolpoolp, as well as a few plot hooks under her Etc. category. I'm gonna do that for the ones I have up here before I put up the next victim of my whims. 

I aughtta quote that in my sig...

"Look at my Deity-A-Week thread! Piratecat says: '...useful to me...'"
"


----------



## Horacio (Aug 14, 2002)

Add it to your signature, with a link to the thread!


_/Horacio flees because the intarweb police comes for him_


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 14, 2002)

Done and done.

And don't let the man get you down, Horacio! Fight the power! Rock illegally! You gotta fight for your right to paaaaat-ay!

Wow, I need to stop these 4 AM "sugar rushes"...

Anyhoo, Callarduran's Rites and Rituals and a few plot and character hooks comin' straight up. Right....eventually!


----------



## Horacio (Aug 14, 2002)

4 a.m. sugar rushes are good for posting, trust on me, KM


----------



## Olive (Aug 17, 2002)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *
> *NOTE: All creatures with any divine status can grant spells from any of their three domains to any worshiper, though they are not capable of many of the other feats of godhood. In order to grant spells, creatures of 0 DR require a sacrifice that varies based on the domain granted and the deity granting it. Note that one sacrifice may satisfy more than one domain’s requirements (such as sacrificing one Paladin to meet Juiblex’s Law and Chaos requirements)
> Among Juiblex’s domains, the following sacrifices are required. One sacrifice is enough to grant spells for one week per HD of the sacrifice. Domains marked with an asterisk are alternate domains possible in certain cults or in campaigns ignoring the Divine Rank – Domain link.
> Chaos: Sacrifice one sentient being of Lawful alignment
> ...




where does this idea come from? i like it!!! i want to introduce hero deities to my game, but need something like this... now i need some sacrifices!


----------



## Olive (Aug 17, 2002)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *CALLARDURAN SMOOTHHANDS, THE LORD OF DEEPEARTH
> Portfolio: Protection, Mining, Trickery, Illusion
> Salient Abilities: (17) Extra Domain (good)
> *




um... shouldn't that extra domain be illusion? or something? not good?


----------



## chip079 (Aug 17, 2002)

this is some cool stuff.  just dropping off some praise.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 17, 2002)

Heh. Thanks everybody. I love this place. 

* Sacrifices: The idea came when I was hopped up on some acid seeing all these crazy skulls that told me to eat some Gardetto's. Then I did, and got sick. And while I was bowing to the porcelin god, the thought occured to be about how the heck Monte and the rest on the Book of Vile Darkness want to make those demon god dudes actually grant spells...and then I started thinking about what demon gods actually did and what their cultists spent a lot of time doing and it occured to me that while Hextor may just kill good guys for fun, these guys are a whole lot weaker in the knees than those guys. They're going to need a real good reason to want to hurt the good guys -- they feed off of the advancing of their own beliefs. (though I do need to re-word that to exclude the HD...bah me!) Basically, I wanted to give them a reason to do the bad stuff beyond general murder and mayhem, and some way for creatures without DR to grant all the spells they need. Compromise made. 
...and if you want, I may be able to feature some hero-deities here, as I've been kinda looking for good/neutral outsiders that would work the same way demon lords and such do now.

*Callarduran's Extra Domain: Well, this comes from me wanting to stick with what WotC has already published, which says that he did pick up the Good domain (though I didn't include it in the first domains he got). And, aparently, Svirfneblin are actually good in 3e (which is wierd, but I'll wait for them to show me that it works before I say it's stupid...) I would highly recommend going with another domain, and Illusion works great, even though it's not core, if you're sticking with the Neutral svirfneblin.

*Praise can drop whenever you'd like. It'll keep me going. 

Wow. Thanks, guys. Maybe Bastion'll be interested in picking me up to do some of their god stuff, eh?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 17, 2002)

Get back to work! This is exactly what I was hoping someone would do...now, let's hope the pantheons they left out of Deities & Demigods (Cletic, Finnish, etc.) get covered...hint hint.


----------



## Olive (Aug 18, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *now, let's hope the pantheons they left out of Deities & Demigods (Cletic, Finnish, etc.) get covered...hint hint. *




but not before you finish EVERY SINGLE MONSTER GOD AND DEMON LORD AND DEVIL AND EVERYTHING!

ok? thanks...


----------



## NiTessine (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm thinking Finnish and Celtic pantheons are more important than monster and demon deities, but then again, I may be biased. But, regardless of which ones get done first... This is one awesome thread. Excellent work.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 18, 2002)

BOO-YAH!

Added Callarduran's rites and rituals, and designed a few svifneblinish (wow...wierd word...) plot hooks. The blex is the last one I have to do before the next deity comes up. 

As for the Human Deities vs. Ficticious Deities thing...well, I do hope to get around to human deities quickly enough, but they've already got a scad of stuff on them. From Bastion Press's PDF's to real-world books on myth to many, many homebrews. I would want to distinguish by doing them justice in a fantasy world.

Also, while I have a 2e Monster Myth book, I'm lacking the 2e Legends and Lore (it was out of print before I started playing), and I haven't seen it offered as a PDF yet. I remember there being a Word document which was 2e Legends and Lore, but I ain't got it no more...

I'll look for it on the Wizard's site now, but they may have taken it off.

The monstrous deities give me more wiggle room, too. I can freely make up pseudo-scientific discussions on them, whereas for the real-world mythos I'm limited more to what actually happened. 

I hope to get around to some human deities, but I'm going to need a better source on their myths (I've got a modest collection of world myth books, but if anyone can suggest something...), 2e Legends and Lore, and more time to work out the technicalities of them. It will happen eventually (if I keep gettin this much encouragement, anyway. ), but they're going to need more preperation than the monstrous deities.

Anyhoo, I do take suggestions for deities (that's how the Blex was done), so feel free to suggest it to me. If I get a lot of suggestions for real-world guys, I may end up doing them a bit early, after testing the waters with the ones I can feel free to abuse and elaborate as I please.

Basically, for stuff like Callarduran, I can pull rites and rituals and temples and dogma outta my pooter, but I'd need a better scholarly perpective on, say, Finnish myth, before I could try and tackle that in game terms. There may be some Finnish Myth Buff who calls my stuff absolute bunk because it didn't take into account some obscure practice of some god or another. I'm sure some of that's unavoidable, but I would like to know what I'm talking about before I start babbling.

So, yeah, it'll be done, but those will be the next-to-last. Right before I start accepting fan submissions and get money from Natural 20 press to publish all of these in print. 

On the bright side: This is mostly fluff! HAHAHAHA!

A*hem. Better now. I'm going to stop babbling and get back to thinking of a witty subject line for the announcement to the General forums that this has been updated...hehehe.


----------



## Douane (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi KM!

The RTF.file of "Legends and Lore, 2nd ed." can be found right here (Official WOTC Downloads!)

BTW, perhaps you should change your signature now, as this thread is now "ColonalHardisson"-approved, too.  


Otherwise, keep on writing! (I have always use for another Deity. )

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi KM!

The RTF.file of "Legends and Lore, 2nd ed." can be found right here (Official WOTC Downloads!)
[EDIT: Right at the bottom of the page.]

BTW, perhaps you should change your signature now, as this thread is now "ColonalHardisson"-approved, too.  


Otherwise, keep on writing! (I have always use for another Deity. )

Folkert


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 18, 2002)

*  DEEP SASHELAS, THE DOLPHIN PRINCE  *
_The friendly elven sea-father_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*orshipers*: Sea Elves, Sailors, Elves
*Domains*: Chaos, Good, Protection, Water
*Favored Weapon*: Trident
*Home Plane/Domain*: Arborea/The Glowing Waters
*Divine Rank*: Intermediate Deity (11)
*Classes*: Fighter, Bard, Wizard
*Portfolio*: Sea Creatures, Arcane Knowledge, Arts and Crafts, Beauty, Ceation, Sea Elves
*Salient Abilities*: (14) Alter Reality, Alter Size, Avatar, Banestrike (Humanoid (aquatic)), Banestrike (animals), Call Creatures (dolphins), Control Creatures (fish), Divine Blessing (Charisma), Divine Water Mastery, Divine Weapon Focus (trident), Extra Domain (protection), Master Crafter, Shift Form (dolphin), Speak with Creatures (dolphin)
*Special Possessions*: “Sea Sweeper,” a holy chaotic trident
*Alternate Domains*: Animal, Artifice, Charm, Community, Knowledge, Magic, Plant
*Symbol*: A dolphin


DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: “Deep Sashelas, creator and patron of the sea elves, is chaotic good. He holds sway over the oceans, sea elves, knowledge, beauty, and water magic. He is an ally of Corellon Larethian and Eadro, and a fierce foe of Sekolah, Lolth, Blibdoolpoolp, and Panzuriel.”
	In his natural form, Deep Sashelas appears as an androgynous sea elf with green skin, blue eyes, and blue hair that is always flowing chaotically. His Sea Sweeper is never far from his side, though he usually is clad in little more than a loincloth.
	Deep Sashelas is the patron god of the sea elves, and was adopted as such after the sea elves splintered from the rest of the race. This was a more recent split than that between the dark elves and the rest of elvenkind, and so Sashelas still is a major foe of Lolth and her followers.

DOGMA
	Deep Sashelas preaches about the inherent beauty and allure of life, and that it is to always be loved and enjoyed to it’s utmost. Life beneath the waves is a seeking of paradise, and to go ashore is to turn your back on the paradise. Instead, defend it and preserve it against the predations of other races (such as the sahuagin), and always remember the beauty you’re fighting for.
	Examples of activities Deep Sashelas approves of are the defense of sea elven lands, the creation of a beautiful item, or the preservation of an ancient work of art.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
	Priests of Deep Sashelas are perhaps one of the most organized of all priests of the chaotic elven deities, actually holding together in a loose organization. They are considered emissaries to other underwater folk, and to their surface brethren (who are merely pitied in that they cannot enjoy the paradise of the aquatic world that the sea elves enjoy). They are also charged with organizing and holding together defenders of aquatic elf lands, which are under continuous siege from the sahuagin. The clerics are a bit more seriously militaristic than their kin, though they still would never dream of impinging on the freedoms of any creature. 
	Temples of Deep Sashelas are often elaborately artistic affairs, with an emphasis on the symbolic nature of water, life, beauty, and magic. They are great gathering places for aquatic elves, as well as quite serviceable strongholds – the art often hides a deadly series of defenses. Here is where matters of national importance are discussed and great projects planned for perhaps the least chaotic of the elven breeds. They are wondrous places to behold, with coral that is often magically shaped (with a variant of the _stone shape_ spell), complimented with jewels and shells that are particularly beautiful.

RITES AND RITUALS
The ceremonies of the sea elves are fairly similar to the ceremonies of the other breeds of elf in set up and execution. Long songs that stir an emotion and are beautiful to listen to, often sprining from the emotion that, in the elvish people, is so close to the surface. It is not uncommon for sea elves to praise everything around them in this litany, which often includes dances and vocalizations that are said to mimic the echolocation of the dolphin. The songs are rather impromptu affairs, and can spring up at the most bizarre of times; many sea elves would see it as an insult to Deep Sashelas to not compose an ode to some great work of art (which, not infrequently, includes the ode they just composed).
Much of the artwork of the aquatic elves in reverence to Deep Sashelas includes motifs of dolphins and battle, making it fairly distinctive and eccentric outside of their own societies.

MYTHOGRAPHY
	One of the most intriguing ideas about Deep Sashelas is his role of lord of what the aquatic elves call the “asathalfinare,” (an elfish term meaning “those who have their being in the sea”). This, according to the tales, is a group of deities of good and neutral sea and air gods who have teemed up to forge a loose alliance of races spanning wind and wave. This alliance, say the sea elves, stops conflicts about territory and living space from breaking out amongst those so allied. A more skeptical view may say that what stops such wars from breaking out frequently is the fact that the seas are so inordinately vast that sometimes societies can remain segregated from the outside world for eons, though it is likely that some sort of mediator role is likely. It is, however, not nearly as powerful or as much of an allegiance as sea elves aparently theorize, as it is mentioned little, if at all, in the tales of the races that supposedly belong to it.
	This grouping, and the placing of Deep Sashelas at the head of it, reflects an ethnocentric view that the sea elves posess that is probably an outgrowth of the general elven opinon – they view themselves as the pinnacle of achievement. They claim that the beauty of Deep Sashelas and his people is obvious to other aquatic races, and so the other races capable of seeing beauty seek guidance from the most beautiful god there is – their god.
	Of course, other gods differ in their opinion of their role. The one other sea god in the group would be Eadro, the god of the merfolk and the locathah, who, though having a healthy respect for Deep Sashelas and no violence toward his people, is most likely not nearly as subservient or bickering as the aquatic elves would like to think. Others probably follow a similar pattern: they have a place in a pantheon that they largely ignore. To the sea elves, this represents their freedom embodied, and an opinion that if you're not against them, you're with them (because who wouldn't be?)
	Another intriguing note is that the aquatic elves have far more of a militaristic cast of the deep one’s followers, compared to the elves they splintered from. This is probably due to the hostile or ambivalent reception to their friendly (albeit hubristic) attempts at settling. The rest of the ocean either ignored them, or decided to fight against them (as is the case with the sahuagin). In many ways, this matches how the high elves have been fighting against those that have made their lives in the forest hostile (orcs and goblins to name a few). The transition from longsword to trident is merely a reflection of the tools used underwater versus the tools on land, and in many ways Deep Sashelas is simply the Corellon of the seas – confident, egocentric, and beautiful, but never lax in the arts of metal and blade.
A final quirk of sea elf religion, the bond between them and dolphins, is also worth exploring. This likely has only a basis in that sea elves are hunted by sahuagin, which make prominent use of sharks, and found empathy with the friendly dolphins, whose friendly nature has been noted in naturalist notes. Thus, a dichotomy of friend vs. foe, of good vs. evil is set up. Most likely, the thoughts of eachanimal species is neither one of friendship nor animosity – dolphins simply help those who aid them, as do sharks. Each has merely been trained to respond to food and company, and the dichotomy doesn't express itself often outside of sea elf or sahuagin society.

LEGENDS
	Deep Sashelas is said to be related to the supreme god of the elves, Corellon Larethian, as a brother. Where Corellon is the forest, Sashelas is the sea – not entirely different, and often very close indeed. Though the sea didn’t spring from the forest, it can be a place of as much beauty and magic, as the forest can be.
	One legend of the sea elves names a goddess of dolphins, Trishina, as the consort and ally to Deep Sashelas. This reveals an aspect of the sea elves found in little other elven myth – they have a tight connection to a holy animal, the Dolphin. Though if he dolphins actually worship, and what they would if they did, remains untold, the sea elves have a confidence that their patron’s wife is the god they do worship. This speaks of the bond between sea elves and dolphins, often uniting against the sahuagin and their allies the sharks. In many ways, this is cast as a dichotomy between good and evil, with the dolphins preferring good and the sharks preferring evil. Of course, elvish deities being what they are, Deep Sashelas is quite a fickle consort. Trishina's opinion of this is never truly brought up, and the legend assumes that she is perfectly okay with Sashelas's sexual escapades. However, this could be speaking to an emergence of a patriarchal society in a race famous for equality (and indistinguishability) of the genders, though it is just as likely to be more allegory than metaphor, and merely hints that many people like Sashelas, and he likes many others. It could be more of a metaphor for the exploits of the sea elven ambassadors, who most often hail from churches of Sashelas as well.
	Another major legend of Deep Sashelas has to do with his role as a leader and peacemaker amongst the deities of se a and sky. He is the leader of a loose pantheon of gods, as has been noted, and he likely is able to serve to some extent in this role. Certainly, Eadro, Panzuriel, and Sekolah don’t seem to work as a cohesive whole, but many of the more neutral races may be swayed in the direction of charismatic and beautiful elves, toward peace and not war. Thus, the role of Sashelas as a sort of mediator between species is probably an outgrowth of his people’s role in calming the races around them (as long as those races happen to not be evil), to form a friendship that may help defend them from wickedness.

ETC.
*PrC’s*:
· The Dolphin Paladin: Espousing virtues important to the sea elves, and holding their own code of conduct, the dolphin paladin gains powers revolving around their chosen mount -- a porpoise.
· The Treereacher: A branch of the worship of Deep Sashelas that focuses on reaching out to the high elf brethren on the surface, granting powers to survive out of water and to assist a transition.
*Plot Hooks*
· Beaching: The phenomenom of beaching has been well documented in cases of whales and dolphins that have stranded themselves on a beach and who often return to the beach to die, even if set free. Now, however, it is happening to sea elves. In droves, they come ashore, trancelike, unresponsive, able only to continue in a swimming motion until they dry out and die in time. Perhaps the PC's can assist the rescue effort, or find out what force is behind this?
· Why Don't They Like Me?: In a coastal city that has long been friendly with the sea elves several miles out in their fishing waters, the unthinkable has happened: a human art critic has belittled and insulted the artwork of a famous sea elven artist. The cultural mores being what they are, this ammounts to little less than blasphemey to the sea elves, and they intend on responding with force unless the critic repents. The critic refuses, and even gains som allies in some circles, refusing to kow-tow to the elven art supremicists. Perhaps the PC's can diffuse the situation before creative blood is spilt, perhaps with a work of art of their own...
· The Rampage of the Dolphins: Something has gone horribly wrong in an aquatic elf villiage. The local population of dolphins has suddenly gone berserk, killing and wounding much of the population. The sea elves themselves are unwilling to kill the creatures, though they're not nessecarily above sending PC's to do it. But maybe the PC's can find the true reason for this strange turn of events, and diffuse it?
*_________*

Welp, there ya go.  Next up, a request from our very own Ashy, I'll be sending you guys a fully original deity who is very...open minded...


----------



## kolvar (Aug 18, 2002)

wow!!!!!
Great work

Although: Did I miss something? I thought, Demonlords and Arch Devils were not god-like in 3E?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2002)

· The Dolphin Paladin: Espousing virtues important to the sea elves, and holding their own code of conduct, the dolphin paladin gains powers revolving around their chosen mount -- a porpoise.

Truly a Prestige Class with a virtuous..... you guessed it....porpoise!

Sorry, KM, I could NOT resist!!!  LOL!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Does that mean I rock, ol' Ashy?
> 
> (but I agree, Mr. KM rocks!) *




Why, OF COURSE!!!!!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 18, 2002)

Blibble? Bloop blub bip bloop!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 19, 2002)

Ashy: ....ha....hehehe...hohohoho....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA.. *SMACK!* Sorry, blood, it's for your own good, with puns like that. 

kolvar: According to Deities and Demigods, they're not. But I guess the Book of Vile Darkness will include things that the devotees of the demon lords, etc., will be able to do. Di&De includes a sidebar on how to maybe handle these types of outsiders, saying that they don't actualy grant spells, but act as emissaries to the divinities that do. But then under alternate cosmologies they give the suggestion to make them Divine Rank 0, but give them the ability to grant spells to their servants. A limitation of only allowing them one domain.
I say bah.  I think I've reached a happy medium with the sacrifices. Most of the time, the woshipers of these quasideities aren't really any less powerful than others, but the need to sacrifice to maintain this power makes their position tenuous...they are always on the verge of loosing their powers if they don't continue to propiate the creatures they worship. So they're not exactly deities, but they're close enough to be cool in my book. 

Piratecat: You may want to stop trying to speak to me with your head in the fishbowl. I have it on good authority that it can kill  you. Mostly because I tried it once and it didn't work, but the chlorine made my lungs burn like the smell of Grandma.

But, to answer your question: Blurp.


----------



## Olive (Aug 19, 2002)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking Finnish and Celtic pantheons are more important than monster and demon deities, but then again, I may be biased. But, regardless of which ones get done first... This is one awesome thread. Excellent work. *




well, most people i know have created their own deities for humans, but a lot use the GH or FR deities for demhumans and mosters... I know I fall into that boat...

but KM should do what he wants... I'm sure it will be awesome...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 19, 2002)

*  DENNARI, THE EARTH MOTHER  *
_The dwarven revolutionary_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*Worshipers*: Dwarves, oppressed and poor people, farmers and peasants
*Domains*: Chaos, Earth, Good, Liberation, Plant
*Favored Weapon*: Warhammer
*Home Plane/Domain*: The Beastlands/Freedom Springs Forth
*Divine Rank*: Lesser Deity (10)
*Classes*: Cleric
*Portfolio*: Earth, liberation, suffering
*Salient Abilities*: (12) Alter Reality, Area Divine Shield, Clearsight, Command Plants, Divine Blessing (Constitution), Divine Earth Mastery, Divine Fast Healing, Divine Inspiration (hope), Divine Shield, Extra Domain (Chaos), Extra Domain (Liberation), Gift of Life
*Special Possessions*: None
*Alternate Domains*: Healing
*Symbol*: A warhammer with leaves sprouting from the handle


DESCRIPTION, DOGMA, CLERGY AND TEMPLES
_These have been omitted so that I don't get a Cease and Desist order from WotC. They're in Deities and Demigods...though I coulda done 'em better.  -- J_

RITES AND RITUALS
Dennari's rituals revolve around her agricultural roots and simultaneously serve as allegories for the oppressed people she represents. They are often litanies (usually in dwarvish) about the persecutions suffered at the hands of those who have no right to persecute. Though it often sounds like simple complaining, the clerics see this as a powerful source of inspiration, and a petition for help from the deity who feels all of the pain.
Often, shows are made of love to the earth and ground, including bowing, sleeping on the bare ground, kissing the ground during prayer time, spreading handfulls into the air, or planting seeds.
Some result to ritual scarring or cutting to represent that they, themselves, wish to take some of the burden off of Dennari and place it upon themselves.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Dennari is a superb example of a transitional deity: one born for a specific purpose whose nature has shifted due to the nature of her worshipers.
The oldest records of Dennari date back to the earliest dwarven records, where she was refered to as a friendly goddess of motherhood, childbirth, and love. She was said to be the Mother of All Born. Gradually, she became to be more closely associated with the suffering matron, whose children had hurt her in so many ways, still associated with a cult of women only. Rather abruptly she shifts from a passive observer of pain to an active fighter of it, and simultaneously spreads beyond the dwarven lands, first to the towns surrounding various dwarven camps, and then further and further out.
The most popular theory holds that, much like the elven beauty fetish can get out of control, the dwarven reverence for obedience and love of war can get out of control, too. Though little is forthcoming from the insular people, it can be reasonably determined that on at least one occasion, this has resulted in a very strict patriachy system that the women of the dwarven lands (long-suffering but as tough and hardy as any other dwarf) rebeled against, as much as a dwarf can rebel.
The most likely scenerio for her spread is that various outsiders were present at some of these rebellions, and Dennari, a long-time example of a dwarven woman, was instrumental in the symbolism of the rebellion. Take away the woman, the source of stability in the often violent dwarven lifestyle, and you can cause a collapse of the entire society.
Dennari, then, grew out of this icon of the dwarven hearth and home and her place as the Eternal Mother, and was spread to other areas where rebellion was needed, often from very destitute people. In this way, she slowly became less and less of a dwarven hearth-mother and more and more a figure of the subjugated masses rebelling in all ways possible. Every flower that blooms is a source of freedom from the pain of their lives.

LEGENDS
Few of the original legends of Dennari and her role as the patron of childbirth and the home, are preserved any more, or if they have they have been so changed by her alteration as to be indistinguishable.
Perhaps the most famous legends of Dennari are actually expressed in a motif that varies in it's players from region to region. It always stars a woman of stout, resolute heart, who is put down and subjugated by those around her. She perserveres, showing toughness that is usually compared to a dwarf's, and soon finds that those who subjugate her depend more on her than she on them. She rebels by refusing to do that which the powers that be want her to do, and succeeds in causing their lives to fall to peices around her. The tale frequently ends with her violent and untimely death at the hands of a furious lord or king, but always with an afternote that states that those that killed her lead lives not worth living in subjugation to others because of her abscence. The woman is said to, sometimes, be braught back to life by her prayers to Dennari, and to be offered a place of importance at the head of a kingdom, but she always refuses, choosing instead to help the lives of the common folk now that she is free.
One would think that, perhaps, this echoes a dwarven history somewhere.

ETC.
*PrC's*
· The Bearer of Pain: Gets more and more abilities to resist/endure damage (bonus HP, DR, regeneration, etc.)
· Poor Revolutionary: Focuses on rabble-rousing and mob-gaining for winning a rebellion.
*Spell*
· Dennari's Wail: Clr 4 (Dennari), You release an agonized scream that tears through the air, and can be heard for a distance of one mile. Those with 30 feet of you are dealt an amount of damage equal to your current HP subtracted from your maximum HP, ignoring all forms of damage reduction or energy resistance. This is a sonic spell. The effect is often described as Dennari herself releasing the force of the pain that has been caused on her faithful that she also had to bear.
*Plot Hooks*
· Set Your Mind Free: Some cultists of Dennari have been farming a strange plant which, when smoked, gives you a sense of floating, falling, flying freedom. However, the authorities suspect that the plant is addictive. Perhaps the PC's can be instrumental in this investigation: does the plant set you free, only to bind you to it's freedom? Is that a bad thing? Does craving freedom mean you must be a slave to it?


----------



## Jeph (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey KM, seems like there's a lot of demand for your gods--maybe you  could get some vonuteer underlings, like, pre-detonated kamakaze midgets or something


"Bob? You're actually called Bob?"
 - Serai Windrider, to terrethian warlord

-Jeph


----------



## Xarlen (Aug 21, 2002)

I take up the chant for Kurtulmak! Goooo Kobold god! Woo.  

Otherwise, Keep 'em coming!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 24, 2002)

Just a quick note -- I'll be rather odd with the updates for a while until I get some internet up in my apartment. Expect my homebrew deity Monday. Belenus, the celtic request, may wait a bit after that. Then I'm on to the Kobold-God, the next request, though he may come earlier because he's already half done. Then it's back to normal for a nuttly lil' dwarf god, if I don't get a different request before that. 

Anyhoo, I'm outta here. Just giving you loyal fans a heads-up and a warning. 

But for a little hint...the next god will be the first god created for psionics that I've ever seen...mwahahaha.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 26, 2002)

You still rocks, K.M.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 26, 2002)

Kurt-ul-mak! Kurt-ul-mak!

Go make Meepo proud.


----------



## Xarlen (Aug 26, 2002)

We have converted Piratecat to the Kobold side! Bwhaha. 

Now, perhaps, the Kobold Way shall be presented in some great work of Piratecat.


----------



## Virgil Sagecaster (Aug 27, 2002)

Kamikaze, You've got some damn good stuff here ............


----------



## Olive (Sep 1, 2002)

this is part bump and part wheres the next one? keep em coming KM...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 1, 2002)

*  KAPLAN, THE SECRETSEEKER  *
_The gnomish seer_

*Alignment*: Neutral Good
*Worshipers*: Gnomes, Seers, Diviners, Researchers
*Domains*: Charm, Knowledge, Good
*Favored Weapon*: Club
*Home Plane/Domain*: Bytopia/The Scrying Caves
*Divine Rank*: Lesser Deity (7)
*Classes*: Psion (seer), Wizard (diviner), Loremaster
*Portfolio*: Psionics, Gnomes, Fortunetelling, Knowledge
*Salient Abilities*: (9) Clearsight, Divine Blessing (wisdom), Divine SKill Focus (scry), Divine Discipline Focus (Clairsentience), Divine Manifestation, Extra Sense Enhancement (sight), Know Secrets, Power of Truth, True Knowledge
*Special Possessions*: Eye of Kaplan, a crystal ball with True Seeing, though which Kaplan can channel his salient divine abilities.
*Alternate Domains*: None
*Symbol*: A sphere with a diamond inscribed within it.

DESCRIPTION
Kaplan is the gnomish god of secrets and truth. He is known as a powerful seer himself, with the power to see all that transpires, hidden or not. Occasionally, he is known to grant visions to those who serve him of the future or the past.
Physically, Kaplan resembles an old, spry gnome in deep, forest-green robes, often with a hood pulled over his face, or wearing a wide-brimmed hat pulled low. Often, his eyes are obscured, for it is said to look into them is to see one's own death.

DOGMA
Kaplan is deeply concerned with an education and honing of the gnomish race. He sees knowledge as the edge that the gnomes have over others. He cherishes every piece of information he can acquire, and finds hidden things to be the root of wicked selfishness.
His worshipers generally persue  knowledge hungrily, often being quite inquisitive and quite knowledgable in many fields. They frequently employ psionic or wizardly powers in their seeking, and can frequently get on more secretive organization's bad sides. Privacy seems to be an alien concept to Kaplan's teachings.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
Kaplan's priests generally are clad in deep green robes, and frequently wear headbands and masks (often blindfolds with eye holes cut out) to symbolize Kaplan's death-seeing vision. They are curious in the extreme, and frequently quite knowledgable themselves. Many are bards, seers, experts, or diviners in addition to being clerics. Frequently, clerics of Kaplan are hired by rich humans to teach their children about the world -- the clerics are honest by vow and nature, and try to avoid coloring anything in their own opinion, instead presenting the world as it is.
The temples of Kaplan are elaborate libraries, filled with volumes of information on subjects from aardvarks to zombies, and everything on either side and in between. They are staffed by Kaplanite clerics, and kept in immaculate conditions. Many even have multipule copies of subjects in various languages and formats.

RITES AND RITUALS
Kaplanites turn reading a new book into a transcendental experience. Simply witnissing something new or undocumented counts as a vision from Kaplan (who has seen all things), specifically tailored for the cleric who saw it. The worshipers of Kaplan actively seek these new experiences out, and obsessively document them for posterity. Even the most hideous torture is a blessing in that it is new knowledge to them. Many also value visions of the future, and will sometimes try to divine it simply as a form of prayer.
More normally, they turn rubbing a crystal ball, reading from a spellbook, or writing some fact in the air as a magical ritual. Most carry around some representation of Kaplan's crystal ball, as a charm to improve their own visionary prowess.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Gnomes are probably one of the most secretive of the common races. Why, then, have a god who preaches the revelation of all secrets? Why be a shadow worshiping a lamp?
In part, it reflects the recent outward turn of the race. Their presence in the world at large, educating and teaching, has been met with a warm reception. Gnomes are perhaps the most able to realize, with their cherishing of illusion and trickery, that knowing how to trick someone is almost as important as the trick itself. Kaplan flies in the face of the general gnomish tendency to not be seen for what you truly are. He's honest and forthright. And that's enough to cause his worshipers to stand out from the rest of gnomdom.
In effect, Kaplan is the reaction against the secretive nature. In most likelihood, he began as a god of knowledge and education, very close to the hearts of many gnomes. The idea of acquiring knowledge is an important one in most gnome circles, and cherishing it for one's own use is also important. Kaplan takes this one step further, and demonstrates that the seeking of AND SHARING OF this knowledge is what makes it important. Knowledge is a tool, and what use is a hammer if it is never used?
It is also key to note that Kaplan is a very scientific deity. Proof and lack of bias are close to his heart, and perception is nothing to him. As such, his clergy spend as much time correcting perceptions as collecting them, to find the truth in a world full of illusion and deception.

LEGENDS
Most of the tales of Kaplan revolve around his persuit of knowledge and the fighting of those who would stop or decieve it. Occasionally, these are even his own people, though Kaplan always keeps a good humor about being the victim of good-natured pranks towards him. As long as none try seriously to decieve him, he is unconcerend.
One of the most potent legends tell of Kaplan's struggle against Vecna, in a tale in which Kaplan is the instigator. Knowing of Vecna's storehouse of knowledge kept private, Kaplan wishes to acquire it. Using the aid of various other gnomish gods, Kaplan infiltrates the home of Vecna, and steals his entire library. Once the priests of Vecna who were set to watch and guard it found out about the theivery, they creted an illusion to protect themselves, and hopefully to convince Vecna that the library is still there. It, of course, didn't work...Vecna discovered and extracted his vengeance on his own people, and attempted to on the gnomish community. Fortunately, Kaplan was able to fight back, with knowledge of his own about Vecna's attack, so that he was prepared to not run and hide like most of the gnomish deities, but to stand and fight, using the knowledge he had acquired, and fighting Vecna off. Ever since, there has been no love lost between Vecna and Kaplan.

ETC.
*PrC's*
· The Seer of All: Gains powers to peirce illusions
· Loremster: See the _Dungeon Master's Guide_. Many Kaplanites take this prestige class.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey Kamikaze Midget, keep up the great updates.  I already like this thread even though I haven't had a chance to read it in detail yet.

BTW, I have a request.  I like to see your take on the following gods. 

Ahto (Finnish)
Daghdha (Celtic)
Damh (Sylvan) *
Druaga (Babylonian) **
Hiisi (Finnish)
Inanna (Sumerian) **
Loviatar (Finnish)
Persana (Triton) *
Vaprak (Ogre) *

*   Monster Mythology (I don't have this anymore)
** On Hallowed Ground

I have the basics done for my world on my Divinity War StoryHour thread, as well as my homebrew gods.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=18997

Cheers!


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Sep 2, 2002)

These are Great! Keep 'em coming!!
I'm looking forward to Kurtulmak as well!
Later,
 Brutorz Bill


----------



## Jolly Giant (Sep 4, 2002)

Brutorz Bill said:
			
		

> *These are Great! Keep 'em coming!!
> I'm looking forward to Kurtulmak as well!
> Later,
> Brutorz Bill *





Couldn't agree more! Great work, KM! I hope you stick to your original plan and complete the D&D pantheon before moving on to any other pantheons. 

But to Brutorz Bill all my other fellow kobold-fans out there: Kurtulmak's already in Deities & Demigods!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 4, 2002)

I understand that Kaplan's avatar runs a series of test prep centers.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 5, 2002)

YEah! But he'll be next in the Danarri-style.

Look for various other pantheons to appear in Asgard.

...and maybe a special god or two in 2 Euros & A Yank's Guide to Fiendish Stout.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 5, 2002)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *...and maybe a special god or two in 2 Euros & A Yank's Guide to Fiendish Stout.  *




Only one or two? We hope more from you


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 15, 2002)

*  KURTULMAK  *
_The Watcher_

*Alignment*: Lawful Evil
*Worshipers*: Kobolds
*Domains*: Evil, Law, Luck, Trickery
*Favored Weapon*: Spear
*Home Plane/Domain*: Gehenna/The Skull Hill
*Pantheon*: Oerthian
*Divine Rank*: Intermediate Deity (15)
*Classes*: Fighter, Cleric, Rogue, Sorcerer
*Portfolio*: Kobolds, trapmaking, minig, war
*Salient Abilities*: (18) Alter Reality, Alter Size, Avatar, Banestrike (gnomes), Battlesense, Control Creatures (kobolds), Divine Blast, Divine Dodge, Divine Fast Healing, Divine Shield, Divine SKill Focus (Craft [trapmaking]), Extra Domain (Law), Grow Creatures (kobolds) Hand of Death, Mass Divine Blast, Supreme Initiative, Tunnel, Wound Enemy
*Special Possessions*: Foestinger, a +5 keen, lawful, unholy halfspear
*Alternate Domains*: Community, Darkness, Destruction, Magic, Scalykind, War
*Symbol*: A gnome's skull


DESCRIPTION, DOGMA, AND CLERGY AND TEMPLES
_Described in Deities and Demigods, because scaly spear-wielding midgets are a great target market...and, of course, mostly ripped from the previous source, y'know, which could actually have the occasional creative moment.  --J_

RITES AND RITUALS
Kurtulmak's servants make prayers in the form of gloats and the establishment of victories, almost as if they must prove to the world that they are able to accomplish something, small and frail as their poeple are. Their litanies of their victories are as long as dwarven lineages, and often more scary, considering some of the things that the kobolds claim credit for.
Often, clerics of Kurtulmak will have a gnomish skull used somewhere within their armor or holy symbol, sometimes even the skull of a gnomish child so that they can wear it as a necklace or on a chain as a fetish. They present this rather proudly to those they oppose, both a celebration of victory (over the gnome whose skull it is) and a warning (that you could end up like that gnome).

MYTHOGRAPHY
Don't Tread on Me!
The plea has become a battlecry for one of the most trod-upon people of the world, the kobolds. With an unvoiced "...or else" at the end, the kobolds have turned being dimunitive into a badge of honor, and see their lack of strength as something to flaunt. In spite of trials, in spite of grudges, in spite of being small, weak, and easily crushed, they have accomplished much in the world.
Which is why some creature taking them so flippantly has created the most infamous grudge since Gruumsh and Corellon Larethian.
Kurtulmak, the quintessential kobold, play the bitter midget to a tee, taking great (nearly obscene) pride in the craftsmanship of mines and traps, just like the rest of his race. And when these things they take pride in are violated, it causes an unquenchable rage within them both, god and people. It is a wrath that many do not fear provoking from individual kobolds, but those same people turn pale when the dimunitive creature gets 50 or 60 of his friends and family to help take care of the snide bastard that insulted them.
If one treads on a kobold, they are likely to wind up impaled on a dozen spears. The same holds true for the iconic kobold, Kurtulmak, except that he's more than capable of placing most mortals on those spears himself.

LEGENDS
The most famous tale of Kurtulmak is that of his involvement with the gnomish deity Garl Glittergold. The Kobold god had challenged the gnomish god, calling him frivolous and weak. The gnomish god, with a smile, took it as a challenge. To prove his strength and dominance, the gnomish god infiltrated the mines of Kurtulmak, who quickly captured him and imprisoned him, having been prepared for the assult for some time. Where Kurtulmak erred was in his assumption that Garl would not be able to escape...the gnomish god had that in his plans the entire time, and managed to get how while Kurtulmak was in the process of inviting other gods to see his accomplishment. When a collection of divinities humored the dimunitive deity, Garl made his escape a great showcase, destroying the god's mine and humiliating the kobold.
Kurtulmak was not pleased. His great craftsmanship destroyed, his momentary fame ruined, he was shown to be a joke and a gloater, high on anger but low on ability. He dedicated his life, then and there, to the extermination of any and all gnomes he could find. He knew Garl would be more powerful than him, but he also knew how to use his rescources -- the innumerable kobold nations -- to destroy the gnomes and all their works whenever they could.
A few other legends survive, hinting at a much more ancient origin for Kurtulmak than would otherwise be assumed. It is said that he was one of the children of Io, destined to be a servant of the dragons. Other legends hint at Kurtulmak being one of the first gods of the very first furred creatures, arising from the kobolds. Others suggest that Kurtulmak is a dragon god punished for his refusal to honor Io, and thus is a large creature trapped in the body of a smaller one.

ETC.
*Weapons*
· Stinger: This exotic weapon can be wielded only by a race with a tail. When used in combat, it is a peircing weapon that deals 1d4 points of damage. Also, a small sack carries 5 doses of poison. The poison deals 1d6 initial and secondary damage to Constitution, and has a save DC of 25. The weapon is attatched to the tail, so that the creature can still use other weapons and/or a shield, but the normal penalties for fighting with two (or more) weapons apply. A kobold using a stinger does technically qualify for the Multiattack feat. 
*Spell*
· Tunnel: A Sorc/Wiz 7 spell, this creates a tunnel 10 feet square and up to 10 ft/level long starting from where the caster stands and extending in any direction, even down. It is similar in most ways to the Passwall spell, except that the tunnel created is permanent. If a pit is created, the caster sinks to the bottom of the pit as the spell is cast. One can shape the tunnel however they see fit, adding loops, dives, etc. The caster can also choose to make the tunnel smaller, if they so desire
*PrC's*
· Dragon Deciple: See _Tome and Blood_. Many kobolds enjoy forming into dragons eventually.
· Trapmaster: A PrC devoted to the manufacture of powerful and deadly traps.
*Plot Hooks*
· Typical Princess Abduction: A kobold, in emulation of the dragons, has abducted a young princess from the local baronry. It's the typical hero-quest, until you find the *actual* dragon under the kobold's command.
· Repentance and Revenge: The curse put on the kobold race for their violation long ago is being discovered...and reversed. Slowly, all over the world, kobolds are becoming more and more draconian. Many races dread what would happen if these angry and (mostly) impotent creatures wielded that amount of power.
· The Dragon King: A league of dragons is ruled over by a hidden kobold king, who is commanding even the normally good and pure dragons to commit depraved deeds. Does he have some form of mind-control, or are Gold dragons willingly killing gnomes alongside Reds dragons for some greater reason than simple vengeance? Perhaps it has something to do with the recent gnomish invention?


----------



## Maldur (Sep 15, 2002)

Great stuff, but would a Kobold tunnel spell create a 10ft x 10ft tunnel? I would think a 4 or 5 ft tunnel is more appropriate!

Keep it up  Kamikaze Midget !!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2002)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Great stuff, but would a Kobold tunnel spell create a 10ft x 10ft tunnel? I would think a 4 or 5 ft tunnel is more appropriate!
> *




Maybe shapeable?


----------



## Carnifex (Sep 15, 2002)

Howsabout doing Sekolah?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 19, 2002)

I edited the Tunnel spell to something more usable. ^_^

And shekolah is now in my special request list.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 24, 2002)

WARNING:
The following deity, Damh, is a highly debauched individual, the likes of which Eric's Grandma would most undoubtedly disapprove of. This warning serves as a disclaimer...lots of talk about sex, drugs, blood, alcohol, and (of course) Rock And Roll follow. If I were you, and you are easily offended by such things, I would kinda skip this entry. It's still in the analytical style of my previous deities, so it's not exactly a sex-fest, but there's some rather frank discussion on it. Just a lil' warning so that Eric's Grandma doesn't get too angry at me...

Oh, and trust me, this has nothing to do with the Book of Vile Darkness phobia/obsession/whatever going aroud. Me no comprendo that...

*  DAMH  *
_The Hedon_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*Worshipers*: Fey, Satyrs, Druids
*Domains*: Earth, Chaos, Trickery, Charm
*Favored Weapon*: Gore
*Home Plane/Domain*: Pangea/The Mating Circle
*Pantheon*: Sylvan
*Divine Rank*: Lesser Deity (9)
*Classes*: Bard
*Portfolio*: Fey, Satyrs, Earth, Fertility, Revelry
*Salient Abilities*: ((11) Alter Form, Alter Size, Call Creatures (satyrs), Divine Earth Mastery, Divine Glibness, Divine Inpiration, Divine Spell Focus (enchantment), Extra Domain (earth), Ifectious Laugh*, Irresistable Performance, Wave of Chaos
Pipes of Damh, Harp of Damh, Flute of Damh
*Special Possessions*: Pipes of Damh, Harp of Damh, Flute of Damh
*Alternate Domains*: Animal, Madness, Plant
*Symbol*: A flute, a set of pipes, and a harp.

STATISTIC NOTES
*Infectious Laugh (unique salient divine ability)*: Damh can use this ability six times per day, and it affects all creatures within 30 feet of him. When used, all within the radius must make a Will save (DC of 49) or fall down laughing with the deity. The laughter lasts for 2d4+9 rounds, though Damh can, of course, stop whenever he pleases.
*Pipes of Damh*: These magical pan pipes similar to those wielded by satyrs. When played, they allow Damh to effectively cast charm monster, sleep, or fear (depending on the song played) to a radius of 60 ft. The effects are generated as a 19th-level sorcerer, with a Will save (DC = the result of Damh's Perform check) to negate. The pipes appear to be normal pan pipes, but, under close inspection, it can be seen that each pipe is actually in the shape of a woman, poised to be kissing the player when he blows through them.
*Flue of Damh*: This magical flute is golden and is quite large. When played by a proficient user, the flute can be used to create a mass suggestion, as the spell, cast by a 19th-level sorcerer. Those who wish to avoid the effect can make a Will save (DC = the result of Damh's Perform check) to negate the effet. When examined, the flute vaguely resembles a phallus.
*Harp of Damh*: This magical flute has a beautiful woman carved into the straight edge, and she is holding a long staff that serves as the curved edge. When played by a proficient user, the harp can be used to create an irresistable dance, as the spell, cast by a 19th-level sorcerer. Those who wish to avoid the effect can make a Will save (DC = the result of Damh's Perform check) to negate the effect).

DESCRIPTION
Damh (pronounced "Dav") is the patron deity of satyrs, though he remains on good terms with nearly all fey creatures and is well-liked by the other members of the Seelie Court, the pantheon to which he belongs. He appears alwasy as a male satyr, with tawny-auburn hair that is usually tied into braids decorated with golden threads.
	Damh is the son of the queen of the Seelie Court, Titania, and her husband Oberon. He is often quite mischievous, and his icon as a force of male fertility doesn't go unnoticed by the nymphs, dryads, and other attractive fey creatures he often chases hungrily. He is unbridled lust and passion for beauty, and his love of all things pretty doesn't stop at pretty girls. Damh also adores music, and considers himself one of the best bards in the world. He is irrascable, uncontrollable, and, conversely, fiercely protective of his charges.
	In addition to being one of the most sexually charged deities around, Damh has a strong association with the earth itself, wild and uncontrolled, and agriculture to a certain extent, with fertility and love being important facets in the lives of the agricultural. He is an ancient deity, with strong roots. Damh has a strong association with the Drugs, Sex, and Alcohol triumvirate and actually has a reputation of one of the more militant deities of the Seelie Court. 

DOGMA
Live much. Love often. Repeat. Damh doesn't crave much complex joy in life. Simply finding a nymph who will go to bed with him is enough to make him happy for days on end. He desires that those who worship him emulate his lifestyle of simple pleasures, and, of course, indulgence in them. Damn advises his worshipers to not only enjoy themselves (and help others enjoy their lives, too), but also to defend their right and ability to enjoy themselves. Fiercely, if need be. Damh is not above killing those who threaten his lifestyle, and that includes those who wish to keep him chained down and keep peace in their lives. For Damh, change is nessecary and the havoc he creates is simply him persuing a goal. Damh advises his worshipers to do likewise -- be tenacious, never surrender to your peace, and keep the visceral experience of reveling in life alive and breathing for as long as you can. The only time you can stop enjoying your life is when it ends.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
	Clerics of Damh, like most clerics of the Seelie Court, are rare. Many creatures worship him, pay him homage and respect, and believe the legends of him, but few fey have the dedication or violence within them to actually become clerics.
	That said, a few Satyrs, especially those deeply affected by non-fey dealings, will occasionally turn to Damh in a formal sense and declare themselves clerics of the deity. Being a cleric has no real bounds, save for the code of siezing life by the horns and never letting go. Often, the clerics will hope to help others realize that this is the ideal way to live, show them by demonstration, and help them to be able to live life to it's fullest without ever missing a moment.
	There are no formal temples of Damh. The deity is worshiped wherever his followers go. The sylvan glades that are popular with all the Seelie Court are also popular with Damh and his type, though, as well.

RITES AND RITUALS
	Damh is associated with three major motifs: Sex, Song, and Stone. Sexual acts (especially with beautiful women, the more beautiful the better) are associated with Damh's fertile side, as well as his love of art and beauty. And, because a central dogma of Damh is to never give up if you have a choice, many Damh worshippers are very persistant, sometimes to the point of rape (though most of the clergy despise these folks, with their lack of respect for the freedom of others). At the very least, sexual innuendos, comments, and glee about the topic are common, and for a worshiper of Damh, any sexual act is a persuit of that which makes life worth living. If a Damh-worshiper hasn't been able to have sex with a partner that day, he may resort to self-gratification for the experience.
	The Song dimension means that Damh is very strongly associated with music as an art form. He loves the raw emotional experience of a deeply moving song, and, often, he claims it is just as good, if not better than sex. Because music never runs away. It's always within reach. One can't close their ears, and the ears have a direct path to your heart, where th emusic moves you. This means that many of those who worship him put things in song. Frequently, this is no better than a dirty limmerick, or a jaunty drinking song, but Damh worshippers can be capable of truly stirring pieces if they put their minds to it. They often accredit the more inspirational or off-kilter songs to experimentations with hallucinagenic drugs.
	The Stone dimension is Damh's most secret dimension. He holds it close to himself, and doesn't fully reveal it, even under the influence of mind-altering substances. It is his providence as a protector and defender of his own lifestyle, a serious weight to that most carefree of gods. This means that Damh worshippers are fierce protectors of fun and love, and will not tolerate the threatening of that in any way, from stodgy laws to over-purification to over-corruption. Damh's clergy frequently erect stone circles in his name, and designate them as holy ground, protected and distant from the laws of the land that may forbid this kind of pleasure-seeking.Sometimes, the Stone is cast as a warlike aspect, which isn't entirely disengenuous. Occasionally, this can turn the stone circles into gladitorial arenas, where the fiathful fight each other, quite violently, for the right to, say, love a particular mate, or own a particular substance. Damh encourages these battles as another experience to enjoy. To Damh, one should enjoy the depravity of cruelty as another one of the many emotions, no less valid than the others, and one should be as free to express it as ever.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Damh fits a fairly obvious role as a hedonistic deity of fertility. Vaguely associated with agriculture, more associated with sex, Damh has power over the wild beasts and the plants of the world. He is a god of uncontrollable nature, wild, destructive, passionate, and dangerous. His role in the Seelie Court is to serve as the protector and guardian of the motley crew therein, a devout defender of the chaos and randomness. He does this by being one of the most approachable and human of the Seelie deities, diegning to be worshipped by a few of them, often in his more agricultural or romantic roles, but occasionally in his more sinister roles as a destructive chaos.
	Through association with plants and crops, Damh has the recognition of being also a god of several particular crops, often with drug-like properties, frequently including the fermented beverages brewed from them. This, in some societies, is a sincerely holy experience, but, in others, it is considered a violation of laws designed to protect people. Damh doesn't care about protecting people. Damh only cares about protecting his freedoms and his ability to destory if he so chooses. Laws or not, he and those he influences will continue to alter their state and revel in it the entire time. It is destructive, to some extent, but that is the point, after all.
	So Damh fills the role of a protector of destruction, a defender of the right to be bad. And he loves that position as much as anything.

LEGENDS
Tales of Damh, like tales of most of the Seelie Court are few and often secondhand, which only adds to their mistique. From what can be gleaned, Damh is the child of Titania and Oberon, and took upon himself the mantle of the god of the satyrs, finding their style of revelry and freedom to be alluring and appealing to him. He quickly became what can only be described as a pleasure addict, always seeking out the next rush and never being sated with what he had. He is still in this state today, but is largely happy with it -- as long as the party keeps going, the music keeps playing, and the drugs keep coming, he'll be quite happy.

ETC.
*Weapons*
· Horned Hat: A creature without a Gore attack can wear this exotic weapon to give him a gore attack. The gore deals 1d6 piercing damage, and fighting in this way incurrs  a -2 circumstance penalty to all roles, due to the lack of build for it. Creatures with gore attacks or horns already cannot wear the helm.
*PrC's*
PrC's
· The Alerager: See "A Guide to Fiendish Stout." It is a PrC developed to getting drunk and hitting stuff, perfect for a Damhite.
· The Charmer: A PrC devoted to basically wooing eveyone and everything around. Damhites love it.
*Plot Hooks
· Sex, Drugs, and Rock and Roll: A town ruled by a religious theocracy is coming down on the worship of Damh, hard, casting him as an epitome of evil and wickedness. The church is Lawful Good, and sees the destructive things that Damh leads to as being very bad, indeed, but perhaps the extermination and execution of the Damhites is a bit much? The PC's can intervine on behalf of the Damhites to hold off the church while forming a revolution. Perhaps the magical harp that has appeared can be a sign? (bonus points if you've read Soul Music)
· Blood, Sex, and Alcohol: A town has embraced the word of Damh and has lived his dogma to it's fullest. Unfortunately, someone with a grudge wants to put an end to the revelry. They have created a beautiful woman and a handsome man, the most perfect examples of humankind, and placed them in the center of town. An edict was formed for a contest -- whoever could impress the one they wanted the most could have them. Unfortunately, the town is so wrapped up in the contest that it fails to see the greater danger at the walls, and, in fact, poses a danger to itself. Can the PC's help restore things to some semblance of normalcy? Or will the debauchery grow out of contr]ol?
· After School: Some unpleasant things are happening to the youth of a town. They are looking emaciated, drawn, often staring off into the distance. Some come home with scars, and many have lost any will to do any actual work. Farms are failing. Houses are dying. And more and more children are retreating into the forest...it is said a song is sung there, something so powerful that it inspires an altered mental state. Perhaps the PC"s can find out what it is, and how to stop it before the town desstroys itself?*


----------



## Ezrael (Sep 30, 2002)

Wow.

This is neat.

Anyway, I'd like to request that you take on an old favorite of mine, Arioch, from the Elric stories. If that's not permissible due to the vagaries of legality, then I'd like to request Hruggek and Maglubiyet.

And if you're looking for someone to help, I'd be willing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 30, 2002)

Ilsensine (Mindflayer goddess) would be awsome to see statted and done...

BUT!!! The one thing I'd like to see most and that has just been rumored to be a deity is the Formian Scion Queen (for those of you who have the Manual of the planes it's in the Mechanus entry).

That would be awsome, especially done out by a creative and talented writer as you have proven yourself. If you would ever find the time and motovation to show the world you take on the Lesser Deity of the Formians, please let me know or mail me you did it. Would make me worship you as my own personal demon lord 

(Muhahah I'll be the first Crazed Midget God Worshipper whahhhahaahah!!!!!!!! I'll make Tharzidun worshippers look like sunday paddy cakes! Btw what kinda sacrifises do appeal to you...? /me sharpens the knife)


----------



## I'm A Banana (Oct 28, 2002)

All on my list!



And now for my first update in, like, a month, heeeeeeeere's....


----------



## I'm A Banana (Oct 28, 2002)

A DOUBLEPOST!

And heeeeeeere's....


----------



## Greyskull (Oct 28, 2002)

*Where is it?*

I have read all of your gods, and the work you do here is great and divine (pun intended).
I just can't wait to see what other deities you will stat out, though I would love to see how you handle the gods of the Seelie Court.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Oct 29, 2002)

*(I had a hiccup!)*

*  PERSANA  *
_The Sealord_

*Alignment*: Neutral Good
*Worshipers*: Tritons
*Domains*: Artifice, Community, Good, Water
*Favored Weapon*: Trident
*Home Plane/Domain*: Elysium/Sea of Song
*Pantheon*: Triton
*Divine Rank*: Intermediate Deity (13)
*Classes*: Bard, Ranger
*Portfolio*: Tritons, ocean, music
*Salient Abilities*: (16) Banestrike (Aquatic Humanoid), Call Creatures (tritons), Control Creatures (tritons), Divine Bard, Divine Ranger, Divine Storm, Divine Water Mastery, Divine Weapon Focus (trident), Divine Weapon Specialization (trident), Energy Burst (sonic), Energy Storm (sonic), Extra Domain (Community), Irresistable Performance, Master Crafter, Power of Nature, Speak with Creatures (aquatic animals)
*Special Possessions*: Fork of the Seas, a screaming sonic burst holy trident
*Alternate Domains*: None
*Symbol*: Trident and conch

Description
Persana is the lordly deity of the tritons, adopting them and leading them to an independant life under the sea. He appears as a tall, muscular triton with golden-green skin, and a regal air about him.
Persana is concerned almost exclusively with the guidance and assistance of his people, and is largely a god of nobility and politics. He is cast in the role of king and ruler of both the spiritual and material realms. He is very respectful of other aquatic deities, and will even work for them for a time, if it furthers the cause of the tritons. The only deity he is on bad terms with is Sekolah, the gorging god of the sahuagin, as he cannot tolerate the brutality and destructive nature of the sahuagin.
Persana is also a dabbler in the arts, as he is a well-respected musician of the conch, and a crafter of beautiful architecture.

Dogma
Persana espouses the dogma of vigilance, beauty, and purity. His worshipers must always be watching for enemies, who may taint the race with violence and thuggery, and must always strive for artistic merit as well, for what is freedom without culture?
Persana mandates that his race remain a pure, isolated one, apart from the influence of others, a herald of culture and a representative of art, rather than an inheritor of it. This leads the tritons to be mistrusting, especially of those from outside of the sea, but Persana tempers this with a belief that all life is to be assisted and aided. Tritons are not militant or violent about their independance, but they are staunch and resolute about it.
Persana's artistic aspects are also praised and nurtured, especially his role as a master architect. The creation of a beautiful building or a stirring conch melody is perhaps the highest praise one can give to the leader of the tritons.

Clergy and Temples
The priests of Persana dress normally in rose and green robes, with gilded lining. They serve as leaders of the community, appointed vassals of Persana's rule. They are said to work his will with the tritons, diricting and controlling the tribes, working out agreements, and protecting them from outside influence.
Temples of Persana are often synonymous with the castles of the tritons, or at least their major government offices. Because the tritons have a largely theocratic society, a beautiful hall of government is as important for the priests as a beautiful temple, and the two are usually interchangable. Enacting a law or enforcing a punishment are acts of prayer and praise to Persana simultaneously.

Rites and Rituals
Clerics of Persana enact laws, preside over judgements, and make descisions for their tribe as part of their daily rituals. While they are not regimented in the way that many goverments are, they do take leadership very seriously. This works with their architectural artistry to make many beautiful homes for the residents of a particular tribe.
They are also rather obsessed with purity, and will drink no tainted water, nor will they allow any substance other than water into their systems. Being outsiders, they can subsist on merely pure water, and become ill if any other substance enters their system willingly (considered nauseated for 24 hours after consuming).
Finally, clerics of Persana consider themselves artists par excellence, and will often craft buildings and compose conch melodies to honor the sealord.

Mythography
Often the few scattered deities of the civic life demonstrate a decidedly Lawful bent, being concerned with law, order, and the masses. Persana is unique in that he is a very civil god who isn't intensely concerned with law or order. In fact, Persana is more concerned with purity and art, and sees leadership as a means to an end rather than an end in itself. His control of his people means that they can focus on maintaining racial purity and artistic integrity through their leader, instead of inspite of him. Persana seems to be a benevolent guide more than an iron-handed overlord, and wants to be worshiped in that respect.
The tritons have a curious dichotomy with the sea elves and their god, Deep Sashelas. Many comparisons can be drawn between the two (slightly militaristic, obsessed with beauty), and this has lead some scholars to speculate that perhaps they are one in the same, or that the creation fo the sea elves is somehow tied to that of the tritons. Some even speculate that this may have to do with their shared hatred of the sahuagin, tying the sea lord and the ever-hungry Shekolah into two aspects of the same being, with Deep Sashelas representing another aspect of the good being, and perhaps Shekolah being another aspect of the ultimate aquatic evil, Panzuriel.

Legends
The stories of Persana are still a rather indistinct area of study. They are few and far between, and very little is said about the deity himself. More is told of his role in the lives of the tritons, indicating that perhaps this is an early, organic god. The increased presence of tritons on the material plane, despite being outsiders naturally, could be indicative of this deity's development. As creatures of belief on a neutral good plane (presumably Elysium's fourth layer, Thalasia), the tritons needed no god or deity to channel energy to them -- they were made of it, in the same way that the fiends or celestials would be. However, recently many tritons have been appearing on the material plane, leading many to speculate that perhaps they are becoming more and more like humanoids (as the hunter/gatherer culture and the lack of spell-like abilities would suggest). In this situation, perhaps Persana was the triton equivalent to creatures like Orcus or Yeenoghu, a powerful lord of the tritons, relegated to deity status as his people have started to try and cope with the life outside of the paradise of Elysium.
Thus, the popular speculation is that there are no legends of Persana because he is not a proper deity as of yet, merely on the way up from planar uber-triton. Though this could just as easily be absent speculation on the part of the sages.

Etc.
*Weapon Properties*
· Screaming: This type of weapon deals +1d6 sonic damage on a successful hit.
· Sonic Burst: As with flaming burst except the energy released is sonic energy.
*Prestige Class*
· Triton Councilman: A PrC revolving around the theme of an artistic paladin...
*Plot Hook*
· Ascencion: It is discovered that the source of the "fall" of the tritons is actually a potent aquatic yugoloth who has taken the role of preaching to the tritons that they don't have enough, that they must always get more. One triton sage has discovered the presence of this potent daemon, and needs someone they can trust -- the PC's -- to uncover and destroy it.
· Xenophobia: A high council of triton have mandated that nobody in their tribe has any contact with anyone outside of it, to protect the purity of the tribe. The PC's accidentally stumble accross them -- and must then deal with reluctant captors.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 29, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 16, 2002)

*  VAPRAK  *
_The Destroyer_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Evil
*Worshipers*: Ogres
*Domains*: Chaos, Evil, Strength
*Favored Weapon*: Greatclub
*Home Plane/Domain*: Carceri/Flatlands
*Pantheon*: Giant
*Divine Rank*: Lesser Diety (6)
*Classes*: Barbarian
*Portfolio*: Rage, survival, ogres, killing
*Salient Abilities*: (8) Call Creatures (ogres), Control Creatures (ogres), Divine Fast Healing, Divine Rage, Grow Creature (ogre), Increased Damage Reduction, Indomitable Strength, Irresistable Blows
*Special Possessions*: Trunk of the World Tree, a gargantuan greatclub with a +5 enhancement bonus.
*Alternate Domains*: None
*Symbol*: a taloned claw

Description
Vaprak is the savage, wrathful deity of the ogre, one of the least of the giant deities and a figure of nearly elemental fury and power. Standing about thirty feet high, he his skin is a mottled brown and green shade, and the large simian hands of his kin have been replaced by sharp, talon-like claws.
Vaprak is continually in a spastic rage inspired by fear and insecurity, constantly alert and paranoid about being deposed by any other creature, especially any other giantish gods. He is said to maintain a manic twitch when not in a fatally focused rage, and to be always looking for an excuse to fly into a fury.
Mostly, Vaprak is concerned with his own safety. For this, he is emulated by ogre culture as a paragon of ogrish virtues -- he doesn't care for his charges in any way other than how they could benefit him. Ogres are supposed to look to him as an icon to follow.

Dogma
Vaprak's dogma is predictably self-centered. Sacrifice for him. Obey him. Follow him. Be prepared to throw down all you hold dear for any cause he may mandate. Become like him.
The ogres follow this mostly by attempting to do the latter. The egotistical Vaprak sees this as a compliment, and one more potential enemy that is now "on his side," so to speak. The ogres see this as a correct and constructive way to live life. Never be affraid to let your instincts fly, be continually alert for danger, and smash anything that may cause you problems. Destroy things first, because if you are curious about what they may give you, they will kill you.

Clergy and Temples
Most dedicated worshipers of Vaprak are ogres that serve as guides and advisors for the tribe in the name of the Destroyer. They lead by example, and chastise those who fail in being as greedy and violent as an ogre must be. They are especially watchful against those ogres who may choose to worship the deities of the giantish pantheon. These heretics are mercilessly dealt with, and seen as the greatest enemy to Vaprak's cause.
Because ogres tend to be nomadic, temples to the Destroyer are rare. More often, small, temporary residences for the clergy of Vaprak are erected, which are adorned with the offerings of the other members of the tribe have given to the priests. After all, one of the Destroyer's most welcome qualities is greed.

Rites and Rituals
Worshipers of Vaprak make a fetish of gorging themselves on food, devouring anything and everything until they can't eat any more -- and even to the point of vomiting. However, they are also dedicated to honing their strength, so these binges almost never result in obesity, merely more fuel for the fire of their panicked fury. The more massive rites of Vaprak revolve around a series of feasts and games, which often result in the sarcrifice and devouring of the looser of the games.
Individual clerics and adepts dedicated to Vaprak will often devour their kills, and often keep trophies of those they have destroyed. Their need to keep safe and secure against all they encounter leads them to focus on intimidation and scare tactics they can devise.

Mythography
The strategy of many Deciples of the Destroyer to hit first and ask questions later is directly related to their fear and the lack of intelligence of most ogres. Because their reaction to anything potentially threatening is to strike, they are not given to acquiring much lore or information -- those who would give them lore would be more intelligent (and thus more dangerous) than them. Their reaction to those who may be more powerful is to destroy them and their works. This creates a very insular culture, where those who would bring enlightnement are treated as dangerous evils, and dangerous evils are quickly destroyed. Those hoping to approach the ogres in a spirit of enlightnment are doomed an early death as a red paste.
The fear of ogres is a surprising trait, considering their power. However, it is crucial in comprehending many of their cultural rituals. Much of their chaos and wickedness revolves around an extreme reaction to that which can destroy them, a paranoia and fear of that which they cannot understand. Because they understand little, they are constantly in fear and hatred. Their barbarian tradition revolves around the destruction of that which can be used against them...they have a very shallow concept of tool use, largely because their natural resilience is so great that they don't need much beyond a tree to swing.
Another oddity of Vaprak is his strangely bestial nature. Not being entirely clever creatures, the nature of Vaprak being so unlike his charges in physical appearance (with the talons and the odly shaded skin tone) leads one to believe that is fairly close to his actual representation. Many hold that Vaprak was originally an demon prince who took up residence as the lord of the ogre, the smallest and most put-upon of the giant-kin. This would certainly accredit his physical appearance. Others hold that his physical apperance merely illustrates his great resilience (in skin tone) and his relation to predatory beasts (his talons like the talons of a bird of prey), and that the ogres really are bright enough to concoct this analogy, at least.

Legends
Most of Vaprak's myths have to do with his power overcoming his enemy's knowledge. Often, in such cases, he is well aware of the power that knowledge has, and only seeks to stop that power from being turned against him by destroying it. Intellect is a danger in these myths, unless Vaprak is definately in control of the knowledge at hand. Even then, the knowledge is rarely used in a clever way, and is more often hoarded against use by enemies. A constant theme in Vaprak's legends is the presence and agression of the enemies of the ogres, a surprisingly significant portion of those enemies being Giantish deities and worshippers.

Etc.
*Prestige Classes*
· Maniac Barbarian: A PrC focused on going into a rage often, at the slightest provocation, almost without control.
· Growth: A PrC that increases your size and the size of your equipment as you gain levels in it.
*Pot Hooks*
· Terror of the Giants: A local ogre tribe recruites the PC's as a weapon against some greater evil (perhaps a priest of an evil giantish god) of course, once they've outlived their usefulness, the PC's become that evil themselves...
· Against the Library: A group of well-supplied ogres is decimating a wizard school in the area...perhaps the one responsible is the vengeful, annoyed student cast out of the magic school a few years ago for dabbling in the dark arts?


----------



## Caliber (Nov 16, 2002)

Very cool! 

Pot Hooks ... very appropriate for Ogres!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 16, 2002)

Nice! I've always had a soft spot in my heart for Vaprak, even if he is sort of one-sided.

How about an illithid God next?

Hey, here's an easy question for you. Maybe. Is it easy to summarize what you would change to give a person a divine rank of 0, and then a divine rank of 1?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 16, 2002)

Ilsensine's already on the list, so he'll be devourin' brains around here pretty soon.

I'm not totally sure I understand the question....basically asking what something gets when it "ascends" to godhood?

DIVINE RANK 0
*Becomes Immortal (doesn't age, no need to sleep, eat, or breathe)
*Gets maximum HP for every HD they posess
*Gains a faster movement speed (usually about double...)
*Gain a deflection bonus to AC equal to Cha modifier
*Gains immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, and Mind-Affecting effects
*Gains DR 35/+4, Fire Resistance 20, and SR 32

Additionally, I'd allow them to gain 3 domains that they can grant through appropriate sacrifices...a-la Juiblex's power.

DIVINE RANK 1
(in addition to those from DR0)
*+1 Divine bonus to AC (+1/rank afterward); effective vs. touch and incorporeal attacks
* +1 Divine bonus to all attack rolls (+1/rank)
* +1 Divine bonus to all saving throws (+1/rank)
* +1 Divine bonus to all ability checks, skill checks, caster level checks, and turning checks (pretty much any d20 roll...+1/rank)
*Imunity to disease and poison, stunning, sleep, paralysis, death effects, and disintegration
* +1 Damage Reduction (36/+4 total, +1/rank)
* +1 Fire Resistance (21 total, +1/rank)
* +1 SR (33 total, +1/rank)
* 2 Salient Divine Abilities
* 3 domains, can use the granted powers at least 1x/day (+1x/day/rank), cleric level equal to at least 1 (+1/rank). Can use any domain spells as a spell-like ability, at will. Caster level of 11 (+1/rank), DC = 10 + spell level + Cha mod + 1 (+1/rank).
*Not subject to death from massive damage.
* Can use any sesne out to 1 mile (+1 mi/rank). Can do the same within the same area of any worshiper, holy site, or other sacred creature or object or locale. Also works wherever the name is spoken for 1 hour after the spoken name, and in any area where an event related to the portfolio occurs. Can cross planes and penetrate any barrier. A deity of higher rank can block it. Spells cannot stop the seeing, and no sensor is created (though illusions could still decieve what is seen). Can do this to two locations at once.
* Gains a portfolio. Can sense events related to the portfolio involving 1,000 people or more during the present. Sensing an event means that they know the event is taking place, and where it is taking place. Remote sensing can be used to precieve the event
* When performing an action within it's porftolio, a deity can perform the action as a free action as long as the DC is less than 15. It can do two of thsese per round.
* Can create a magic item related to it's portfoli of 4,500 GP max value.
* Gets a Divine Aura out to 10 ft. Deities of equal or greater rank are immune to it. Deities can choose to make worshipers and those with the same alignment immune to the effect. The aura can manifest a Daze effect, a Fright effect, or a Resolve effect. To resist, a save of 10 + Cha mod + rank is needed.
* Automatically grants spells when prayed to
* Can spontaneously cast any spell it can grant as a cleric, if it has divine spellcasting levels.
* Can understand, speak, and read any language, up to 1 mi/rank. Can also do this to anything it can use remote sensing on.
*Gains a realm of 100 ft./rank that it can shape itself.
* Can teleport without error  at will at 20th lv., except it only affects their selves and up to 100 lbs. of objects/rank.  A familiar or mount can be counted as an object.
* If they have a familiar, any creature of the same type  can be counted as a familiar.

That's a summary of basically everything a deity can do. A lot of the special Rank 1 benefits go away when you decide that deities don't exactly physically manifest except in planar icon or avatar forms...but to each their own.


----------



## Olive (Nov 18, 2002)

doesn't greyhawk have hero deities? and don't those grant spells? and don't those have DR0?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 18, 2002)

By-the-book, aparently not.

I think, though, in Greyhawk, hero-deities can become more powerful deities, and thus grant spells as they ascend the ranks. I'm thinking of the likes of St. Cuthbert, who was aparently originally a mortal, but who is now a spell-grantin' god.

Though since Di&De contains very little about Greyhawk-specifics, I honestly wouldn't be able to tell ya.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 18, 2002)

wow, pretty cool.  that's a lot of work.  

how about evaluating these?


----------



## BOZ (Nov 26, 2002)

and this one and this one?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank you! That's _exactly_ the info I was looking for. You rock!


----------



## Bjorn Doneerson (Nov 29, 2002)

Can I make a request (sort of)?  Can ya do any giant gods?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 5, 2002)

Oooh! Yeah. Is there a formorian God?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Dec 14, 2002)

The Formian Scion Queen is on the list, and she's honestly one of the ones I'm looking the most forward to doing (being a big PSer, then and now!)

And I've just added a giantish god or two to the list.

But next up....Shekolah....sharkey sharkey shark!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Dec 15, 2002)

*  SEKOLAH  *
_The Great Shark_

*Alignment*: Lawful Evil
*Worshipers*: Sahuagin
*Domains*: Evil, Law,Strength, War
*Favored Weapon*: Trident
*Home Plane/Domain*: Baator/Night Sea
*Pantheon*: Greyhawk
*Divine Rank*: Intermediate Deity (12)
*Classes*: Fighter, Ranger
*Portfolio*: Sahuagin, Sharks, Battle
*Salient Abilities*: (15) Alter Size, Avatar, Banestrike (Elves), Call Creatures (sharks), Control Creatures (sharks), Divine Blessing (Strength), Divine Fast Healing, Divine Ranger, Divine Storm, Divine Water Mastery, Extra Domain (strength), Grow Creature (shark), Rejuvination, Speak with Creatures (sharks), Wound Enemy
*Special Possessions*: None
*Alternate Domains*: Animal
*Symbol*: White shark

Description
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "the god of the sahuagin, Sekolah is lawful evil. He is the Great Shark, the Joyful Hunter, and the Caller from the Deapths. Besides being the patron of sahuagin, he is god of plunder, hunting, and tyrrany"
Sekolah appears as a massive white-skinned shark, when he appears at all.

Dogma
Take what you want. Dominate those who have it now. Feed on their spoils, and make them your own.
The teachings of Sekolah reflect his role as an icon of bloodlust, gluttony, and rulership. He is ever-hungry, always searching for a new feeding frenzy, continually scanning the seas for any nourishment. And when he finds it, he destroys whatever has a claim on it, and makes them and all they have his own. Similarly, he teaches the sahuagin to find what nourishment they can in the work of others, to destroy and dominate those who posess what they desire, and to lay claim to all the sea that they wish to. A sahuagin who is lazy in this, or who treats prey with compassion and kindness, is an abberation and a blasphemer.

Clergy and Temples
The priests of Sekolah (who are nearly always female) wear white, and often adorn themselves with pearls. Frequently, they are also found in white sharkskins, and many wear the jaws or teeth of sharks as decoration. They serve their community as the leaders and organizers of raids and battles, and are considered the authorities on the distribution of goods. The are second in authority only to the nobles (who are nearly always male).
Temples are gaudy affairs, often made of bone and stone, and decorated with hanging sharkskins, trophies of war, and the occasional pearl.

Rites and Rituals
Priests of Sekolah will make grand rituals out of battle preparations, stirring their poeple into a frenzy before leading them out to the "hunt." Much of Sekolah's rites revolve around hunting, from finding the "prey" (the town to be raided and conqueored), and tracking them down to destroy them.
They also enjoy a tradition of embodying sharks in their battles, many sahuagin taking a joy in organized hunting and killing and taming of the wild creatures that are their raid targets.

Mythography
Sekolah is interesting, mythographically, in being a lawful creature associated with traditionally chaotic stereotypes. The solitude of a shark's existence. The intense fury that is a feeding frenzy. The secrecy. All normally point to a subverter of order, rather than an imposer of it.
The motivation likely simply lies in the "top of the food chain" status of the shark. It is solitary not because it doesn't have order, but because it inspires terror in the other sea life. The sahuagin are more concerned with evoking that same terror than in emulating a shark's every action. Like everything to these people, the shark is just a tool to be used. It is intimidation, not imitation, that causes the shark to be utilized by the sahuagin.

Legends
The myths surrounding Sekolah are few. Many describe him taking on and devouring some monster as another, and this often serves as an allegory for the sahuagin's victory over that creature. The sahuagin are not known for their artistry or creativity, but they are known for their power -- to them, the shark is an allegory for their race as a whole, and so every conquest of theirs is a victory of Sekolah's.

Etc.
*Prestige Classes*
· Hunter of Flesh: A PrC revolving around a "lawful barbarian," with frenzy powers and divination and plant/animal magic.
· Sharkmaster: A PrC revolving around the acquisition and usage of sharks in many areas of life.
*Plot Hooks*
· Frenzy Control: Something has gotten out of hand in a sahuagin villiage. A mutant has flown into a blood frenzy, and causes it in others near him. The frenzy has snowballed so that most of the inhabitants of the villiage are now blood-crazed. A sahuagin baron has called upon the PC's to quell the riots -- using any nessecary means.
· Fish out of Water: Recently, coastal villiages have been besieged by "flying sharks," many of them diving into the town and killing much of the population. The mystery is not only who made the sharks fly, but how, and why? Odly, they seem to be searching for something, as non-food related items are also smashed or broken to bits.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 15, 2002)

I have bad news for you. In 1st edition, our group was exploring the Nine Hells; we had just killed Tiamat, and we were feeling frisky. Anyways, we were marching next to the Styx. Sekolah swims by, 90 feet of raw sharky power. And much to our horror, one of the PCs decides to shoot him with an arror.

<roll> Critical. <roll> To the head. <roll roll> Instant kill.

"Dude, you killed a God with a single arrow!"

We all went up like two levels. 

So you _can't_ stat up Sekolah the shark God; we killed him! Too bad, so sad.  Next?

This is a true story. I was playing a dwarven fighter.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Dec 16, 2002)

Hahaha...take a look at Rejuvination...

Sekolah came back the very next day...and let's just say he's gotta have a bit of a grudge...mwahahaha!


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 16, 2002)

Ya know - I always though Sekola was a girl...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh. Crap.

My next vacation will be to Arizona.


----------



## Nail (Dec 18, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Oh. Crap.
> 
> My next vacation will be to Arizona. *



Bad Idea.

According to *Dragongirl*'s sig., that's the 5th layer of Hell.  And I hear there's a tributary of the Styx running through.......

...nice sharky.......


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 28, 2002)

*I bow in the prescence*

Wow. What a great thread. Good work here and very interesting. I would like to thank you for the work that you have saved many of us slackers. And with that I would like to add a request too, although mine is a bit more obscure.

Mythrien Sarath (The Watcher, Protector of Mythals)

Last seen wandering around in 2E in Dragon #251.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jan 9, 2003)

Everybody enjoy the holidays?

You guys were supposed to get a deity-a-week style god with a LOT of trimmin's, so I'll use that to justify why I haven't updated in a while. 

But now, I think, it's time for another...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jan 9, 2003)

*  HRUGGEK  *
_The Decapitator_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Evil
*Worshipers*: Bugbears
*Domains*: Chaos, Evil, Trickery, War
*Favored Weapon*: Morningstar
*Home Plane/Domain*: Perdition/The Hall of Heads
*Pantheon*: Bugbear
*Divine Rank*: Intermediate Deity (15)
*Classes*: Ranger, Rogue, Fighter, Barbarian
*Portfolio*: Stealth, Ambush, Violence, Bugears, Lightning
*Salient Abilities*: (18) Alter Size, Avatar, Battlesense, Call Creatures (bugbears), Control Creatures (bugbears), Divine Blessing (Strength), Divine Blessing (Dexterity), Divine Celerity, Divine Inspiration (Dread), Divine Skill Focus (Move Silently), Divine Weapon Focus (morningstar), Divine Weapon Specialization (morningstar), Energy Storm (electricity), Extra Domain (war), Increased Spell Resistance, Instant Move, Irresistable Blows
*Special Possessions*: "Striker," a shocking, screaming, shocking burst, screaming burst morningstar that Hruggek uses two-handed due to it's size
*Alternate Domains*: Strength
*Symbol*: A morningstar

Description
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "He is the god of violence and combat, delighting in masterful ambushes and sneak attacks."
Hruggek appears as a powerful-looking bugbear, often clad in dark, stormcloud grey, weidling a morningstar that glows with an eerie, blue Saint Elmo's Fire when wet (with blood or water). He delights in random and senseless violence, especially if the victims are caught off guard

Dogma
Strike from the shadows unseen. Never be noticed unless it's too late. Revel in the power secrets give you. But negelect not your strength and brawn, for that is what makes sure the hidden strike hits home. Like a bolt of thunder, you must surprise, frighten, and destroy.
Hruggek preaches the virtues of sneakiness and or destruction, teaching those who would follow him to grab what the desire, and to desire the act of grabbing itself, done in such a way that the victim only knows what has hit them as their life is flowing from their flesh.

Clergy and Temples
Those who pay homage to the Decapitator generally serve as advisors and wise men, and often cheiftains themselves. They are great warriors who pride themselves on striking the others unprepared. They advise courses of action -- which game to hunt, which city to raid -- based on which will be the easiest to catch unaware. Surprise is paramount to them, and they often will refuse to go with a plan if they do not have that advantage, and, by extention, Hruggek's blessing. They often dress in stormy gray, and many take levels in any of the classes Hruggek posesses (fighter, ranger, barbarian, but especially rogue) as well as being clerics.
The temples of Hruggek's faithful are dark and ominous, often only being lit by a single sputtering fireplace in the center of a vast cavern, which barely illuminates the unsettling decor: the heads of the tribe's victims are clearly and prominently displayed, hung from the ceiling, nailed to the wall, or driven onto spikes in the ground. Often, they will be surrounded in an effect not unlike _Faery Fire_, glowing with an eerie radience, and perhaps flickering with electrical energy. The priest will frequently speak from these heads instead of revealing herself, adding quite a bit of fright to those who are being talked to by the head of one of their own people. These serve as planning rooms for raids and wars, and sometimes as storehouses for the trophies.

Rites and Rituals
Priests of Hruggek make a habit of adorning themselves with the heads of their conquests. They are well aware of the proper csevering, uring, tanning, and shrinking methods for the heads (covered in their Knowledge (religion) skill), and frequently use these heads as a divine focus for their magic, causing the head to speak and the spell to manifest. They'll also carve their morningstars to look like heads on spikes. They most often clad themselves in dark grey, with adornments of copper that easily conduct many of the electrical spells they are fond of.
Great rituals occur in the society whenever storms brew, and bugbear raids will often be planned to coincide with great nighttime lightning storms, earning the creatures a nearly supernatural reputation in some communities. Copper is considered a sacred metal to them,  and many words of affection would be said to it, including the copper coins they receive, which they tend to buff and care for very much.

Mythography
Witness the evolution of Zeus, here in the dank caves of the bugbears. Hruggek is on the cusp of becoming a god greater than many of the deities of the savage humanoids. His portfolio is expanding, and his areas of influence and control continue to grow. Originally a simple god of stealthy ambush, the meatphor with lightning has nearly catapulted this thuggish god into the realm of natural storm-god. He has recieved worship from even savage human and degenerate orc tribes in recent years, and his popularity is growing in unexpected ways. He is becoming something of a fey, a spirit of the natural world, the wickedness embodied in the sneaky, ambushing lightning, and his race is becoming more and more honed by that direction of worship. Largely, it is how he has been able to keep such a tight hold on the leadership of this chaotic and free society -- he has the most powerful motif behind him, and his priests do not balk any nay-saying. Quickness, sudenness, and wrathful power have been the concerns of the Decapitator, and this has led him to association with a powerful force in the world -- powerful enough to perhaps cause him to break the cusp of intermediate godhood, and channel himself into greater godhood. Certainly, the budding pantheon is ripe, his people growing stronger and more numerous daily. If this happens, it will be the latest example of a goblinoid race 'evolving' a greater god, since Maglubiyet took up the mantle, and the bugbears being such a mighty race in comparison, one would hope that they don't become more concerned with domination and conquest than they have been, recently. Speed and power of lightning...but will they crave a world of thunder?

Legends
Like many goblinoid deities, there are legends of the alliances and betrayals of Hruggek, but they are infrequent. Hruggek makes few alliances, because all are worthy prety in his book, and there is little virtue in 'teaming up' with anyone who will cause his hunts to fail. There are many legends of him hunting great beasts, and surprising them, and the more canny and cunning the beast, the greater the victory. Many tales are sung about his defeat of one of the sons of Corellon Larethian of the elves, and the head mounted in his hall in Perdition. Trophies of beasts, and of people, are many in this great room, and exhaustive lists of the creatures both extinct and alive that adorn his walls and floor are one of the most popular legends.
There also exists a tale of Hruggek's domination of a human storm god, from which he recieved his morningstar, considered to be one of his crowning achievements. It is said the storm-god's head is located inside his morningstar, and that is what causes it to glow eerily, and scream.
Finally, Hruggek's few interactions with the rest of the golin pantheon are told about in dark corners, where the lesson is to fear the bugbear lord, and to turn the enemy against itself. Workds of his teaming up with Khurgorbaeyag, a goblin god of slavery, captivity, and hopelessness, and urges him to work against the goblin god Maglubiyet. This serves to keep his main competators busy with their own petty squabbles. His main enemy in these efforts of stirring up troule is Bargrivyek, a goblin god of unity, but recent slight alterations in the pantheon have shown that the bugbear strategy has perhaps been fairly successful -- the goblins do not get along nearly as well as they used to, and Maglubiyet's stranglehold on the race seems to be weakening.

Etc.
*Prestige Classes*
· Stormstriker: A PrC that focuses on stealth and speed, and adds a few electric and sonic powers to boot
· Taskmaster: As the natural dominators of the rest of the goblinoids, having one focused on getting slaves to obey you is somewhat important, whey you can't just threaten to kill them in their sleep.
· Fetishist: A PrC whose point revolves around heads. The use of, the severing of, the animating-for-various-purposes of...head games.
*Plot Hooks*
· 'Twas a Dark and Stormy Night: Bugbears are moving into the area, with a coalition of disposed orcs and human barbarians. A stormy summer night is interrupted as the creatures descend upon the town that the PC's are in, glowing with a blue light, and _flying_.
· Get Ahead (And Other Bad Puns): When the local bugbear tribe have gained posession of a head that was said to be from a powerful wizard -- that is still alive -- it falls to the always-effective Adventurers to find the brain-case, wrest it from bugbear control, and hope that it doesn't get crushed or somehow damaged in the process.


----------



## Olive (Jan 10, 2003)

nice... this thread still rocks hard.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jan 13, 2003)

KMidget, FYI: You're doing excellent work and we love you for it!  

Now please do some more giant-deities!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 14, 2003)

kewl... i will probably make use of Vaprak and Hruggek in the near future... and feel free to use info from my Maglubiyet as you please.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 29, 2003)

i don't know if it matters or not, but i recently altered the stats of Maglubiyet.  also, you can ask Oni if you want to use the picture of Mags that he did (it's currently BFG's avatar!)


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 31, 2003)

Glad to see Sekolah done


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 5, 2003)

*  MAGLUBIYET  *
_The High Chieftan_

*Alignment*: Neutral Evil
*Worshipers*: Goblins
*Domains*: Destruction, Evil, Trickery
*Favored Weapon*: Battleaxe
*Home Plane/Domain*: Gehenna/Bloodfire Falls
*Pantheon*: Goblin
*Divine Rank*: Greater Deity (16)
*Classes*: Rogue, Fighter
*Portfolio*: Goblins, stealth, the underground
*Salient Abilities*: (21) Alter Form, Alter Size, Annihilating Strike, Avatar, Banestrike (Gnomes), Banestrike (Dwarves), Call Creatures (worgs), Call Creatures (goblins), Control Creatures (worgs), Divine Blessing (Dexterity), Divine Celerity, Divine Dodge, Divine Rogue, Divine Sneak Attack, Extra Energy Immunity (Fire), Divine Energy Resistance, Shift Form (Worg), Supreme Initiative, Wound Enemy
*Special Possessions*: Cinder, a +5 unholy, mighty cleaving battle axe
*Alternate Domains*: Community, Darkness
*Symbol*: A bloody battleaxe

NOTE
I've changed up the domains slightly. the MM says they get Chaos, Evil, and Trickery, while Defenders of the Faith says they get Chaos, Destruction, Evil, and Trickery. Because Maglubiyet isn't Chaotic, I decided to drop the Chaos domain in favor of the other three, which are also listed in the Hobgoblin entry.

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "The goblin god Maglubiyet is neutral evil. He is patron and ruler of both goblins and hobgoblins, and governs war and rulership among both races."
Phsyically, Maglubiyet appears as a hulking goblin larger than a human, with deep black skin, and red eyes that burn with an aura of flame.

DOGMA
Maglubiyet believes in the simple doctrine of kill or be killed. He mandates that those who believe in him take what they can from the world, and share it with no one. In a world where you are small and numerous, Maglubiyet preches that you must not succumb to the false lures of compassion and kindness -- you must sieze upon any weakness in your enemy, take what you can from them, and treat them as no less than those who want you dead. They are enemies to be squashed. There is no friendship. There is no kindness. There is only weakness, and enemies. Goblins must never give quarter, because the moment they do, they will be destroyed.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
The clergy of Maglubiyet is very central to his workings in the everyday lives of goblins. They are his hand in the material world, and so hold a position of honor and respect amongst the goblin tribes. They are held to be powerful, and while no goblin would ever call another friend, most tribes are more than happy to use the power of this clergy to further their own ends. They usually don't lead tribes, but they are often found quite useful by those who do, leading them to a certain valued station.
Temples dedicated to the High Chieftan generally are hewn out of the rock around a goblin's home warrens, and tend to be decorated with the signs of the conquest of the tribe (which can include other goblinoids). This helps instill what the priests feel is proper reverence for their powers. 

RITES AND RITUALS
Maglubiyet's clerics often dress in the religion's colors of black and red, and often have an unusual amount of stealth about most of what they do, forgoing the usual heavy armors and cudgels of a typical cleric in favor of battleaxes and leather armor. Followers dedicate their conquests to the god by ritualistically beheading those they kill in battle (they don't usually save the heads as trophies, seeing it as morbid, petty, and worst of all too much work). 
Mass rituals dedicated to the deity happen whenever a new ground is found and conquerored, in thanks and appropriation. When a race is as focused on greed as the goblins, it is always prudent to make sure beheadings are plenty and offerings are burnt properly, ensuring that Maglubiyet won't take out his greed on you.

MYTHOGRAPHY
The weak are leading the strong.
The racial god of the goblins, Maglubiyet is also the main deity worshiped by the hobogblins, the more ordered and militaristic branch of the goblin pantheon. Also, the hobgoblins are considerally larger and stronger, and aparently also smarter, than their goblin kin. Why, then, is Maglubiyet worshiped above all?
The answer lies in his paranoia. The hobgoblins, when they first splintered from their cousins, did attempt to found numerous new religions and faiths, but they were destroyed by the clerics of Maglubiyet, and the faithful to this heathen hobgoblin god were sacrificed. Ever since that time, the goblin nation has been quietly brooding at the feat of the hobgoblins, manipulating and controlling much of what they do from a religious standpoint. Many hobgoblins have gone into the worship of Maglubiyet, and have teamed up with the smaller race, cementing their power over the hobgoblins. Maglubiyet allows no god to ever take his place amonst either the goblins or the hobgoblins, and exterminates any potential rival with extreme force. His pantheon does have a hobgoblin-specific deity, but the creature is more a token racial deity than a true risk to Magluiyet's lordship.
This creates an unusual dichotomy in the racial structure of the goblinoids. Normally, hobgoblins can be seen leading and bullying other goblins (which is perfectly permissible to the priests of Maglubiyet), but they may preserve the religious leaders of a community. Hobgoblins have also been known to execute many goblins through inquisitions, and to bill themselves as the true heirs to Maglubiyet's power. Though no matter how cruel they are to the smaller race, the goblins never seem to go away, and frequently seem to successfully ignore the militaristic dominance of the hobgoblins.
Also, and interesting fact to note is Maglubiyet's change in alignment and personality. Earlier myths tell that the god was concerned with order and structure in society, and in life, and that a militaristic and controlled war was the most ideal way for conquest available to his people. Recently, however, he has fled from this dogma, stating that ANY means, ordred or chaotic, may be used to get what one wants. The hobgoblins, given their lawful tendancies, seem upset with this shift, and a surge in popularity for their racial god is surely to culminate with some sort of holy war against him soon.

LEGENDS
Maglubiyet is perhaps the most talked-about figure in the goblin pantheon, being more powerful than any of the goblinoid racial deities, and having several allies created as well. Tales are told about his war on the cubes of Acheron (which he eventually surrendered), and his recent move to Gehenna. Stories are told of his generals, and his allies (if you can call them that). Songs are sung of his dominance and conquest of the dwarven and gnomish nations. And, perhaps most commonly, tales are told of his alliance and support of the Worg, who have addopted him as a racial god as well.

ETC.
*PrC's*
· Worg Calvalry: A class devoted to riding the evil lupines.
· Inquisitor of Maglubiyet: Revealing the truth, and killing those who may not want to.
*Plot Hooks*
· Hobgoblin Nation: A slpinter groups of hobgoblins have broken off from the worship of Maglubiyet, and the goblins need a bit of help to show these guys the error of their ways -- at least before they manage to enact the sacrifice of an entire villiage to their own god.
· Goblin, Goblin Burning Bright: A lone goblin enacts a ritual to help himself become half-fiendish...which lures some unusual company here as both the Devils and the Demons fight for control of his eternal soul.
-------------


----------



## BOZ (Feb 6, 2003)

kewlness    who's next?


----------



## Olive (Feb 11, 2003)

wicked. pick up the pace again!!!


----------



## Phasmus (Feb 12, 2003)

We are well pleased with this resource.  We eagerly await the ascension of the Illithid Deity, Ilsensine.
(Both in this thread, and in the multiverse at large)


----------



## seasong (Feb 13, 2003)

Kamikaze Midget, you STILL rock! I'm stealing that goblin-y goodness flavor text!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 13, 2003)

I think I'll name a son Maglubiyet.


----------



## hong (Feb 13, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I think I'll name a son Maglubiyet. *




Are you trying to get into my sig, PC?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 28, 2003)

*  ILSENSINE  *
_The Overmind_

*Alignment*: Lawful Evil
*Worshipers*: Illithids, Psions, Sagest
*Domains*: Evil, Knowledge, Law, Madness
*Favored Weapon*: Tentacle
*Home Plane/Domain*: Sheol/The Caverns of Thought
*Pantheon*: Illithid
*Divine Rank*: Greater Deity (18)
*Classes*: Telepath, Bard, Wizard, Seer, Loremaster
*Portfolio*: Illithids, Mentalism, Psionics
B]Salient Abilities[/B]: (23) Alter Form, Alter Size, Alter Reality, Avatar, Call Creatures (Illithids), Clearsight, Control Creatures (Illithids), Create Object, Create Greater Object, Divine Blast, Divine Blessing (Intelligence), Divine Creation, Divine Inspiration (Dread), Divine Recall (new discoveries), Extra Domain (Madness), Extra Sense Enhancment (ESP, Sight, Sound, Touch), Know Secrets, Mass Divine Blast, Possess Mortal, True Knowledge
*Special Possessions*: None
*Alternate Domains*: None
*Symbol*: A glowing, two-tentacled green brain

DESCRIPTION
Ilsensine takes the form of an immense brain, with two tendrils flailing out from it, glowing spectrally green. It drifts silently in the air, communicating only through telepathic conversation, drifting it's tentacles accross anything putting out mental energy almost as if tasting it. The Overmind is capable of consuming things by absorbing them through its tentacles, which seem to dissolve the very essence of physical being with a mere touch. The god-brain is considered incorporeal in most all dealings with it.

DOGMA
Domination and supremecy are the commandments of the Overmind. The mind flayers must never succumb to any other life force, and must always strive to dominate and enslave all others, because all others are weak and ineffectual. The illithids are the natural peak of existence, and the Overmind their own natural peak. The world must be made to realize this -- especially those who think that they are superior to the illithids through some foolish virtue of kindness or benevolence. This is a laughable quality, fit only for those who truly lack intelligence -- cattle, to feed the growing illithid empire.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
Proper clerics of the Overmind are few. It is worshiped by mind flayers in general, and thus by many psionicists by extention. Also, the odd human cultist pays this deity of dark and forbidden knowledge much honor. The true cleric of Ilsensine generally doesn't reveal his allegience, except in the company of illithids. Here, the clerics are considered no more key to the enlightenment of being than wizards, bards, or psionicists. In fact, clerics are often seen as rather lesser, persuing goals other than pure attainment of psychic perfection. They tend to create cloistered societies where extreme forms of devotion are practiced -- clerics are likely to try to provide ways for the brain to survive out of the body, for instance, or to attempt to go into self-sustaining trances, or travel the Astral plane and leave their body to rot and die, simply as the experience.
Temples to the Overmind, because of the experimental nature of the clerics, tend to be elaborately macabre and hideous compositions of metal, fluids, glass, and stone. They are something out of a mad scientists' nightmare, in general. Less extreme temples don't commonly exists, as the Overmind is seen as being more or less omnipresent, just like thought itself, and so needs no special house or sacred ground.

RITES AND RITUALS
Worshipers of Ilsensine show their homage in many minor ways, offering their dreams to the Overmind, as well as their discoveries and knowledge, and that of their enemies. They often spend the better portion of their resting time in a zoning trance, or perhaps trying to arrive at a way to liberate thought from mortal flesh (the ultimate form of which is the illithid's method of extracting the brain, freeing it...and then consuming it for their own domination). They enjoy 'mind-liberating drugs', which they often push on companions (often spiking various foods and drinks even if the companion would rather remain a slave to the flesh).
In more massive gatherings, worshippers will engage in simultaneous mass halucinations (often led by a cleric, for the magical power they can provide), or sometimes they will prepare the sacrifice and acquisition of a particularly intelligent or knowledgable scholar.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Ilsensine, though the mind flayers would like to think of it as startlingly original and unique, is, in truth, part of many larger themes in religious belief.
One of the major themes is that of spirit vs. flesh. The illithids, as a very mind-based race, have always struggled with the dichotomy between the free, unfettered, uncontrolled thought, and the seemingly limited fleshy form. Illithids preach that they have the ideal physical form for mental persuits, but they have yet to completely liberate themselves from their bodily needs...which is why they worship and devote themselves to any god at all. Ilsensine, to them, is a tool that can lead their people to further greatness, or a greatness from which they have descended, to exact the deity's will.
It is this resistance to a fleshy form that has caused Ilsensine to take on such an idealized, metaphorical form, depending less and less upon substantial being to support it. Thus, even the physical form of Ilsensine is insubstantial and incorporeal.
They have also cleverly solved the philisophical dillema presented by their rigid hierarchy and order of the world (as evidenced by their placement at the peak of everything) combined with their persuit of something as typically free as liberating thought from flesh. The mind flayers see it as two forms of servitude...one can be a servant to their bodily forms -- the fleshy bags that lesser beings wield ineptly -- or one can be a servant to the one true mental form, Ilsensine. Illithids thus "liberate" the mind from the body (quite literally), and consume it themselves (putting it to work for a superior being), considering this greater slavery a gift. This, odly, is the origin of the euphamism that many illithids enjoy employing when threatening lesser beings, calling their method of diet a "gift of freedom."

LEGENDS
Not entirely surprisingly, there are few legends about Ilsensine, as it is seen more as a passive entity of insubstantial nature, rather than an active personification of anything in particular. Events in illithid history are not allegoricized like they are in other cultures, so Ilsensine hasn't inherited the status of a racial god quite like others -- for instance, the rebellion of the Gith is not considered a revolution of the Gith lords from Ilsensine, but a true failing of the flesh of the mind flayers themselves, not their god (who is beyond such concerns as slavery, since all minds join it's essence eventually, in death if not in life). Even creation myths are not directly attributed to the deity, in general, the mind flayers espousing themselves as incarnations of the deity's own sentience (and so something of an avatar in and of themselves), or as trying to attain that form (and thus beginning as something else). Ilsensine thus has little personality or substance, which, the illithids assert, is exactly the point.

ETC.
*PrC's*
· Brainmaster: They focus on more and more efficient ways to strip the brain from the flesh, eventually able to do it to multipule beings simultaneously with their mind blast.
· Husker: A class that focuses on meditation, learning less and less reliance on the phsyical form, developing psionic and monkish abilities, eventually becoming merely a disembodied mind.
*Plot Hooks*
· I don't know it, but I do: There's one piece of knowledge the mindflayers need before they can achieve a level of transcendence and power heretofore unknown...and it resides in the mind of an ex-wizard who splintered his personality and disabled his body in a magical experiment gone awry. Can the PC's prevent the tentacles of the illithids from getting this insane man? Can they keept the secret themselves after he lets it slip?
· Ghosts of the Known: A town has reportedly been infested by illithids who seem to be insubstantial, passing through walls, coming through cielings, attacking the populace...only, they seem strangely ineffective, unable to extract brains, and frustrated at this. The truth perchance lies in the artifact they used to gain enlightenment, and it's connection to the powerful local necromancer -- perhaps the Illithids have taken a decidedly negative turn on their path to mental energy?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 28, 2003)

Ooo...
Very nice, KM, very nice. Too bad my illithid NPC is already pushing up the daisies, as this would have been useful.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Feb 28, 2003)

I like this K.M. , but where's the Halfling God/dess of magic


----------



## Phasmus (Mar 3, 2003)

Excellent!  Thank you Kamikaze.  This is -exactly- what we needed.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 27, 2003)

Thank you thank you thank you, Kamikaze Midget!  The brain-sucking squid-heads in my campaign just found GOD!  Expect a nasty note from my players...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 27, 2003)

More! moremoremoremore!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 29, 2003)

*  METRA  *
_The Scion Queen_

*Alignment*: Lawful Neutral
*Worshipers*: Formians
*Domains*: Community, Law, Nobility
*Favored Weapon*: Javelin
*Home Plane/Domain*: Mechanus/The Center
*Pantheon*: Formian Queens
*Divine Rank*: 0 (Formian Queen)
*Classes*: None
*Portfolio*: Law, Formians, Society, Slavery, Crafts
*Salient Abilities*: None
*Special Possessions*: None
*Alternate Domains*: Charm
*Symbol*: A disc with an ant in the center

SACRIFICES
To attain the spellcasting abilities of a domain, for one week, a cultist of Metra must make a sacrifice corresponding to the domain they choose.
Community: Solve at least one dispute between individuals in the same unit.
Law: Commit the death of one lawbreaker to Metra
Nobility: Assist in the implementation of one decree from a noble.
*Charm: Relegate one enemy to slave status

DESCRIPTION
Metra, the Formian Scion Queen, takes the form of an immense, bloated worm with jaws, several miles long, rippling and white. She is an immense creature, immobile save for some periodic writhing, unable to act, but very able to think.

DOGMA
Law. Order. Domination. The formains under the scion queen all adhere to the same dogma, and that dogma is their own conquering of all sentient life, and their place at it's head. The formains believe that life has become too chaotic, too random, too uncontrolled to be focused in any useful direction. They have started on the long, arduous path towards focusing all of the chaotic energy of the mutliverse into once useful goal. Though the goal remains undisclosed, all formains are undoubtedly in persuit of it, as anything nearing dissention amongst these creatures would be alien and unheard-of.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
The Scion Queen has few clergy, and fewer temples. She is honored mostly by formians, who have no need and desire to worship an entity that is the logical ruler of all of existance by becoming clerics, specifically. If they were to ever become clerics, they would have been created that way, after all. More often, she is worshiped by the odd human cultist, who pays her homage in the form of sacrifices, and gains some ability from that. Many of her cultists are servants in the formian hive-cities, something of a link between the harsh-seeming ant-centaurs and the fleshy people they rule over. The priests serve as comforters and ministers to the mistrustful and wary people newly enslaved. Though many accuse the formains of brainwashing to create these clerics, the priests seem to genuinely enjoy doing what they do, finding a happy slavery better than a dangerous and chaotic life. Many clergy dress in silvers, whites, and blues.

RITES AND RITUALS
Those few cultists who worship the Scion Queen generally keep their rites simple and functional, not wishing to do anything superfluously, wastefully. They make rituals of honoring the sacrifices they must make, and some (such as the execution of a criminal) can become truly frightening affairs. After all, the more clerics there are, the more criminals they need, and the better they do their job, the harder it is to find criminals, and so the more petty infractions start becoming punishable by death. Many also attend to the Scion Queen's various satellite queens, located throughout the planes, as emmesaries and missionaries. Either way, a communal and group-related focus is taken on many of their missions. There are no individuals, to a Scionist, merely a splintered whole.

MYTHOGRAPHY
The most intriguing thing about the religion of the Scion Queen is the phenomena of a 'willing slave.'
It seems that, in most any case, being a slave is a bad thing. You are taken from the life you know, and forced into a new existence, whether you like it or not. You are not free to choose how to live your life, and often you are relegated to a position of unimportance and no effect, merely another cog in the great machine, whose name isn't important enough to remember.
But an amazing phenomena happens in the hive cities of the formians -- the slaves are actually generally happy with their position. They are well fed, with frequent breaks, and are stoutly defended against any possible attack. They need not worry about crops or family (as they are often paired up with people for impermantent affairs), and all they need to do is put in a day's worth of work in constructing one of the great works of the formians, and they are left to their devices. Some individuals actively welcome the coming of the formians into their territory, seeing a slave's life under these outsiders as infinately preferable to a dangerous and brutish life outside.
Of course, not all are welcoming of the formians, despite this seeming joy the slaves have. Often, cities that are well off enough without the bugs will put up protracted campaigns against them, as they see nothing that the formians need to save them from. Elves seem especially nervous around the creatures, seeing the domination as mind control and manipulation, nothing more. Of course, mind control magic would work, but attempts at dispelling have just as often come up for naught as they have been effective, leading many shcolars to theorize perhaps darker means have been used. Of course, many of the mouthpieces of formian society simply say that it is a happiness of the slaves, that a good life is truly led under the formian yoke. Unfortunately, those who protest the slavery have little evidence that this is not true -- the only unhappiness seems to be that they are dominated. Otherwise, life is definately good for a formain slave.

LEGENDS
There is only one story told of the formians by those who worship the Scion Queen: the tale of the Great Shift. It was once said that the scion queen Metra lived in the lowest deapths of the plane of Arcadia, deep within it's blissful passages. There, it met some human philosophers who told the story of their organization, and their goal. These three red-armored individuals told a story of order and law, and how these can be used to institute a paradise of bliss, without crime, without pain, without suffering. Their goal was to eventually bring this dream to all the worlds. Of course, there would be resistance, but, the philosophers reasoned, those who wouldn't accept the order would either be made to accept the order, or destroyed. It would not be a happy event, but it would be a nessecary one, for the good of all those who did accept the order.
The Queen was persuaded by their honeyed words to join forces with them, on her own plane. The two teams worked well together, these Harmoinous Humans and the formidable formians. Only, the humans started introducing elements that many formians didn't like, such as joining up with Devils, or the emotionless and cruel Modrons, or even creatures like hobgoblins or worse -- any creature that would respond to order. These beings seemed much more interested in achieving a high position for themselves than in serving the world through order and rigament. The Queen was, however, accepting of these, as the harmonious humans convinced her that these were all for the greater good.
And then, the Shift occured. The home of the Scion Queen suddenly wasn't deep beneath the ordered glades of Arcadia, but instead was in the turning gears of Mechanus, a step away from goodness and a step closer to Law. This occured, legends say, at about the same time that the entity known as Orcus was revealed to be illustrating a great and destructive march of Modrons accross the planes. Though the march was stopped, and Orcus stepped away from the modrons to his original home, the mechanical creatures that were once the most ordered beings in the multiverse now experienced more chaos than ever. The rate of rogues and rebels went skyward, and the most ordered beings in existence became less so. It seemed that, to those who worshiped the Scion Queen, her way was chosen over that of the formians. She took over the center of Mechanus from the mechanical shapes, and has now ruled there for millenia, slowly bringing the entire plane, and things beyond it, into her grasp. To those who worship her, this was the true goal of her and all formians. There was a rivalry, however, between Metra and her sister, a formain queen named Clarity who stubbornly refused to move in the exodus that followed the shifting of the layer. Since then, there has been a cold hostility between the formians of Mechanus, and those of Arcadia, with the latter desiring a return to more holy and goodly ways, less concerned with domination and enslavement, and more concerned with purity and holy order. Of course, Clarity has no love of the creatures known as the harmonious humans, seeing them as the corruptors and destroyers of the once-great formian land.

Etc.
*PrC's*
· Slavemaster: An enchantment specialist who focuses in domination, enslavement, and rulership of other creatures.
· Linemaker: One who focuses on dispelling and destroying elements of chaos, randomness, and sloppy indefinateness in creatures both great and small.
*Plot Hooks*
· I Don't Wanna Go Home!: A young lady's brother has been stolen and kept captive amongst a nearby formian hive-city, and she petitions the PC's to go and save him. The twist is that he's quite happy where he is, and doesn't want to come home. The girl is determined enough to risk her own life to save him, if she must...is there a dark force keeping him happy, or perhaps a darker force motivating her?
· Army Ants: Recently, a group of planar clerics calling themselves the Harmonium have entered the region, preaching their method of obedience and order as the ultimate paradise. They have not been overly well-recieved, but many are nervous about the great hive city that has seemed to accompany them. Is this a formian army to back up their threats that ill things will befall those who don't obey? Or perhaps their threat is more related to the reported sightings of devils in the area, and these formians are here to destroy an evil order?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm such a fan-boy. She's just dandy.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 28, 2003)

*  DIIRINKA  *
_The Deep Lich_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Evil
*Worshipers*: Derro
*Domains*: Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Trickery
*Favored Weapon*: Dagger (poisoned)
*Home Plane/Domain*: Perdition/Savant Caves
*Pantheon*: Dwarven
*Divine Rank*: 13 (Intermediate)
*Classes*: Sorcerer, Savant (Psion), Rogue
*Portfolio*: Magic, Knowledge, Cruelty, Madness
*Salient Abilities*: (16) Arcane Mastery, Automatic Metamagic, Avatar, Craft Artifact, Divine Blast, Divine Skill Focus (Knowledge [arcana]), Divine Spellcasting, Divine Storm, Energy Energy Burst, Storm (negative), Extra Domain (Trickery), Increased Spell Resistance, Instant Counterspell, Mass Divine Blast, See Magic, Derro-Lich Qualities*
*Special Possessions*: Robe of Diirinka*
*Alternate Domains*: None
*Symbol*: A disc composed of interwoven spirals of white, black, and gray.

SALIENT ABILITIES
*Derro-Lich Qualities*: Diirinka is considered to be a derro with the Lich template, which gives him the following abilities: Spell Resistance 18, Darkvision 60 ft, Sunlight Vulnerability (1 Con/1 hr), Blind-Fight feat, immunities (poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, mind-influencing effects, critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, anything requiring a Fort save unless it also affects objects, cold, electricity, polymorph), +5 natural armor, negative energy touch (1d8+5 damage, Will [10+1/2 HD+Cha modifier] halves), Fear Aura (_Fear_ if less than 5 HD fail a Will save within 60 ft.), Paralyzing Touch (Fort negates, permanent), Turn Resistance +4, DR 15/+1, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +2 Cha, No Con, +8 Hide, +8 Listen, +8 Move Silently, +8 Search, +8 Sense Motive, +8 Spot, Phylactery

POSESSIONS
*Robe of Diirinka*: Made of swirling white, black, and gray strands, the robe acts much like a staff would, except it is worn. It can create the effects of Slay Living, Disintegrate, and Destruction as if Diirinka were casting them.

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "The patron of the degenerate derro, Diirinka is...a deity of magic, knowledge, patron of the the derro savants, and god of cruelty."
Diirinka appears as a stunted derro with yellowing, parchment-like flesh, hollow eye sockets, hair that comes off in clumps, and various holes and gaping wounds in his flesh. He dresses in his swirling, flashing robe, which hides the worst of his rotting form. He often has a manic grin on his face, which is frequently quite a bad sign. When the god of cruelty is enjoying himself, it can't be a good thing.

DOGMA
There is art in suffering. The composition of a great tragedy or a spectacular act of depressing violence is as wonderous and grand as a symphony or a painting. Both require talent and knowledge. Diirinka desires all to follow his lead in inducing suffering in others, as maliciously and cruelly as possible -- the greater the emotional reaction, the greater the poetry of the pain. Diirinka also desires knowledge and arcane (and psionic) skill, and declares that magic and psionics are the highest form of truth and artistry, and only those who are gifted with the talent can earn his favor -- all else are simply his potential playthings.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
The most common worshipers of Diirinka are the derro, the degenerate race of dwarves who are bred with humans and obsessed with magic. Of these, worship of the Deep Lich is reserved for the leaders of derro society, the derro savants (not to be confused with psionic savants, though they often are of that class, too). The savants are more generally sorcerers or psions than clerics, but clerics occur as well, and are valued members of the knowledgable savants. They use slaves to craft great temples and offering places for thier master, composed of beautifully smooth stone, crafted in hideous and unpleasant images leering out of creavaces and holes within it. The more distrubing and awe-inspiring the better. Temples to Diirinka are grand, opulent affairs, with hidden ugliness and terror lurking inbetween the rich trappings -- plush red carpets may be made of the flayed and still-bleeding flesh of torture victims, sweeping columns may be crafted of rib bones and skulls, leering gargoyles and sigils of black speech are carved on magnificent altars of writhing child's skeletons.

RITES AND RITUALS
The manufacture of a new temple to Diirinka is always a bloody and macabrely entertaining affair for the derro. A great festival is declared, and the entire community goes on a night-time raid of some innocent, distant villiage, gathering the old, the young, the infirm -- the weakest and most vulnerable of the place -- and taking them back to their lair to form the foundation for the temple. The temple is added to as adventurers and family members come against the derro from the outside, and die in the tunnels. The celebration lasts anywhere from a week to a month, and it's quite opulent. At the end, two kept human captives from the town (one of each gender) are forced to serve as breeding stock for those in the town who won fame in the battle. The next festival occurs in about nine months, when the next generation of derro are born, and the two humans who were kept are executed to signal the beginning of a new great hunt.
Individually, clerics of Diirinka often praise the god as the origin and manifester of all mystical energies, and each new spell they learn, each new powre they discover, each new miracle that trangresses is attributed to Diirinka. It is also this god that powers and persuades the worshipers to acts of cruelty themselves.

MYTHOGRAPHY
The derro are an anomoly for several reasons: a race of half-breeds the breed true to each other, savage, mad, and chaotic, highly magical, and, above all, all this in common with being dwarves.
It is often said that dwarves became disdainful of magic and it's practice because of these degenerate creatures. Long ago, when Diirinka was merely the coldly interested dwarven god of magic, the worshipers were called savants. In a flame of revolution and indignation, Diirinka turned himself into a lich and waged war on the rest of the dwarven pantheon along with the savants, purging those who would not listen to him. He succeeded, at least in part, and dominated a dwarven villiage. The rest of the pantheon reacted quickly with loathing and ire at this brother, who stole his lore from the illithid god-brain. The rest of the dwarves forsook the derro while they were running from the illithid empire, which, in the minds of the derro, lead to the destruction of one of their brother-gods (Diinkarazan). The dwarves, to make sure none followed in the footsteps of the derro, outlawed and forsook all arcane practices for a time, regarding only divine magic as the true magic without wickedness. This lasted for a long time, and even affected dwarven societal and physical evolution (still resistant to poisons and magic, for instance). Though arcane magic did come back, it is still mistrusted and rarely practiced, and still seen as something of a tempting force of darkness. If a dwarf plumbs deep enough into arcane magic, he will find the derro, and then the only choices are fight, die, or join.

LEGENDS
The most famous of Diirinka's legends regards his split from the dwarven pantheon. Persuing magical knowledge, Diirinka desired to turn himself into a Lich. The rest of the dwarven pantheon railed at the idea -- Undead status would corrupt and destroy the soul of their god of magic, and they couldn't support his actions. So, Diirinka became a rebel in that act, and very quickly accepted both the path of chaos and the path of evil. He saw how much it made the other dwarves squirm, and he found it to be poetic justice that the stoic race would be undone by magic, after they had purged it and him from his system. In seeking aid for his revolution, he approached the god who reportedly gave him the ability to turn into a lich in the first place -- Ilsensine, the god of the mind flayers. Only, he later renigned on his deal and tortured thousands of mind flayers to death, doing it along with his brother and ally in the rebellion, Diinkarazan, a dwarven god of something long forgotten. In wrath, Ilsensine imprisoned Diinkarazan in the Abyss and caused him to become mad. Ever since then, Diirinka has had a wrath both for the dwarven deities and for the illithids. He feels his magical training and skill as a psion will be able to overcome both his foes, because they will never ally with each other to undo him. 

Etc.
*PrC's*
· Derro Savant: A PrC that unifies Sorcerer and Psion skills into stealth and trickery based powers.
· Master Of Cruelty: Like a bard of the macabre, your art can inspire people...disturbingly.
*Feat*
· Savant Spellcaster: The following spells are cast at +1 caster level, and can exceed the normal limits in power by that +1. The spells are: (0-level)_Prestidigitation_ (1st)_Cause Fear_ (2nd)_Blindness/Deafness_ (3rd)_Hold Person_ (4th)_Bestow Curse_ (5th)_Feeblemind_ (6th)_Acid Fog_ (7th)_Power Word, Stun_ (8th)_Horrid Wilting_ (9th)_Wail of the Banshee_
*Plot Hooks*
· Party Time!: The PC's are in the targeted town when the Rite of New Temple is undertaken by the derro. It's them versus an entire city -- can they save anybody, let alone everybody?
· Cruelty in Joy: The derro have something of a sick sense of humor. The PC's discover some writing that says that a local girl was released after being impregnated with some spawned demon, and let return to her husband. The PC's can find the girl, and the husband, happily married and awaiting their child in a few days. Can they get to the distant town in time to stop this horrid birth? Is is really a horrid birth, or did the derro just leave that message there hoping that the PC's would kill the unborn child, who is truly an innocent? And why does the huband seem so against the PC's in this? Perhaps the new corpse unearthed in the hills will shed light on the husband -- if any who try to identify the body remain alive, of course.


----------



## Olive (May 29, 2003)

whooo! Nice one. Now if we could just threaten to sue for false advertising, maybe KM would update more often!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 21, 2003)

Very neat... You really have a hand for this, KM.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 28, 2003)

*  EADRO  *
_The Water of Life_

*Alignment*: Neutral
*Worshipers*: Merfolk, Locathah
*Domains*: Animal, Protection, Water
*Favored Weapon*: Shortspear
*Home Plane/Domain*: The Outlands/Deepfont
*Pantheon*: Greyhawk
*Divine Rank*: 15 (Intermediate)
*Classes*: Bard, Ranger, Cleric
*Portfolio*: Water, Song, Fish
*Salient Abilities*: (17) Alter Form, Alter Size, Area Divine Shield, Avatar, Call Creatures (Fish), Control Creatures (Fish), Create Object, Create Greater Object, Divine Creation, Divine Shield, Divine Water Mastery, Energy Burst (sonic), Energy Storm (sonic), Irresistible Performance, Shift Form, Speak with Creatures (Fish), True Knowledge
*Special Possessions*: The Sounding Spear, a screaming, sonic burst shortspear; The Liquid Crystal Mirror, which can show any underwater scene on the material plane at Eadro's bidding.
*Alternate Domains*: Community, Fishes (as Scalykind, but with regards to piscine creatures)
*Symbol*: A spiral

NOTES
I've changed the favored class of the Locathah from Barbarian to Ranger in this description, mostly because their racial alignment (neutral) wouldn't usually lead to the Barbarian class (requiring chaos). The merfolk remain unchanged.

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "He rules the deep oceans and watches over the races he created."
Eadro can appear as a locathah or a merfolk, but prefers his 'natural' form, that of a watery ooze with eight pseudopods looking something like a blobby octopus of transparent goo. He also occasionally takes the form of a common fish of some sort. He usually sparkles with an inner radience, and his forms are often translucent, with ripples, waves, and eddies flowing accross their liquid-crystal form.

DOGMA
Protect what you have made. Honor your maker. Respect the oceans, and defend them. And always be wary of purity.
Eadro charges his worshipers with guardianship and deference, and he returns it with the same. He defends them, as long as they defer to him. Eadro is very much a hands-off deity, who wishes to see his races as pure examples of aquatic beings, not tainted pseudo-elves or goblins with gills, but true epitomes of what the deeps can offer. Eadro also encourages his people to similarly retreat from the world around them, to maintain purity and to not destroy unity.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
Not surprisingly, the methods of priests and temples vary depending upon the race worshiping Eadro.
The locathah keep their faith a personal thing, with local priests serving wide-ranging tribes from their home, which is usually at the deepest extent of the locathah's range. Few clergy range far, and those who do usually do so only to bring aid and succor to distant relatives. There are no formal temples, but locathah often decorate themselves with scale-paints in honor to him. To the locathah, Eadro is wherever there is water.
The merfolk cherish Eadro in evocative songs and dances that carry far in the still waters they like to dwel in. The priests organize immense choirs to offer up prayers during times of high tide, or at nightfall, preferably in grottos and caverns rich with an echo. They make these very private affairs, and often demand that the entire village turn out for it.
Eadro is equally pleased with both, because it represents their own take on him, and he wants them to be true and pure to themselves and their people first of all.

RITES AND RITUALS
Massive rites are rare for any creature worshiping Eadro, mostly because it is preached in both that Eadro is ubiquitous and omnipresent, so a specific enaction to catch his attention would not be nessecary. Also, any great event in Eadro's name would have to have the cooperation of both the merfolk and the locathah, and their societies certainly aren't warm to each other. There is little mobility or migration in the merfolk or the locathah, though the latter do have a feast something like a family reunion once every five years or so. Merfolk attend seemingly inoccuous events (food, the sunset, a birth) with song and dance that equal any elven party for flamboyance and emotional outpouring, though the locathah are considerably more reserved in their natural outlook.
Individually, those who devote themselves to Eadro often carry fish companions with them as representatives of Eadro, or paint or tatoo spirals onto their skin in reverence to the deity. Many offer a prayer when drinking (when they're out of water) as well, thanking Eadro for his creation of Water.

MYTHOGRAPHY
The most intriguing aspect of Eadro is how he is one god for two very different people. As if in defiance of how most sages speculate deities arise (as the concept of an entity lording it over some aspect of the lives of those who worship them), Eadro is worshiped by two divisive people, who only really share a protection of the young and their racial integrity between them. 
One possible explanation is that Eadro is actually a powerful planar lord, perhaps from the Elemental Plane of Water originally, who has been elevated in times past into a deity. Certainly, many creatures worship abyssal lords and such that have little in common with them (the Ixixachitl worshiping Demogorgon, for one; or any human priest worshipping Juiblex for another), and this would certainly explain Eadro's diverse priesthood. The only problem is that Eadro is remarkably dispassionate and nonplussed about worshippers or belief. As far as he is concerned, as long as his people guard what they make, defer to those who made them, and maintain the purity of race and environment, they can do whatever they want.
The most popular current theory is that, far from being a young god, Eadro is actually a very old god, whose age is reflected in his natural form. Some elders of the races that worship him say that he created eight forms of sea life, one for each tentacle he possessed. However, they quickly moved to new gods or abyssal usurpers because of Eadro's allowing and permissive nature, and perhaps because those allowed them to keep purity. Amongst Eadro's original creations, the locathah and the merfolk cite the sahagin, the ixixachitl, the dolphins, the kraken, the tritons, and the sharks. Since then, the sharks have become bestial, and the dolphins, sahagin, and tritons have gone to worship specific racial gods. The ixixachitl and the krakens are currently being seduced by fiendish lords. The locathah and the merfolk (who may soon be seduced away by a god of music, Stillsong) are the only creatures still loyal to the Bather of Gills to this day.
This case makes more sense, but means that Eadro is truly ancient, and that a god who once created eight races can actually loose power by loosing those to others...and, perhaps more surprisingly, the god seems to not care much about it. Certainly, he holds no grudges, though some of his priests will bemoan thigns like the sahagin and dolphins having relations with the sea elves, destroying their pure race for one tainted by land.

LEGENDS
Because Eadro is an inactive deity, not many legends and tales exist of him. The merfolk tell a few tales of how he was a wandering minstrel at one point, travelling accross the seas and delighting sailors, teaching humans to sing, but also punishing those who did the sea wrong. Though he has since retired from those adventures, his exploits form the basis of many merfolk hymns (involving the destruction of evil land creatures, or the purifying of a polluted sea).
The locathah have a more silent tradition, played out in solemn acts of story and action. They are long tales, though there are few of them, and they are quite well-preserved throughout the ages. Locathah priests often serve as something of a family historian for the tribe, and many tribes will trace their lineage back to Purity and Protection, the first two locathah that Eadro made after he screwed up the merfolk by giving them a human torso. Of course, the merfolk say that the first two merfolk, Song and Scale, were created before the locathah, and the locathah do not show proper reference to their elders, who Eadro was trying to imitate with the locathah, only to end up twisted, with feet instead of a tail.

ETC.
*PrC's*
· Sounder: A bard that uses sonic energies in new ways: echolocation, bursts of stunning sound, to communicate over miles, etc.
· Deep Diver: A PrC focusing on illuminating the deapths like a shimmering fish, with powers of light, sight, pressure resistance, lures, etc.
*Plot Hooks*
· Purity: A local locathah tribe has found a traitor in their midst...one of their people has consorted with a sahagin, and given birth to a hideous hybrid. It would be bad enough if it were just that, but the sahagin has inspired many aggressive attempts to find and kill both it, the child, and the one who helped concieve it. Can the PC's ease racial tensions? Do they want to after the sahagin nearly kills them for interfering? And can they afford to miss the prophecy of the creature's other half, a dolphin child who will bring the Lowest Tide?
· Siren's Call: The PC's sail a ship through some rocky isles, and hear an alluring singing...alluring enough for their precious cargo or leader to leap overboard. The PC's need to find the object/NPC quickly, but they also need to deal with the merfolk in the region, who seem reluctant to let them just kill the sirens. Perhaps there is more here than there seems at first, and perhaps it has to do with the mysterious song that has been lingering in the air in the center of the island, where a temple is being built...


----------



## Arken (Jun 29, 2003)

Oooh! I like Eadro 

Bravo!


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 29, 2003)

Cool cool cool. Glad you did Sekolah too, Sahuagin are nice & dandy.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 29, 2003)

*  THE GREAT MOTHER  *
_The Optical Queen_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Evil
*Worshipers*: Beholders, Cultists
*Domains*: Chaos, Death, Evil, Strength
*Favored Weapon*: Bite
*Home Plane/Domain*: The Abyss/The Eye Hive
*Pantheon*: Beholder
*Divine Rank*: 17 (Greater)
*Classes*: Cleric, Wizard
*Portfolio*: Magic, Fertility, Tyranny, Vision, Death, Birth
*Salient Abilities*: (22) Alter Size, Annihilating Strike, Avatar, Call Creature (beholders), Clearsight, Control Creatures (beholders), Divine Blast, Divine Storm, Energy Storm (cold), Extra Domain (Death), Frightful Presence, Hand of Death, Increased Damage Reduction, Increased Energy Resistance (cold), Increased Spell Resistance, Indomitable Strength, Life and Death, Life Drain, Mass Divine Blast, Mass Life and Death, Rejuvenation, See Magic. 
*Special Possessions*: None
*Alternate Domains*: Community, Creation, Destruction, Magic
*Symbol*: An egg with an eye in its center

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "Her areas of influence include magic, fertility, and tyranny, while she is also interested in the defense of behodlers -- particularly against drow enemies."
The Great Mother appears as a collossal beholder covered in eyes and tentacles, with a horrible maw descending from it. She drips constantly with a fluid like tears, each of her horridly red eyes oozing. From behind her jaw, and immense tube of chitinous flesh runs, out of which a constant supply of beholder eggs are disgorged, in varying sizes, shapes, and colors, producing creatures of every beholder type.

DOGMA
The Great Mother is hardly consistant in what she demands of her worshipers. Though she wishes to protect beholders, she will occasionally let populations nearly die out in some lands, while being upset at one death in another. Though she wishes magical might, she may destroy great libraries in a hungry rampage. Though she produces millions of offspring, she sics them on each other, watching them fight and argue in an attempt to prove their superiority.
One may say that this is, in fact, her entire dogma. The Great Mother wishes to reproduce, and to have what she has created kill, slaughter, and maim each other all for her affections. Of course, she also reviles each of her offspring, but perhaps that is part of the belief that only hatred and loathing can produce anythign that is a true representation of survivable power. Only under the harshest of conditions can true might flourish. And true mgiht is what the Great Mother desires above all else.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
Those who worship the Great Mother are a special kind of insane. They believe that they can exact her will, though she loathes them as passionately as she loathes anything else. The beholders who worshiper her use that as a tool to emulate their superiority, and the Great Mother may grant them spells in the hope that they kill off as many of their deformed brethren as possible, but it is hardly a sign of affection. The beholders who worship her are on shaky ground as well, because they are easier to dispose of should she grow displeased with them, for failing to kill or failing not to kill, or just because she's in a bad temperment this day. She is still worshiped as the originator, and some beholders respect her for that. Others view her as an archaic throwback that is obviously a lesser version, a precursor for the true power (them).
She also keeps a contingent of human cultists, insane individuals spouting off a doctrine of vision, destruction, mortality, and birth. They see the Great Mother as something of an originator of all life, and see the Beholders as her divine agents, testing and destroying those unworthy to continue. The human cults rarely get dangerous, unless they start to adopt the behaviors of the beholders themselves, and so the Great Mother has been known to give them spells once in a while.
Temples to the Great Mother are few. Beholders rarely spend the time and effort, as they need no structure or building to live in. The cultists are generally cleverly hidden, as their faith is usually quite unwelcome in civilized lands. Even if they could build temples, they would be disinclined to: the weather is another of the Great Mother's tests.

RITES AND RITUALS
Priests dedicated to the Great Mother, if they are beholders, will often adorn themselves with religious trappings stolen from other races. Cloaks, rings, neclaces, phylateries, various types of jewelry and other adornment decorate the stalks and the orb itself, often bearing the symbols of other religions, sometimes amalgamated in a haphazard fashion that would probably revile clerics of those respective faiths. To a beholder, it doesn't matter, it is all in hornor of the Great Mother, and is subsumed in to the superiority of the Beholder faith. There are few mass rituals for Beholders, as, almost inevitably, whenever two or more beholders meet they tear each other to threads until only one is left.
Human cults are slightly better organized, specializing in wearing crowns, helms, and other headgear adorned with eye motifs, spots, or tentacles. They often keep crystal balls as divinitory objects, calling them the Eyes of the Great Mother. They are also capable of greater rituals, but still rarely partake in them. The birth of a new beholder species, or driving a beholder to rulership are the things that they revel in.

MYTHOGRAPHY
The interesting thing about Beholder religion is that they seem to be the one great success case of the trend of worshipping Abyssal lords. The Great Mother, and, indeed, the entire beholder race, was merely another demon in the abyss when conceptualized and written into creation. The Great Mother came first, able to mate with anything and produce a beholder creature bearing that creature's charactaristics. Then, her offspring, varied and snarling, hatched into being, worshipping her as a goddess. The great Hive Mothers were born, and the Beholder races spread to a multitude of worlds and lands, casting their wicked shadow over all, growing more numerous, and at least paying lip service to the creature that birthed them, still sitting in the abyss. In this way, the Great Mother became a greater deity, and her offspring became nativized onto the material plane (along with others, of course). 
An additional unique element is that Beholders are remarkably hostile toward each other, and yet manage to form a cohesive religion. Many of the more open-minded scholars have taken a cue from that to mean that even highly devisive and wicked beings (as the beholders are) can come together underneath one deity. Of course, many of these scholars ignore the fact that the beholders and the Great Mother share such hostile and violent dispositions that it certainly isn't the compassionate love that most mortal creatures and their deities show, but a mutual hatred, built out of their own chaos, with loathes everything about everything except themselves.

LEGENDS
The most populous legends of the Great Mother tell of her many consorts, and the wicked spawn born from them. Gehreleth or Tanar'ri lords have been the victims of her amorous advances, producing unique beholders representative of evil to an extreme. She was even said to once mate with a Yugoloth, giving birth to the only other beholder god that exists, Gzenmid. 
Human cultists are slightly more creative, but no less emphatic about the xenophobia. They tell stories of great Beholder-kings and royalty that existed in bygone days, vassals of the original creator of all, the Great Mother. Of course, this is almost 100% concocted in their own heads, as the beholders are too fractuous to ever form kingdoms that last for more than few months before the peasants are devoured or they are overthrown.

ETC
*PrC's*
· Broodguard: A beholder that bears eggs, and has powers to protect them and use them to her advantage.
· Eye Master: A beholder that grows new eye-stalks with new abilites.
*Plot Hooks*
· The Unwilling King: A beholder cult has succeeded in placing a beholder at the throne of their kingdom. The only problem is that the Eye Tyrant doesn't want to be there. He was perfectly happy eating drow in the underdark, and now he's forced to rule a kingdom. Are the PC's willing to help him escape? Particularly after it's revealed that since he has stopped attacking the drow, the dark elves are growin in power and prepared to launch an assault?
· Hatchlings: Far beneath the earth, a clutch of several thousand beholder eggs has just hatched, releasing a wave of the eye tyrants accross the city. And these odd beasts seem more concerned with killing mortals then with killing their own kind. The numbers are overwhelming -- can the PC's find a way to thwart the rampage without having to hack apart each one? Perhaps they can use the xenophobia of the beholders to their advantage, and turn them against each other?


----------



## Olive (Jun 29, 2003)

Whooo... KM's gettin' biz-ay!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 30, 2003)

This is one of my favorite threads. Nice work!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 16, 2003)

Author's Note: The following god is one I have surprisingly few sources for. I'm assuming she's originally Greyhawk-specific, and some of the information below may contradict her Greyhawk incarnation, since I don't really have it available. None of my own 2e sources (Montser Myth, On Hallowed Ground, Legends and Lore) have her, and the 3e sources (Defenders, Monster Manual) are scanty on the details. So the stuff I didn't know, I made up. If you play in Greyhawk and this doesn't conform to the way she's presented there, have no fear -- the name could be changed to be any passionate elemental lord of conflict and devestation, really. Truly, Kaelthiere as I have presented her is a savage goddess of barbarians and destruction, which fits nicely in almost any campaign.  -- JD

*  KAELTHIERE  *
_The Dark Flame_

*Alignment*: Neutral Evil
*Worshipers*: Cultists, Salamanders, Efreet, Azers
*Domains*: Destruction, Evil, Fire, War
*Favored Weapon*: Shortspear
*Home Plane/Domain*: Elemental Fire/Devouring Radience
*Pantheon*: Oerth
*Divine Rank*: 9 (Lesser)
*Classes*: Barbarian
*Portfolio*: Fire, Anger, Entropy, Hunger
*Salient Abilities*: (11) Avatar, Battlesense, Divine Blast, Divine Fire Mastery, Divine Rage, Divine Weapon Focus (shortspear), Divine Weapon Specialization (shortspear), Energy Burst (fire), Extra Domain (war), Increased Energy Resistance (cold), Increased Spell Resistance, Mass Divine Blast.
*Special Possessions*: _Ignition_, a flaming burst short spear.
*Alternate Domains*: Scalykind
*Symbol*: A torch with a black flame, shaped in a point.

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "She represents the destructive aspects of fire, caring nothing for its usefulness."
Kaelthiere is a savage goddess of devouring flame and destruction, cutting a swath of primal rage accross the countryside. When she appears, it is as a serpentine being of pure flame, often wielding a flaming shortspear in her talons of white-hot coals. She often scintilates in a spectrum of firey shades, blues, greens, yellows, oranges, reds, and violets all dancing beautifully, concealing her body of charred stone with a viel of dessicating warmth.

DOGMA
Burn. Destroy. Consume. Be forever eager to obliterate, and leave nothing usable in your wake. Be an elemental force of destruction as merciless and heartless as flame itself. Burn all that get in your way, and rage out of control. Only cease when you run out of things to obliterate.
Kaelthiere desires her worshipers to be incarnate forces of rutheless nature, and to propriate her as the generator and provider of their burning passion and power. Of course, one need not be wild and uncontrolled to be destructive, and a slow, methodical burn form the inside can be just as potent, if not more so.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
Those who devote themselve to Kaelthiere, whether human, salamander, or efreet, dress themselves in sparkling and scintilating garb that shimmers with a variety of shades and dances loosely in the wind. Being colorful is important to them, often to the point of garishness. Within the societies, they serve as a galvanizing force, getting those warriors they desire to wage battle in a frenzy, emotionalizing the situation, and 'heating the metal' so to speak, so that when the leaders and organizers speak, the flames can leap up to devour the enemy.
Temples of Kaeltheire are often around hearths in small villages, or deep within volcanic caverns for more permanent abodes. Since many of her faithful are simply sometimes-visitors to the material plane, it can be surmised that larger and grander temples exist on the Plane of Fire, forged of more bizzare materials.

RITES AND RITUALS
The faithful will normally keep a flame lit by their sides at all time, casting protective spells over it, transfering it to new sources, etc. The flame is bestowed upon them at the moment of initiation, and they must never let it be extinguished, under the threat of execution. As long as that flame burns, they live. Most faithful enjoy spreading that flame with them as they go, burning patches of grass, campfires, hearths, or simply setting a forest ablaze as they pass, to demonstrate the power of Kaelthiere.
On a grander scale, Kaelthiere's faithful honor her in the bright sunlight, and wage war in the heat of the day by burning away forests, villages, farmlands, and anything else they desire. They do it out of pure worship, and recieve no actual spoils from the battle, except for sacrifices and the charred bodies they consume along the way.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Unlike many of the wicked planar lords or monster gods, Kaelthiere is actively and openly worshiped in many of the more primitive tribes of the world, an acknowledged deity that is as welcome and open as the likes of Pelor. As much as can be said about this, it seems to mostly originate from Kaelthiere's lack of a 'dark' bone in her charred body. She is not a secret, subtle, or wily goddess in the slightest, and open warfare under a harsh sun, full exposure in the smoldering ruins, and obvious domination are more her style. This is unusual, but has lead her to either be accepted outright by authorities, or condemned quite quickly. This easily fosters an 'us' versus 'them' atmosphere where her faith has sprung up, and as many cannily wicked leaders have shown, when it's 'us' vs. 'them', good intentions fall by the wayside in the persuit of victory and vengeance (or 'justice', to put a positive spin on it). It has made her vulnerable, but it has also made her powerful quickly, and very little seems aimed to stop her meteoric rise. It was said that just a few hundred years ago she was a demigoddess. At this rate, by the end of the century she could be an intermediate goddess.

LEGENDS
Very few tales are told of Kaelthiere by those who worship her; more often she appears in the legends of those who have survived an onslaught by the warriors inspired by her. Tales are told of agricultural deities being raped and abused, of water spirits turned to mist, or of gods of the community being slaughtered at her firey hand. Occasionally cultists will invent some legend or another about her, an in this circumstance it is often evident that there is some sexual tension in her human worshipers, in that she is often seen as a usurper or liberator destroying a powerful male god of the sun and war and taking up his mantle. Kaelthiere, obviously, uses this to her advantage when possible, portraying herself as a liberator and freer of women from the harsh bounds of slavery to 'man'-kind. This, of course, creates a catch-22 for the 'them' of this war, the men, who are either seen as the heartless dominating enslavers, or must side with a deity whose morals are questionable at best. Still, these legends only crop up after there is already a dedicated cult following, and one must always take what a cult says about their deity with a grain of salt.

ETC
*PrC's*
· Fervor: A cleric who specializes in working up troops into frenzies of emotional power.
· Razer: A warrior who uses fire to destroy as much land and property as possible along with her enemies.
*Spell*
· Flameward: A Sorc/Wiz 4, Clr 3 spell that stops a burning flame from dying out from natural conditions -- no nonmagical wind or dampness can affect it. A lack of fuel still causes it to go out.
*Plot Hooks*
· Hack and Slash and Burn: A nomadic community of farmers has been following in the wake of a tribe of those faithful to the Dark Flame that has been running through a forest, using the ashes and fertile soil left behind to raise animals and crops on, and relying on the tribe to absorb the brunt of the hostile monsters and natives. Unfortunately, the tribe just cut through an area protected by a group of elves, who blame it on the farming community. A part of these elves has even contacted the tribe (whom they preceive as noble savages of the wood) in an attempt to get them to destroy the village (whom they think has done the burning to create farm land). Can the PC's save the village from the misguided elves, and stop the tribe from destroying both the village and the elves at the same time?
· It's Gonna Be A Bright Sunshiney Day: A curse that has afflicted a land with continual thunderstorm has suddenly and unexpectedly abated. A flamboyantly dressed priest of Kaelthiere has taken credit, attempting to change his deity's image to one of benificence and providing. Only, the sun doesn't go away, and though the people are thankful, a local tribe of druids are getting worried. Admittedly, the druids were the ones who put the curse on the town (when they murdered a heirophant who was stopping them from killing some wolves), but perhaps there is a bit of something to this? Perhaps this is simply a set-up for an eventual take over by the Dark Flame?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jul 16, 2003)

*Thanx, KM!*

You just saved me a bunch of trouble; I to have been wondering what was up with this firecracker, figured I had to come up with something myself... And there you were, two steps ahead of me again!  

How about doing some more "elemental" gods/godesses? Or maybe another giant-deity or two..?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow! KM are you a god yourself ? A lot of these gods I have been trying to do what you are doign with them, but I am lazy. I am glad you are doing this, you are doing a much better job than I could be.

I just started running "Underdark: Night Below" with some of my player's and I wanted more information on the gods mentioned in the module. It happens to be the first three you posted were the ones I was looking for. I am so glad I joined the EN World community. It has allowed me to get a bunch of ideas and information with little effort. Thanks a million KM for all the great work. Keep it up and keep em coming.

You just need to do one god. Pictured below:


----------



## Dr.Dan (Jul 19, 2003)

Has anyone given any thought to detailing any of KM’s PrCs?

 KM , the One, the Only, the Creator of Gods!!!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ssressen (Jul 19, 2003)

*KM's PrCs*

Well, now that you mention this let me throw a small bone.
You will note in Maglubiyet's description a line about a PrC that rides worgs.
I have sent to the Netbook of Classes a similar class about goblinoids and orcs that rides wolves, worgs and their ilk. This PrC is called Goblin Wolf Rider.

Now about the other PrCs, i think i might try to create at least some of them, after I get a bit more free time, and after I can gather them all.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 21, 2003)

Indeed, the Netbook of Classes does have a wolf-rider class that is apt.

And any attempt at fully statting out those PrC's would be useful...I'll probably never get around to it unless one of my PC's plays a particularly dedicated preist or something.  So go wild. 

And now, for the next one...that long-awaited Giant God...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 21, 2003)

*  ANNAM  *
_The Prime_

*Alignment*: Neutral
*Worshipers*: Giants, Cultists
*Domains*: Knowledge, Magic, Plant, Sun
*Favored Weapon*: Unarmed Strike
*Home Plane/Domain*: Outlands/The Great Empty
*Pantheon*: Giant
*Divine Rank*: 19 (Greater)
*Classes*: Fighter, Wizard, Sorcerer
*Portfolio*: Creation, Knowledge, Fertility, Giants
*Salient Abilities*: (24) Alter Reality, Alter Size, Arcane Mastery, Avatar, Call Creatures (giants), Clearsight, Create Object, Create Greater Object, Divine Battle Mastery, Divine Blessing (Strength), Divine Blessing (Charisma), Divine Creation, Divine Recall, Divine Spellcasting, Divine Splendor, Divine Storm, Extra Domain (Plant), Increased Damage Reduction[x2], Increased Spell Resistance[x3], See Magic, Spontaneous Wizard Spells.
*Special Possessions*: _Creator's Hand_, a glove that allows the bearer to use unarmed strikes as defending
*Alternate Domains*: Charm, Creation, Nobility
*Symbol*: Two hands, wrists together, with fingers pointing downward.

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "He is both an all-knowing god of learning, philosophy, and deep meditation, and at the same time, a lustful, brash deity of fertility." When Annam manifests, it is as a sixty-foot tall giant with white hair, wearing a robe of midnight blue, unarmed.

DOGMA
The balance between the carnal and the cerebral must be found. An excess of either is unhealthy, at least without an excess of the other. One must contemplate great mysteries and unlock secrets, but also dally with pleasures of the flesh. Only in this way can one live a truly successful life dedicated to Annam, the generator and conceptualizer of all.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
Though they are on the rise, the clergy dedicated to Annam still remains rare and special. They tend to dress in shades of blue and white, and hold positions of leadership and prominence among those communities that accept their beliefs, as those who worship Annam find the duality of carnal and physical bliss and mental and cerebral persuits to be the ideal quality in a leader. There was a time when only those with the blood of the primordial giants were allowed to be priests of Annam, but that has changed in recent years as those with the blood die off without heirs. Though Annam is still surprisingly stingy with who he will grant magic, he is more accepting now of those who do not meet that requirement, even to the point of accepting a few humanoid cultists.
Temples to Annam are often in the form of towers attatched to the palaces of kings and emperors. In addition to the private altar, the tower often has a mock-up of celestial bodies and planar geography that is suspended from the cielings and walls, representative of the entire multiverse, which Annam created.

RITES AND RITUALS
Those faithful to Annam find a strange congruence with the unlocking of a philosophical truth, and the birth of a child. Often, researching a new spell will be compared to making love, and the a new spell is 'born' rather than made. Celestial events are heralded as signs from Annam -- comets, eclipses, or simply a meteor shower can be signs of his satisfaction or disatisfaction almost equally. Visions are perhaps the most cherished of Annam's gifts, and many clerics will go through complex rites of self-deprivation and exposure and special plants simply to experience a vision of Annam.
On a grand level, certainly the naming of a giantish king is dedicated to Annam, who must be pleased with the actions of the ruler lest the entire community fall into disrepair.

MYTHOGRAPHY
The most unusual aspect of Annam is his 'withdrawl.' Most of those who worship gods wish to nearly overstate the fact that the god is around and watching and constantly on the alert for transgressors. Annam is more passive, a distant deity who lairs mostly alone in his realm contemplating things. Recently, this has slightly changed, as Annam has begun seeking a suitable wife, an equal in the mutliverse that he supposedly created. Should he find a suitable bride, it would not be unlikely that the giantish races would enter a time of unprescedented celebration and joy. On the other hand, if his search turns of fruitless (as it has before), the giants will likely enter a time of mourning and sadness that has also been unparalleled. As a creator god, the failure of Annam to find a suitable woman in the entire mutliverse is a tragedy, though it does allow him to periodically engage in relations with many and sundry creatures, to bear the prolific giant kind.
His hesitance in the material plane may be accredited to his disgust with what it has become, as well. His creation has turned against him, by and large, to extremes of dangerous hedonism, or extremes of too-cerebral thought. Degenerate giant deities abound, and more giant-kin fall every day to the worship of abhorrent abyssal lords. Annam has grown weary with his own creation -- which is responsible for the motif of the leader, the preist of Annam, to show the world the true way, and make sure they obey.

LEGENDS
In addition to the original creation myth of the giants (which varies considerably from one to the other), and the subsequent leaving of Annam (which also isn't entirely consistent), Annam has many tales of his various sexual exploits, always seeking the propper bride, never able to find her, but often giving birth to new giantish races in the process. Annam still wishes to not watch over and not be responsible for much that happens, and thus after his retreat the legends about him end. However, they are replaced by legends about the priests of Annam, great leaders and excellent warriors all, who should be leading the communities to the True Way, and thus leading the entire world.

ETC
*PrC's*
· Giant King: A focused warrior and priest with the powers of contemplation and leadership and verility that are uncomprable.
· Brideseeker: One who specializes in finding a proper and suitable bride for Annam by searching the world for goddesses of equal power who may share his interests.
*Plot Hooks*
· The Grand Wedding: A wife has been found for Annam! A creator-goddess identified with the moon and beasts has been found in an isolated land, who is contemplative and still verile. The Giants are preparing for the great ceremony, but there exists doubt. Annam has cold feet, and the goddess is remarkably secretive, speaking mostly through her weasely proxy. Perhaps the PC's can help assauge the potentially tense situation? And what about when the wife turns out to be a truly wicked goddess bent on destroying Annam? Can the PC's help save the giants both from destruction of body, and destruction of heart?
· The Incompetent King: A ruler in the name of Annam is defiling that name, among a community of giants. Hedonistic and violent, the ruler persues none of his scholarly mandates, and laughs it up with his many concubines and libations as his community falls into disrepair and violence itself. Perhaps the PC's can bring some instruction to the ruler? Or just bash him 'till he's too dead to rule?


----------



## Bjorn Doneerson (Jul 21, 2003)

Awesome, absolutely awesome.  I hope you do more Giant deities in the future.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 23, 2003)

Very cool, KM. I'm tempted to use this in my campaign, even. Where there are no standard giants.

BTW, did you realize this thread's over a year old?
Demiurge out.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeesh...a year, and I'm nowhere near 52 entries....heh.

Well, I'm still continuing to update....at least until some publisher with a special agreement with Wizards tells me to write things for their book that you can buy instead. 

Now, another deity time!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 11, 2003)

*  LADUGUER  *
_The Taskmaster_

*Alignment*: Lawful Evil
*Worshipers*: Duergar, Crafters
*Domains*: Earth, Evil, Law, War
*Favored Weapon*: Warhammer
*Home Plane/Domain*: Sheol/The Forge
*Pantheon*: Dwarf
*Divine Rank*: 12 (Intermediate)
*Classes*: Expert, Fighter, Wizard
*Portfolio*: Crafts, Labor, Magic Weapons
*Salient Abilities*: (15) Alter Size, Area Divine Shield, Create Object, Create Greater Object, Divine Blessing (Int), Divine Earth Mastery, Divine Shield, Divine Skill Focus (Craft (Weapons), Craft (Armor)), Divine Spellcasting, Divine Weapon Mastery, Extra Domain (Earth), Master Crafter, See Magic.
*Special Possessions*: _The Artificer_, an unholy hammer that grants a +20 bonus to any Craft checks made with it.
*Alternate Domains*: Artifice, Protection, Community, Magic
*Symbol*: A shield bearing a shattered crossbow bolt

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "He is the patron of crafts -- particularly the creation of magical weapons -- as well as protection, magic, and his gray dwarf race"
Laduguer is a tall, gaunt duergar with gray-brown skin, bald, and with a continual scowl on his face. He is a gray dwarf in all respects, and so can occasionally appear larger, or even disappear all together (with his racial spell-like abilities). He is often heavily armored, with only his smith's hammer as his weapon.

DOGMA
Work hard, or else. Toil. Slave for your craft, and sacrifice all to it. If you surrender your desires and your impulses to something greater than yourself, greatness can be achieved. Protect the greatness you carve for yourself, and do not tolerate those who will not share your burden. Your arduous work will pay off, and that alone is the goal of true worship and true perfection.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
Defenders of their cities and preservers of the status quo, clerics of Laduguer who are duergar themselves maintain a strict order and hierarchy within their cities, and hone their crafts at least as much as they demand others hone their own. They tend to dress in grays or browns, and are often quite well-equipped when they take up arms against invaders, or simply tresspassers.
The temples to Laduguer are simple, effecient affairs that are basically community forges, where the people of the city go to toil day after day. Great, looming, frowning images of Laduguer are the only decoration, giving the place an appearance of being watched over by a disapproving master. The priests never slack the pace of forging weapons, armors, and more utilitarian goods, unless it is to enforce their pace on others who come to 'show their holiness' by working there.
Occasionally, worship of Laduguer will be taken up by a dwarf in a more traditional community, or even by another race. Any who desire expertise in crafts are potentially swayed by the Taskmaster to worship him as their most efficient goal. Laduguer is one of the few evil deities tolerated in more neutral communities, as they are rarely violent, warlike, sadistic, or cruel, except to their own worshipers.

RITES AND RITUALS
Those who worship Laduguer show their dedication with the gear and equipment they wear and take care of. Mending a nicked sword, or repairing dented armor is a sacred act for those who hold the Taskmaster sacred, as is the process of mining. A special reverence is held for metals of all types, and Adamantium is considered a test from the god, to test one's dedication to the craft. Of course, making a weapon or a shuit of armor is also considered a sacred event, and it is a holy item when finished, as long as it is of sufficient quality.

MYTHOGRAPHY
Laduguer combines many interesting deific traits in one heartless package. First, there is the phenomena of a subrace-god, a deity who has taken a special liking to a particular culture of a particular race, and has seperated from the larger whole. Laduguer is often considered to have shorn with the dwarven patheon at about the same time Diirinka did, though the two have never been allies. Still, the marked bent of cruelty and wickedness of these two dark dwarven deities makes them reviled by the dwarven majority. In addition, these two gods practice magic very well, which gives a motive for the dwarves to distrust and resist the force to this day. Dwarves who do persue magical paths are thus often forced into the worship of Laduguer or Diirinka (if they don't forsake their race altogether in favor of a more 'human' deity), often leading them to paths of wickedness and evil themselves, even if they weren't as such to begin with. This gives dwarves a very reliable mythological motive for mistrusting and loathing the force of arcane magic that exists...their number that practice it often turn to very wicked persuits.
Another point in which Laduguer is intriguing would be how the dwarves recieved their reputation as great craftsmen. Certainly, much of it had to do with the mountain and hill dwarves fighting the various savage races of the underground, and the way in which a constant war of that nature breeds progressively better weapons and defenses faster than peace ever could. However, several stories tell of absolutely gorgeous and inherently magical crafts that the more common dwarves often can't (or won't) accomplish. Though many attribute the tales of magic and crafts to the gnomes (who, to the ignorant or easily confused, could easily be mistaken for jovial dwarves), the duergar are also a likely source for these myths, especially the ones that speak of deep, dark designs in deep, dark caverns (where even the svirfineblin fear to tread), and of dwarves whose prices are often outrageous, and occasionally deadly. 

LEGENDS
Other than the ancient (and occasionally forgotten) dwarven legends reaching back to the period of the splintering races, Laduguer appears in precious few legends. This can probably be mostly attributed to the deity's (and the race's) standoffish nature. Due to their isolation and desire to stay that way (violently, if need be), any newer legends would have to filter out of their own dour, usually silent mouths. The few stories we have tell of amazing feats of engineering and production that amount to little less than a industrial revolution, far below the surface, sponsored and kept by the magical lore of these gray dwarves. Assembly lines, magical energies, and explosive power threaten to change the face of underdark warfare, and soon.

ETC
*PrC's*
· Master Crafter: An expert who can imbue their crafts with magical and mystical energy
· Explosives Expert: A manufacturer and user of mystical explosives, from the mage-bomb to the spell-cannon.
*Alternate Rules*
· Magical Craftsmanship: A Craft check of 30 or higher can apply a magical effect to what you have crafted. You can apply a 500 gp magical effect for each point your Craft check exceeds 30. For particularly difficult crafts (those that require a Craft check to get right), add +20 to the original DC to get the DC required to craft a magical item. Only creatures with the proper feats (Craft Magic Arms and Armors, Forge Ring, etc.) can craft magical equipment. In this way, a craftsman need not have a spell to imbue an item with magic.
*Plot Hooks*
· The Bomb: The experiements of the gray dwarves in magical weapons has reached it's final and hideous confirmation -- a single explosive with enough mystical energy inside to utterly obliterate a city. At least these fairly peaceful people have no need or desire to use it...though perhaps the drow who've gotten wind of the weapon do...
· Evil Destroying Evil: The duergar and the derro have never been on particularly friendly terms, though they share much in common. Unfortunately for the PC's, neither race likes other races that much, either. To thwart the growing threat of a derro savant, the PC's must seek out the duergar who can forge the instrument of his destruction...but convincing the gray dwarf to agree to forge the weapon is an excersize in diplomacy, intimidation, and, ultimately, desperation...


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice thread.  I especially like the Plot Hooks section at the end of each description.  A question, though.  Based on the description of Damh, I would think he would be CN with CE tendencies, or simply CN.  Certainly not CG.  Is that alignment simply the standard alignment given for him in the sources you used?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 10, 2003)

I'd actually defend the Hedon as CG. He feels that the purest good is a _Carpe Diem_ kind of philosophy, and that acting on natural instincts is the way for the entire world to be happy. Evil results from denying these instincts, or thinking of them as evil, or of rare insane individuals whose natural instincts are perversoins -- and of course, these insane people are the victims of societies and structures that snap their minds into that perverted state. To live life with joy is to succumb to your inner wild nature, to indulge your wild side, and not to deny it. But to celebrate it. The maidens wouldn't run away if they weren't so uptight, after all...

He is very strongly Chaotic...but he feels that this Chaos is what makes happiness and enjoyment for all, so he wishes to bring it to as many people as possible. It's not just that he is a free spirit, he is an active rebel against inhibitions that cause pain and suffering. If everyone would just respond to the music that moved them, there would be paradise for all. And that is why he rebels against the 'stodgy' establishment. 

He could easily have a CN or CE bend to him, especially if you're running a predominantly LG setting (or even NG could be wierded out bythe guy), but usually he leads to the benevolent end of the spectrum....benevolent doesn't have to mean safe, though.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 10, 2003)

*  LAOGZED  *
_The Eater of Souls_

*Alignment*: Chaotic Evil
*Worshipers*: Troglodytes, Gluttons
*Domains*: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Evil
*Favored Weapon*: Javelin
*Home Plane/Domain*: Perdition/The Feeding Trough
*Pantheon*: Independant
*Divine Rank*: 6 (Lesser)
*Classes*: None
*Portfolio*: Food, Death, Hunger
*Salient Abilities*: (8) Divine Blessing (Constitution), Divine Fast Healing, Energy Burst (Acid), Extra Domain [Death], Extra Sense Enhancement (Taste), Increased Energy Resistance (Acid), Life Drain, Wave of Chaos. 
*Special Possessions*: None
*Alternate Domains*: Community, Darkness, Scalykind
*Symbol*: A reptilian head with a gaping maw and a javelin-point tongue.

DESCRIPTION
From _Defenders of the Faith_: "The ever-hungry god of the troglodytes is a deity of eating, of gluttony, and of wanton destruction."
A great toad-like reptile that bears the qualities of an iguana, the Eater of Souls is an entity that bears frightening power for being so far down on the ladder of deific heirarchy. He is an entity of primordial hunger and base instinct whose only purpose is to continually consume for eternity.

DOGMA
Though of dubious sentience and therefore of dubious ability to espouse a philosophy, Laogzed seems to dictate a philosophy by his very actions: feed me, and damned be those who get in the way. As quite an essence of death in it's most raw form, the Eater of Souls is a complete negative, destroying even those who worship him if they come within range of his peircing tongue. By this, those who worship him see a way to live life: if you have no care, if you reduce yourself to a pure negative, you can achieve power and respect that may be beyond your station.

CLERGY AND TEMPLES
The only 'official' clergy of Laogzed are those troglodyte adepts and (rare) clerics that espouse his dogma of heartless, random obliteration. These creatures have resepct in the community as guiding forces of wisdom and learning, though they represent the stomach: they give commands. It is up to the maw, the chief of the tribe, to obey them or not. The clergy and the kingship have always had a tense relationship, as often the clerics, with the public's support, will create a revolution to oust a king that does not obey them. Of course, they risk the king winning the propoganda war, and being devoured themselves as unfaithful. The clergy often wield steel javelins as a mark of power and a badge of office.
Temples created by these troglodytes are by nessecity temporary encampments, often simply marked with bones of various humanoids as a mark of their power over death. Bone powder is also a common tool of the clergy, representing the destruction of even that long-lasting material, eventually.

RITES AND RITUALS
Determining where the tribe should hunt next, in the form of a prayer to the Eater of Souls, is the most common rite of the individual troglodyte cleric. Even non-divine trogs will often petition their god for advice and guidance in direction when they are lost. They do this by a ritualized gorging, followed by the consumption of a potent poison. They vomit up the meal, then, along with the poison, and that trail gives them the direction then need. 
Larger ceremonies are often held after a successful conquest, when a banquet is held where all the soft and tender prisoners are boiled alive into a rich soup that the trogs hungirly consume. Even after the date, many trogs will carry this soup around, and use it as unholy water.

MYTHOGRAPHY
The most intriguing aspect of the Eater of Souls is that he seems to represent a deity in composition. Not yet a fully sentient individual, the deity seems to have risen out of the worship of a force -- specifically, the force of negative energy. As an all-consuming energy, the troglodytes put a face upon it, and gave it a name, and started paying it homage in hopes it would avoid them and destroy their enemies. In fact, it is theorized that the entymology of the draconic word for 'death' (gezid) is related to the name of this deity (which may be related to the draconic phrase: "All Die," or "lay ogezid").
Worship of Laogzed has increased recently as well, with troglodytes surging in birth rates and bravery, as well as being adopted by the less noble aspects of 'civilized' society. He has skyrocketed within the last several hundred years from being a somewhat obscure deity of a lizard people to being a deity worshiped in the halls of the indulgent rich. It may be related to the 'new rich' of the Adventurers, who would have been the most to have contact with the dark deity, and who would probably have the most flexible morals when choosing a lord to worship in their splendor.

LEGENDS
Legends about the Eater of Souls are few. The troglodytes speak of him as their afterlife and grim reaper all in one, and pay him great homage, but he is seen as an icon to strive toward, not nessecarily a being of interaction on his own. Still, rumors abound linking him to any number of other dark deities, that may eventually become legend. Tiamat is mentioned in some, and Panzuriel in others, but there seems to be an unnamed abyssal queen to which his ancestry belongs as well.

ETC.
*PrC's*
· Devourer of Life: A PrC focused on negating healing and regeneration, and on eating fallen warriors not to gain their strength -- but to make sure they can never rise again.
· Unsanitary Disciple: Taking base behavior to a new level, this troglodyte worshiper will make a fetish of anything his body excretes, from the nominal troglodyte stench, to spoor, to the 'guiding vomit' mentioned above. Even other trogs seem disturbed by it's behavior.
*Plot Hooks*
· A Thief of Steel: In a trog community, things are getting tense. The clergy and the chief have come to a head against each other politically, the clergy encouraging a nighttime raid to the surface, and the chief insisting that it would be suicide. The PC's stumble accross this battle as it reaches it's most violent level -- the chiefs have secured a rust monster, and are getting ready to sick it on the valued weapons of the clergy, destroying their sacred fetishes. The clergy offers help if the PC's are willing to stop the thing, and the chiefs promise more if they're willing to protect it...
· A Great Maw: There is a creature that some adventurers know of called a Trapper. A stealthy predator, it lurks on the floor, and enfolds creatures within it to devour. Well, it turns out that the trapper has a cousin -- the immense and destructive surface trapper. Measuring hundreds of miles around, the creature resembles the terrain of the surrounding area very well. It lies dormant for millenia, allowing cities and towns and empires to be built upon it's flesh. It grows crops for the hungry townsfolk, and it provides stone in it's flesh for cities. Though few know of their existence, one is about to be woken by a zealous troglodyte cabal. It just so happens that one of the most populous metropolisis in the city is sitting right above. Can the PC's stop the destruction of the town by stopping the cabal? Or can they save an entire city when the thing wakes up and begins folding in on itself, opening the ground, and eating everything...?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 11, 2003)

Can I request something?

Do Vhaeraun, the Masked Lord. (If Vhaeraun has already be done by someone else, a link will serve instead).


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 13, 2003)

Wasn't he covered in the Forgotten Realms deity manual?  Considering he is the primary surface deity worshipped by the Drow, I would be surprised if that was not the case.  

As for Damh, his intentions may be good, but since this is D&D, his actions are what matter.  He seems to spread pure chaos, and his followers are apparently encouraged constantly harass attractive women.  Pleasure for pleasures sake certainly is not Good, and all in all he seems to have a very destructive influence upon any world he interacts with.  I still do not see how, based on his actions, he could be considered Chaotic Good.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 13, 2003)

> Pleasure for pleasures sake certainly is not Good




Why not?  Certainly, 'paradise' is often described as a place where pleasures are entailed forever, and the efforts of Good people are to bring pleasures to those who are experiencing pain. Damh sees people ignoring the pleasure, inhibiting themselves, because of the dictates of an unkind and unfair Law. What higher good can there be but the pursuit of happiness, for all, regardless of what the Law would say?



> his followers are apparently encouraged constantly harass attractive women




It's only harassment if the women are denying themselves pleasure and happiness for social restraints...it's only harassment if they are living in sin, effectively. If they embrace good (or if Damhites can show them the way toward Good), they wouldn't deny themselves pleasures and favors. They'd be happy to give in to the Dahmites, who, after all, will increase their pleasure.



> a very destructive influence upon any world he interacts with




Only if that world does not accept the spontaneous enjoyment of life's pleasures. 

He's not interested in chaos for chaos's sake. He's interested in freedom for the sake of happiness -- which is the very urge of Chaotic Good. Freedom from society's inhibitions to spread joy and pleasure. He wouldn't equally support the actions of a 'true rapist' and one of his persistant followers, for instance, because the 'ture rapist' is violating personal freedom for self-indulgent and dangerous practices. Whereas a persistant lover is just trying to wear away the artificial bonds of society that causes the object of persuit to be unhappy and caged within themselves.

That's why, in an LG society or somesuch, he certainly will seem evil...he's destroying the very code of society and propriety that holds it all together. But as far as his followers are concerned, those bonds only exist to surpress happiness and joy that can be had spontaneously without them.

*shrug*. If you interpert him as CN or the like, there's certainly nothing wrong with it. I, of course, differ, but....


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 14, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Wasn't he covered in the Forgotten Realms deity manual?  Considering he is the primary surface deity worshipped by the Drow, I would be surprised if that was not the case.




No, he wasn't, and I was surprised as well. Actually, I wasn't surprised about him not showing up in Faiths & Pantheons, as they used exactly those deities that got a detailed entry in the FRCS and made a full entry, and treated the other deities to an entry as the "main deities" got in the FRCS.

I really was surprised that they didn't use Vhaeraun in the FRCS, but used his sister Eilistraee.


Anyway, on the wizards boards, someone did a write-up of Vhaeraun, but it was far from satisfactory: he didn't have the right classes (IMO he was fighter/thief in AD&D, and shouldn't get illusionist levels - he's no deity of magic after all - and only DR 7, the same as Eilistraee - and he is by far the most prominent drow deity, excepting Lolth. Also, in AD&D it was stated that his power wasn't far behind that of Lolth. I think he's a DR 10, on the brink of becoming an intermediate deity (and let the War of the Spider Queen run its course, I think he will become more powerful because of Lolth's silence)



			
				LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Pleasure for pleasures sake certainly is not Good




Sharess, the Faerûnian goddess of hedonism, is CG, too. 
Pleasure is a good thing, for it doesn't harm anyone by itself - quite the contrary. People might commit crimes for pleasure's sakes, but that's something different.


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 14, 2003)

That is surprising.  Vhaeraun certainly does deserve to be covered in more depth, and Kamikaze Midget, judging from this thread, could do a great job.  

As for Sharess, that is a perfect example.  She was originally CN, before she was merged with a CG Elven deity, whose name I cannot recall right now.  The domains and personality traits she gained from that deity are what shifted her from a pure pleasure Goddess to what she is now, and shifted her alignment.


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 14, 2003)

You certainly are persuasive, Kamikaze Midget.  I will have to consider this for a while.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 15, 2003)

*Background on the Sharess Situation:*



			
				LuYangShih said:
			
		

> As for Sharess, that is a perfect example.  She was originally CN, before she was merged with a CG Elven deity, whose name I cannot recall right now.  The domains and personality traits she gained from that deity are what shifted her from a pure pleasure Goddess to what she is now, and shifted her alignment.




I think I just tell the whole story (in short), as several deities are involved:
The elven goddess in question was Zandilar, also called the Dancer. She (or her worshippers) had trouble with Lolth('s worshippers), and I mean big time. It must have been so great that she decided to seduce Vhaeraun (probably Lolth's greatest foe) so he helps her. He was cool with that seducing part, but instead of helping her, he imprisoned her.  Zandilar was later freed by the mulhorandi goddess Bast (that Cat-Headed goddess). Those two goddesses merged to become Sharess, but before that, Zandilar bore a son, Selvetarm, a dark elf like his father Vhaeraun. Selvetarm then wandered the line between light and darkness, and his aunt Eilistraee almost had him become a nice little demigod, when Lolth tricked him into destroying a demon with an affinity for spiders. He inherited the demons essence, and with it his evil and that stupid fable for spiders, and is Lolth's lap dog ever since.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 15, 2003)

If anyone is doing Vhaeraun: I'd make him DR 10, Fighter 20/ Rogue 20


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the information.  I thought that Bast was always Sharess, however, and in fact she still is worshipped as Bast in Mulhorand.  It wasn't until she was merged that she became CG, IIRC.  Vhareaun should have secured his sons power for himself, but it seems his grandmother got to him first.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 15, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Vhareaun should have secured his sons power for himself, but it seems his grandmother got to him first.




I wonder how much longer Vhaeraun waits before he blasts the bastard. 

In fact, now would be the perfect time: Lolth can't help her grandson at the moment, since she is busy laying eggs. Plus Selvetarm kept Vhaeraun from penetrating Lolth's very fane and killing her (And I still wonder how Selvetarm managed to hold him off)


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 27, 2003)

I can do the male drow deity next, but he may not conform exactly to the FR worship of him -- my only real source is the 2e Monster Myth, which probably differs on a few details.

Kinda probably like how Greyhawk Lolth and Faerun Lolth are the same kind of goddess, but have different specifics.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 28, 2003)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> I can do the male drow deity next, but he may not conform exactly to the FR worship of him -- my only real source is the 2e Monster Myth, which probably differs on a few details.




Look up the fr deities web enhancement (for the FRCS, I think). It has at least a little information about him.



> Kinda probably like how Greyhawk Lolth and Faerun Lolth are the same kind of goddess, but have different specifics.




The raw stats should be pretty much the same (with the notable exception that he has more domains in the realms - chaos, drow, evil, travel, trickery).


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 28, 2003)

22 Gods done very nice. But I still think you have millions to go   . Keep up the excellent work. I am patiently waiting for number 23.


----------



## ConnorSB (Oct 3, 2003)

AWSOME THREAD! Keep going, KM! Looking forward to whatever is next!


----------



## Xavim (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm enjoying that sacrifice rule but it's not really necessary since priests and divine spellcasters can draw power from raw philosophy.  Thus a Quasi-Diety can have their 'clerics' worship them through devotion to their dogma and hence a philosophical force.  Thus they get spells, with the diety getting the worship power through acting as a figurehead.

Then you don't need to add to their domains.


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi All!

Well most of you won't know that I have been chatting with KM and the result is that I have begun work on "filling out" some of the PRCs in consultation with KM. Here is the first installment with a few others finished (minor tweaking) and more to come! There has been some delay due to the nature of my work however here we go with the first PrC for the Sharkmaster of Sekolah!

*Sharkmaster*

Respected amongst the Sahuagin, loathed amongst the other undersea races, and feared by all, the Sharkmaster seeks to become closer to Sekolah though her interaction with, and veneration of, all sharks. A Sharkmaster is adorned in all manner of clothing derived from bones, skin and teeth of sharks. These bloodthirsty clergy are an impressive sight clad in their sharkskin robes, usually appearing larger and better built than others of their race. As a Sharkmaster gains in power she is able to adopt the form of a shark and swim amongst her beloved pets, often preferring the company of sharks to other races or creatures for days on end. Fearsome and merciless in combat the Sharkmaster has a lust for blood that rivals the sharks that accompany her.

A Sharkmaster is held in high esteem amongst all of Sekolah’s worshippers and clergy. It has been known to transpire that non-Sahuagin worshippers of Sekolah have taken up the calling of a Sharkmaster, giving them an unusual place within the undersea Sahuagin community.
*Hit Die:* d8
Requirements

To qualify to become a Sharkmaster, a character must fulfil all the following criteria.
*Alignment:* Lawful Evil
*Base Attack Bonus:* +4
*Spellcasting:* Ability to cast 2nd level divine spells.
*Feats:* Great Fortitude, Alertness, Weapon Focus (Trident)
*Skills:* Knowledge (nature) 5 ranks, Swim 8 ranks, Knowledge (religion) 8 ranks
*Patron:* A Sharkmaster must have Sekolah as a Patron
*Special:* Must have tamed a shark or have a Shark Companion though a class ability or the use of magic.



```
[B]Class
Level BAB   Fort   Ref   Will     Special  [/B]                                         

1     +1       +2    +0    +0     Shark Shape (1/day), Shark Companion
2     +2       +3    +0    +0     Shark Shape (2/day), Summon Sharks 
3     +3       +3    +1    +1     Shark Shape  (3/day), Fiendish Shark Companion
4     +4       +4    +1    +1     Shark Shape (Large), Rebuke/Command Sharks
5     +5       +4    +1    +1     Shark Shape  (4/day), Improved Shark Companion

Class   Spells Per Day 
Level     L1   L2   L3

1          0     –     –
2          1     –     –
3          1     0     –
4          1     1     –
5          1     1     0
```


Class Skills

The Sharkmaster’s class skills (and the Key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (religion), Listen (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str)

Skill points at Each Level: 4 + Int Modifier.

Class Features

All of the following are class features of the Sharkmaster prestige class.
*Weapon & Armour Proficiency:* A Sharkmaster is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, as well as all light and medium armour.
*Spells per Day: * Beginning at 1st level the Sharkmaster gains the ability to cast a small number of divine spells. The Sharkmaster’s ability to cast these spells works exactly like a Cleric’s ability to cast spells. The Sharkmaster must choose and prepare spells as a Cleric choosing from the Sharkmaster Spell List.

Sharkmaster Spell List
*1st level * – Calm Animals, Charm Animal, Deathwatch, Hide from Animals, Inflict Light Wounds, Longstrider, Magic Fang, Obscuring Mist, Remove Fear, Shield of Faith, Speak with Animals, 
*2nd level * – Animal Messenger, Animal Trance, Bear’s Endurance, Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Calm Emotions, Fog Cloud, Hold Animal, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Reduce Animal, Spiritual Weapon, Status
*3rd level * – Air Breathing*, Animate Dead, Deeper Darkness, Dispel Magic, Dominate Animal, Inflict Serious Wounds, Locate Object, Prayer, Water Breathing

*Air Breathing functions exactly like Water Breathing except it allows naturally water breathing creatures to freely breathe in the open air.

*Shark Shape (Su): * At 1st level the Sharkmaster gain’s the ability to turn herself into a Medium-sized or smaller Shark. This ability functions exactly as a Druid’s Wild Shape ability with the exception that the shape taken can only be a shark.
*Shark Companion (Ex): * At 1st level the Sharkmaster gain’s a Large Shark as an animal companion. This Shark is a loyal companion that accompanies the Sharkmaster as appropriate for its kind. In most cases this shark serves as a mount, sentry, scout, or hunting animal, rather than as a protector. 
*Summon Sharks (Su): * At 2nd level a Sharkmaster gain’s the ability to summon sharks. This ability can be used once per day and the Sharkmaster can choose between summoning 1 Huge Shark, 1d3 Large Sharks, or 1d4+1 Medium Sharks. This ability functions exactly as the 4th level spell Summon Nature’s Ally IV with the exception that only Sharks can be summoned.
*Fiendish Shark Companion (Ex): * The Sharkmaster gains an additional companion of a stronger nature. This Large shark is a gift from Sekolah to his devoted follower. The Shark also has the Fiendish template applied to it. 
*Rebuke/Command Sharks (Su): * The Sharkmaster is able to rebuke and command sharks as a cleric commands the undead. For the purpose of this ability the Sharkmaster’s level stacks with all divine spellcaster levels that the Sharkmaster possesses. 
*Improved Shark Companions (Ex): * At 5th level both of the Sharkmaster’s companions gain the fiendish template if they do not have it already. This does not apply to any Animal Companions gained from previous classes. In addition, the Shark granted by Sekolah gorges itself in a frenzy of blood and violence for a week, growing to huge size and gaining the statistics and abilities of a Huge Shark with the Fiendish template applied.


-Will


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 9, 2003)

Interestingly enough, if anyone can give me pointers on getting a formatted table onto here it would be great. after spending ages it seems my extra nice spaces to line everything up get stripped out   

-W.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 10, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough, if anyone can give me pointers on getting a formatted table onto here it would be great. after spending ages it seems my extra nice spaces to line everything up get stripped out
> 
> -W.




Use CODE (the "#" Symbol up in the Scripting Bar or just use the word in the usual [] brackets


----------



## Caliber (Oct 10, 2003)

Whohoo! The only thing I felt lacking was the actual stats for all those PrCs! 

Keep up the great work guys! This stuff is awesome!


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 10, 2003)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> Use CODE (the "#" Symbol up in the Scripting Bar or just use the word in the usual [] brackets




dang, why didn't I think of that (prolly cause I am sick and head feels like a 90 ton weight). Thanks!

Any ideas on posting an HTML table (When the HTML code seems turned off)?

-W.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 10, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> Any ideas on posting an HTML table (When the HTML code seems turned off)?




I'm afraid not. I think that isn't possible. I'd like to have that, too, though.


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 11, 2003)

Well, 2 PrCs in two days... I must be feeling a bit better .

Here is the next installment, the Dolphin Paladin of Deep Sashelas!

Dolphin Paladin

The Dolphin Paladin is the ultimate defender of Dolphins and the tenants of Deep Sashelas. The Dolphin Paladin is a stalwart defender of the aquatic elven realms who develops a special bond with the elven undersea allies, the dolphins. Similar to the traditional paladin, Dolphin Paladins are a bit less rigid than their traditional counterparts, owing to the more chaotic outlook on life that most elves hold. Dolphin Paladins work tirelessly to rid the see of evil wherever they can.
*Hit Die:* d10
Requirements

To qualify to become a Dolphin Paladin, a character must fulfil all the following criteria.

*Alignment: * Chaotic Good
*Base Attack Bonus:* +5
*Race:* Elven or Half-Elven
*Feats:* Weapon Focus (Trident), 
*Skills:* Knowledge (Religion) 5 ranks, Perform (Sing) 4 ranks, Survival 3 ranks, Swim 6 ranks, 
*Patron:* Deep Sashelas must be the patron of anyone wishing to become a Dolphin Paladin



```
Lvl.   BAB  Fort  Ref  Will      Special                                             Spells/day
                                                                                             L1  L2 L3
1st    +1    +2   +0   +0      Dolphin Mount, Smite Evil, Lay on Hands   0   –   –
2nd   +2    +3    +0   +0     Favoured Enemy, Dolphin Affinity             1   –   –
3rd    +3    +3   +1   +1      Sashelas’ Blessing                                 1   0   –
4th    +4    +4   +1   +1      Favoured Enemy,  Smite Evil (2/day)        1   1   –
5th    +5    +4   +1   +1      Wrath of the Seas                                1   1   0
```

Class Skills

The Dolphin Paladin class skills (and the Key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Knowledge (religion), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str)

Skill points at Each Level: 2 + Int Modifier.

Class Features

All of the following are class features of the Dolphin Paladin prestige class.
*Weapon & Armour Proficiency:* A Dolphin Paladin is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, as well as all types of armour, and with shields.
*Spells per Day:* Beginning at 1st level the Dolphin Paladin gains the ability to cast a small number of divine spells. The Dolphin Paladin’s ability to cast these spells works exactly like a Cleric’s ability to cast spells. The Dolphin Paladin must choose and prepare spells as a Cleric choosing from the normal Paladin Spell List.
*Dolphin Mount (Su): * At 1st level a Dolphin Paladin gains the ability to summon a special dolphin mount, similar to the 5th level Paladin ability. This Dolphin is a Large, 5 HD Porpoise which is treated as below.
*Smite Evil (Su): * Once per day the Dolphin Paladin may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. He adds his Charisma bonus (if any) to his attack roll and deals an additional point of damage per Dolphin Paladin level. If the Dolphin Paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is used up for that day. At 4th level, the Dolphin Paladin may smite evil one additional time per day.
*Lay on Hands (Sp): * As a defender of Deep Sashelas’ virtues, a Dolphin Paladin may lay on hands to heal himself, dolphins, or any other creature following the faith of Deep Sashelas. The ability works like a paladin’s ability to lay on hands, except the Dolphin Paladin may head 1 point of damage per Dolphin Paladin level plus his Charisma bonus. If the Dolphin Paladin has any other lay on hands ability from another class he may combine this healing with it.
*Favoured Enemy (Ex):   * At 2nd Level the Dolphin Paladin gains a favoured enemy in the same manner as the Ranger Ability. This ability progresses at 4th level in the same fashion as the Ranger ability as well. The only difference is that the Dolphin Paladin Favoured enemy list is more specific. The Dolphin Paladin can choose between having a favoured enemy vs. Sharks, or Sahuagin. 
*Dolphin Affinity (Ex): * At 2nd Level, the Dolphin Paladin develops a very close affinity with all Dolphins. He gains a +4 bonus to all Handle Animal checks involving Dolphins. In addition he also gains the ability to converse with Dolphins fluently.
*Sashelas’ Blessing (Su): * At 3rd level the Dolphin Paladin gains immunity to all diseases, including supernatural and magical diseases. In addition he gains a +2 divine bonus on all saves vs. undersea poisons, such as a poisonous sting from an anemone or fish.
*Wrath of the Seas (Su): * The Dolphin Paladin can channel the destructive powers of the seas and a portion of Deep Sashelas’ power into a wrath terrible to behold. The Dolphin Paladin crackles with undersea energy like an electric eel, his eyes glowing an eerie white glow and his hair flowing back and forth like seaweed swaying in the undersea currents. The Dolphin Paladin gains a +3 bonus on attack rolls, damage, and saving throws for a number of rounds equal to his Charisma bonus. The Dolphin Paladin also gains a damage reduction of 5/-. The Dolphin Paladin can invoke this ability once per day as a free action.
*Code of Conduct:* A Dolphin Paladin must be of Chaotic Good alignment and loses all class abilities if he ever willingly commits an evil act or a damaging act against Dolphins. Additionally, a Dolphin Paladin’s code requires that he respect the authority of his elven undersea superiors, remains vigilant against, and wages war with the Sahuagin, Sharks, and their allies, and punish those who harm or threaten the undersea realm.


*The Dolphin Paladin’s Mount*

A Dolphin paladin’s mount is treated as a magical beast, not an animal, for the purpose of all effects that depend on its type (though it retains an animal’s HD, base attack bonus, saves, skill points, and feats).


```
Level   HD   Nat. AC     Str.   Int.       Special
=====================================================
1–3     +2      +4         +1      6       Empathic link, improved evasion,
                                                  share spells, share saving throws
4-5     +4      +6         +2      7        Improved speed
```

*Dolphin Paladin’s Mount Basics:* Use the base statistics for a Porpoise as per the Monster Manual and advance the creature to a Large 5HD version, in addition make changes to take into account the attributes and characteristics summarized on the table and described below.

_Bonus HD:_ Extra eight-sided (d8) Hit Dice, each of which gains a Constitution modifier, as normal. Extra Hit Dice improve the mount’s base attack and base save bonuses. A special mount’s base attack bonus is equal to that of a cleric of a level equal to the mount’s HD. A mount has good Fortitude and Reflex saves (treat it as a character whose level equals the animal’s HD). The mount gains additional skill points or feats for bonus HD as normal for advancing a monster’s Hit Dice.
_Natural Armor Adj.:_ The number on the table is an improvement to the mount’s existing natural armor bonus.
_Str Adj.: _ Add this figure to the mount’s Strength score.
_Int:_ The mount’s Intelligence score.
_Empathic Link (Su): _ The paladin has an empathic link with her mount out to a distance of up to 1 mile. The paladin cannot see through the mount’s eyes, but they can communicate empathically.
Note that even intelligent mounts see the world differently from humans, so misunderstandings are always possible.
Because of this empathic link, the paladin has the same connection to an item or place that her mount does, just as with a master and his familiar (see Familiars).
_Improved Evasion (Ex): _ When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a mount takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage if the saving throw fails.
_Share Spells:_ At the paladin’s option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts on herself also affect her mount. 
The mount must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the mount if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the mount again even if it returns to the paladin before the duration expires. Additionally, the paladin may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her mount (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A paladin and her mount can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the mount’s type (magical beast).
_Share Saving Throws:_ For each of its saving throws, the mount uses its own base save bonus or the paladin’s, whichever is higher. The mount applies its own ability modifiers to saves, and it doesn’t share any other bonuses on saves that the master might have.
_Improved Speed (Ex):_ The mount’s speed increases by 10 feet.


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 11, 2003)

It is interesting that even with the CODE tag it doesn't seem to keep the way it appears in the editing box.   

-W.

P.S. Next up is the disgusting Unclean Disciple of Laogzed!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 11, 2003)

dolphin paladin - awesome!


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 11, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> dolphin paladin - awesome!




Glad you like it Boz! 

-W.


----------



## Carnifex (Oct 11, 2003)

I've had a really wierd crossbreed of the concepts of these two prcs of yours in my Acrozatarim campaign for a while (not that the PC's have encountered 'em yet). Basically I run Sekolah as a non-evil deity, with the sahuagin being bloodthirsty and with tendencies towards evil yet not innately so. As such, Sekolah has some sahuagin paladins, who have their special mount ability replaced with the ability to shapeshift into a dolphin (would be a shark but the sahuagin paladins are more keen on the less savage side of their species characteristics and generally try and discipline themselves to fight such vicious tendencies).


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 11, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> I've had a really wierd crossbreed of the concepts of these two prcs of yours in my Acrozatarim campaign for a while (not that the PC's have encountered 'em yet). Basically I run Sekolah as a non-evil deity, with the sahuagin being bloodthirsty and with tendencies towards evil yet not innately so. As such, Sekolah has some sahuagin paladins, who have their special mount ability replaced with the ability to shapeshift into a dolphin (would be a shark but the sahuagin paladins are more keen on the less savage side of their species characteristics and generally try and discipline themselves to fight such vicious tendencies).





I guess it all goes back to "It's a small plane, but I wouldn't want to paint it" .

-W.


----------



## LcKedovan (Nov 6, 2003)

Here he is finally! First of all a word, much like KM's earlier when outlining certain Gods who were "distasteful" in some ways... since this PrC is one of them Those with sensative sensibilities please stay clear. I tried my best to keep the language and description within acceptable realms without being gratuitous. I found writing parts of it difficult enough without squirming, so careful! Comments as always welcome.

Without further ado, I present you the:


Unclean Disciple

The Unclean Disciple is one of the most disgusting worshippers of any god. In their quest to bring base behaviour to a new low the Unclean Disciple makes a fetish of anything his body excretes. The Unclean Disciple revels in the squalor of his existence, gorging itself often and with excess, eating whatever is to hand. Unclean Disciples save their excretions or smear them on their bodies during foul rites to Laogzed. The Unclean Disciple makes no effort to keep any standard of cleanliness. Although they respect and fear the path of intensely worshipping Laogzed, troglodytes are unsure of what to make of an Unclean Disciple and often steer clear of him unless there is a need for a consultation.
*Hit Die:* d6
Requirements

To qualify to become an Unclean Discipline, a character must fulfil all the following criteria.
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Spellcasting:* Ability to cast 2nd-level divine spells.
*Feats:* Weapon Focus (Javelin)
*Skills:* Knowledge (religion) 8 ranks, Survival 4 ranks, Intimidate or Diplomacy 5 ranks
*Patron:* An unclean disciple must have Laogzed as their divine patron.
*Special:* In order to qualify for this prestige class the character must take levels of personal hygiene to a new low. The character must have stopped bathing for at least 3 months as well as have a collection of its own various excrements for use in rituals. The character must have also covered himself in his various excrements during this time during a special ritual to Laogzed.


```
Level	BAB	FORT	REF	WILL	Special
1st	+0	+2	+0	+2	Guiding Vomit, Crippling Stench
2nd	+1	+3	+0	+3	Diseased Touch	    
3rd	+2	+3	+1	+3	Excrement Divination, Acid Cloud	    
4th	+3	+4	+1	+4	Crippling Stench +1, Filthy Desecration	    
5th	+3	+4	+1	+4	Filth Frenzy, Crippling Stench [Advanced]
```

Class Skills

The Unclean Disciple’s class skills (and the Key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Listen (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Survival (Wis).

Skill points at Each Level: 4 + Int Modifier.
Class Features

All of the following are class features of the Unclean Disciple prestige class.
*Weapon & Armour Proficiency:* An Unclean Discipline is proficient with all simple weapons and light armour.
*Spells per Day:* An Unclean Disciple is ultimately a devout worshipper of Laogzed. When an Unclean Disciple gains a new level the character gains new spells per day as if he had gained one level in a divine spellcasting class (his choice) he belonged to before becoming an Unclean Disciple. The Unclean Disciple does not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained (improved chance of controlling or rebuking undead for example). This essentially means that the he adds his level in Unclean Disciple to whatever other divine spellcasting class the character has and then determines spells per day and caster level accordingly.
*Guiding Vomit (Sp): * Once per day the Unclean Disciple can perform the guiding vomit rite common amongst Laogzed. The Unclean Disciple gorges himself on whatever he can get his hands on to eat, Humanoid parts are common, and then takes a ritualistic poison that results in him vomiting. When performed by the Unclean Disciple this rite functions exactly as an _Augury _ spell cast at the equivalent divine spell caster level of the Unclean Disciple.
*Crippling Stench (Ex):  * When angry, or frightened, the character is able to excrete an oily, musk-like chemical that is offensive to almost all living creatures. Any creature (except troglodytes) within 30’ of an Unclean Disciple must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or be sickened for 10 rounds. The save DC is constitution based. Creatures that successfully save can not be affected by the same Unclean Disciple’s stench for 24 hours. A _delay poison _ or _neutralize poison _ spell removes the effect from the sickened creature. Creatures with immunity to poison are unaffected, and creatures resistant to poison gain their normal bonus on their saving throw. If the Unclean Disciple already possesses the Stench attribute of a normal Troglodyte then due to their unclean, filthy lifestyle and rites they are able to affect other Troglodytes as normal with their stench. In addition, against non-troglodytes the save DC of their stench is increased by 2 and the range of their stench is increased to 40’. At 4th level the Unclean Disciple gains an additional +1 to the DC of the Fortitude save. At 5th level the Crippling Stench of the Unclean Disciple has reached an advanced stage where anyone failing the initial Fortitude save must then make an additional Fortitude save against the original DC, or the stench is so overpowering that they fall unconscious for 5 rounds. After the 5 rounds they are still sickened for 5 remaining rounds.
*Diseased Touch (SP): * The Unclean Disciple is able to invoke the _Contagion _ spell once per day.
*Excrement Divination (Sp): * Similar to the guiding vomit ability, the Unclean Disciple gorges himself on a disgusting combination of its own excrement instead of normal food. The horrible Excrement Divination is useable once per day and acts exactly as a Divination spell cast at the equivalent divine spell caster level of the Unclean Disciple.
*Acid Cloud (Ex):  * At 3rd level the Unclean Disciple has become so noxious that 1/day he is able to generate an acidic cloud. Anyone within 10’ of the Unclean Disciple takes 2d6 points of acid damage/round. This effect lasts for 1 round/unclean disciple level and the radius is centred on the Unclean Disciple.
*Filthy Desecration (Sp): * Once per day the Unclean Disciple is able to desecrate and area with its filth and excrement as if casting _Desecrate_.
*Filth Frenzy (Sp): * Taking its previous divination abilities beyond all levels of decency the Unclean Disciple is able to enter a Filth Frenzy. The Unclean Disciple goes into a frenzied trance in which it covers itself in its own excretions, rolling around in a mess of its own filth combined with flesh and gore of other living beings. The Unclean Disciple will ingest parts of what it is covered or rolling in as it seeks divine wisdom from Laogzed through the basest of behaviours. Once per day the Unclean Disciple is able to perform a Filth Frenzy in order to produce the equivalent effect of a _Commune _ spell. This is cast at the same divine spell caster level of the Unclean Disciple.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 18, 2003)

I want more deities!!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Dec 20, 2003)

When an admin bumps your thread, you know you've gotta get back to work on it. 

Sorry I've been away for so long, but finals, two jobs, and life sucked up a lot of time recently.

But I'm charging back into things...my holiday gift to EN World: a big buttload of deities!

Thank Ashy, P-Kitty, and Bastion Press.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Thank Ashy, P-Kitty, and Bastion Press.




Man, *I* get blamed for *everything*!


----------



## weiknarf (Mar 12, 2004)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> But I'm charging back into things...my holiday gift to EN World: a big buttload of deities!




Which holiday?


----------



## GreyShadow (Mar 12, 2004)

weiknarf said:
			
		

> Which holiday?




April Fools Day holiday?


----------

